# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Mando-inspired Haiku

## mad dawg

Somone in another thread lamented the loss of the current Haiku discussion, but if I recall correctly, the mando-themed Haiku is a tradition at mandolincafe that predates the internet cafe board. #In light of this, I would like to start this thread anew with my own humble submission. #(Excuse me for stretching line two a bit, in order to get seven syllables. )

_Bad day at office
Hello my eight string-ed friend
Make me smile again_

----------

David Watson, 

lorrainehornig

----------


## OdnamNool

Plinkity plunk plink
Chippity chirpity chop
Prompts perception pop

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I'll bite . . . . 

Internet Cafe
The source of many problems
It's now history

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## Rob

There was a set of musician haiku that was making the email rounds a few months ago, which I just found again here. #Some of the jewels of the collection are:

Money's everything
Playing any gig that comes
Whores, we are all whores

The jam session starts
Somebody calls "Giant Steps"
Cold fear grips my brain

That plate of hors d'oeuvres
Cost more than we're getting paid
Think we underbid?

(And my favorite of the lot :Smile: 

My drummer helped me
Count the syllables

----------


## Bunnylady

Mandolins, haiku
They seem to go together
Both harmonious.

Teardrop-shaped flattop
Elegant simplicity
Poetry in wood



Ah! The fragrant spruce
Hope nobody sees me sniff
My mando's soundhole......


I love this thread!

----------

David Watson, 

lorrainehornig, 

Steve VandeWater, 

Tim N

----------


## mad dawg

Bunnylady -- that last one left me LOL!

----------


## Joe F

South of equator,
do the scrolls on mandolins
go counter-clockwise?


Wary family cat
sniffs the mando cautiously.
"Are those strings of gut?"

----------

Tim N

----------


## mandodude

Here we go again...
Wasn't all the haiku lost
When the Cafe closed??

----------


## mandodude

You will not believe...
In my younger days I played
In the "Haiku" Band!

----------


## mad dawg

It's incredible
The number of bands in which
Mandodude has played

----------


## Bob Sayers

I probably have the syllables wrong, but here goes:

Tiny spiderwebs
Dance across the top plate
Damn, my mando's cold!

A resounding crack
Disturbs my deep slumber
Shall I open the case?

Left in a taxi
My mando sallies forth
On its big adventure

Bob

----------


## mandodude

TOUCHE', mad dawg, friend...
The first liar doesn't stand
A chance around here!

;-)

----------


## G_Smolt

Cheap plywood import...
Vintage Florentine Lloyd Loar...
Who Cares? Just play it.


McCoury, Monroe
Grisman, Wakefield, Compton too.
These are my Muses.

----------

David Watson

----------


## Zixar

I'm so new at this,
Damn! There went my E-string...
Guess that's why there's two!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Bad Board Sys Admin!
Removed Internet Cafe
What!? Talk mandolins!?

----------


## Bill James

No more S U V
No more poo poo French party
Tch Tch Tichenor!

----------


## G_Smolt

Can't resist this one...the tune is on the cd player right now, and sure enough, the voice in my head stopped humming along long enough to chime in..."_Did you hear that? Seventeen Syllables! Cool!_"

Sweetheart, I beg you
to come home tonight...I'm so
Blue and all alone

----------


## mandodude

> Bad Board Sys Admin!
> Removed Internet Cafe
> What!? Talk mandolins!?


Scott, you are MY MAN!!
You remember my old band,
"Bad Board Sys Admin!!"

;-)

----------


## FLAWO

The sage know the way
Slender threads across the void
Make 'em vi-ba-rate

----------


## Ted Eschliman

'Dude's played many bands!
Strange names, glibly apropos.
Laughs now. (But not then...)

----------


## SlowHands

_SUV drivers?
Weapons of mass destruction?
Let's talk mandolins!_

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Texan poetry:
Limericks and some short verse.
_Haiku?_ I think not...

----------


## Bunnylady

"Scroll worship" sounds like
Another of Mandodude's
Former stringband gigs!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Mando! Mandolin!
Mando, mandolin, Mando?
Mandolin, Mando.

----------

Jerusalem Ridge

----------


## Zixar

Mandolin haiku...
This is hard, I think. Oh, wait!
I'm out of syllab

----------

Ken Carroll

----------


## mandodude

'Bout my former bands...
All are HONEST-TO-GOODNESS!
(he says with a wink...)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

"Scroll ENVY!..." Oh!... Thought:
New Gibson Signature name,
How 'bout *"######."*

Great for Guy 'Boomers.
Now you're able. Play all night!
Note: best solid wood(s).

----------


## mandodude

Neat idea, Ted...
"Personalized" instruments!
Octave mando's mine!

;-)
;-)
;-)

----------


## Joe F

A lifelong southpaw.
Right or left hand mandolin?
Stink at either one.


"Gibson makes the best!"
"Gibson makes a piece of junk!"
Debate rages on.

----------


## bratsche

"Thumper123"
uses only one hand to
play his instrument.

How long did it take
our intrepid SysAdmin 
to ban his account?

;-)

----------


## mandopete

> Bad Board Sys Admin!
> Removed Internet Cafe
> What!? Talk mandolins!?


See Scott, you just can't stop it now matter how hard you try 

Ah, the good ol' days,
nothing but Reverend Ted.
Now, what is bluegrass?

----------


## Django Fret

I wonder how Mandodude planned
This elaborate ruse, oh so grand?
No matter what name,
His response is the same...
I used to play in that band!

(Sorry, all the haiku must have inspired the mandolimerick.)

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## w8dp

Never thought that I would see
My mando get the best of me - not yet

On the other hand as my eyes start
to cross - it shows me who is boss

Time spent with my mando is a sure bet
It's still boss - and I still fret

----------


## mandodude

Django Fret, you are the LIMERICK MASTER, man!!

Y'know, back when I played with "Elaborate Ruse," our bass player used to come up with limericks... not nearly as good as yours, though!

GREAT STUFF, buddy!

Mandodude ;-)

----------


## mandopete

There once was a sysop named Scott,
Who got upset when his Netizens fought.
So the Internet Cafe,
Went away one sunny day.
But Haiku still remained hot!

(Sorry, I could not help myself)

----------


## OdnamNool

Pardon anal-ness
But I believe it should be
Tch Tch TCH Tichenor

Tichenor I would think
Pronounced with two syllables
Such as this: Tish-nur

----------


## Django Fret

Some players obsess on their scrolls,
Still others on their #F or A holes.
Yet it seems clear to me
Our objective should be:
Play the best music found in our souls.


(With my apologies in advance to any Haiku thread purists)

----------


## mad dawg

This _was_ Haiku thread
But by all means contribute
With _all_ clever verse

----------


## Jim M.

Four strings on fiddle 
Eight strings on a Mandolin
Why not twice as loud?

----------


## BenE

Dale, Dale the Texas man
Sending the MK about the Land
I'm not on the list
Nor do I care to be
But when you get your Pheonix
you can send it to me!!!

----------


## Django Fret

MK posts bring out lovers and haters.
Some viewing the buyers as traitors!
Its sure good to see
The fine opportunity
In this MK touring program of Caters.

----------


## David Landgraf

All mandolin players are lucky,
But the mando I own is quite yucky.
To say it in verse,
I don't know what's worse:
My poetry or my Kentucky!

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Joe F

Dale's M-K tour
Lets us all give it a try.
Thank you, Mister C!

----------


## mad dawg

Everytime I visit this thread, I die laughing! Keep it up everyone -- exceptional work!!!

----------


## Django Fret

Some think it will make them play well
But for most its much harder to tell.
Some think its quite sick,
That a picker would pick
With the back of a poor turtles shell.

----------


## mad dawg

Tortoise shell plectrum
Sad fate for reptilian
Let's use bovine feet

----------


## mandodude

Lessons from the Arts
Dustin Hoffman... "Graduate"
Just one word... PLASTIC!

----------


## David Landgraf

Mando, my new love.
Another lonely night for
my jealous guitar

----------


## Django Fret

When I see them for sale, I must pass,
Though Im sure I could play one with class.
If I bought me that Loar,
Life would be such a bore
That for me there would be nada MAS.

----------


## mandolooter

Loud, clear, tone for days
Its my Givens mandolin...
Im so glad I splurged!

Low end rumbling
Ringing highs penetrating
My own tone-monster

----------


## Django Fret

There once was a man from Nantucket
If he saw it had strings, he would pluck it.
The first banjo he played
Well, it launched a tirade,
I'd rather carry my tunes in a bucket!

----------


## mandodude

...saw a neat t-shirt once... all it said was...

"I'm the man from Nantucket"

;-)

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## mandopete

> ...saw a neat t-shirt once... all it said was...
> 
> "I'm the man from Nantucket"
> 
> ;-)


nudge, nudge,wink, wink, know what I mean, say no more...

Here on the board Django Fret,
Could make a limerick out of anything I bet.
We started with Haiku,
But to that he said "Pooh-Pooh"!
And Scott has not shut us down yet!

----------


## Django Fret

Cant Haiku and Limericks share the same thread?
Arent both simply words coming out of our head?
Saying that, let me state
To avoid the same fate,
No controversial topics, stick to mandos instead.

----------


## Feanor

Untalented hack
Makes beautiful music
I love my f2

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> "I'm the man from Nantucket"


M'Dude!
I thought you once _played_ in a young band from Nantucket...
_(Sheesh! I'm amazed nobody else beat me to that one...)_

----------


## Django Fret

There once was a band from Nantucket
Couldnt get any gigs worth a ducat.
Maybe we could attract fame
If we keep changing our name?
Perhaps their Mando player cant buck it?

----------


## mad dawg

In these unsure times
I am thankful for my wife
and my mandolin

----------


## Django Fret

Clouds obscure the moon!
New strings on my mandolin,
straying out of tune!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I pick the triplets
with down-up-down down-up-down
Such sweet simple songs

 - Benig

----------


## Django Fret

Licks hot as summer,
I hurl against the silence
hoping for others.

----------


## Tremandoluo

Sung to the tune "Would You Like To Swing on a Star"

Would you like to play Mandolin?
Instead of dreamin "what might of been"
Ya know you've wanted too right from the start
Or would you rather surf the web?

The web is an animal that eats all your time
Searchin for a mando that will play sublime,
Your eyes are a achin and your butt is numb
You wish you could hear how the darn thing strums,
But if you want to play for real
You're gonna have to fret the steel!

Or would you like to sit and pretend
Getting nowhere in the end,
Logging hours just on the web
Or would you rather "Buy it Now"

Oh look, there's a Gibson and a Kentucky too
Lebeda and a Weber just to name a few,
I'm dying for a mando, I'll just bid what I can
U.P.S. delivers, life is gonna be grand.
And if by chance I find a Loar
I'm gonna have to bid some more!

Because I want to play Mandolin
To hear those notes just can't be a sin.
So I've spent all of my savings dough
And now I'll learn to play Monroe!

Cause all those Mando Players are cool
Grisman, Marshall, Hokkanen too.
I'm off the web now, just for a few
But I'm tempted to take in a view
No! I've got better things to do,
I'm gonna play my Mandolin!

I wrote this when I was searching for my first mando.

----------


## mandolooter

just got home...so tired
ice cold beer, mando in hand
now its wind down time

----------


## thomguy

I pick, pluck and strum
Good mando tone eludes me
Now I'm a drummer!

----------


## Joe F

Changing mando strings
Lost one of the old string ends.
Barefoot stroll -- found it!

----------


## jehannarc

laying back in bed
mando rests soft against me
sweet mid-mo slumber

(Ode to Monday nights when I go to work at 5am and don't get home from school until 10pm. I tried to get some mando practice in Monday after class and before bed, but got sucked into playing single deep notes just to feel the vibration through my whole body until I fell deep asleep)

----------


## Django Fret

Admiring Snakeheads.
And wishing I had one to
Help improve my scales!

----------


## patmando

Must be one for sale
Look, a great deal in Asia
A million seems high

----------


## Ted Eschliman

*<span style='color:red'>New</span> Rigel CT!*
Work??? What work? _(Aw rats. Day Gig...)_
Pickin's so much fun.

----------


## bratsche

"Long time no write" here.
Go for months without Haiku,
now a torrent flows.

Thomastik Infeld:
soon I will be trying them -
I can hardly wait!

Indonesian scams:
Comic relief every day;
Let bidders beware.

EBay is the best:
Navigate through all the crap,
find some real gems!

F-style mandolins
look like painted prostitutes.
"Guy thing", I suppose.

"Barin' down on it!"
"Boy, you're comin' in on 'er!"
(Oh, my, how they _talk_...)

Fretboard extensions?
Phallic symbolism, at best.
"_Florida_", my eye!

The song lyrics thread
reminds me why I prefer
the instrumentals.

No "chop chords" for me:
bratsches' after-beats galore
make me sick and tired.

"Mid Mo is so _plain_!"
Yes, beauty needs no makeup...
Hush, open your ears!

Flatback, round hole bliss:
Ringing tone simplicity.
Who needs gaudiness?

Strap? Nyet. Tone-Gard? Nein.
I only play 'em nekkid.
(Mandos, not me, perv!...)

Shameless plug time now:
Have you picked with ivory yet?
(No, not "Burma Shave!")

Hope you 'preciate
my humor, without offense.
All meant in good fun!

 bratsche

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------

"Fretboard extensions?
Phallic symbolism, at best.
"Florida", my eye!"

Ah...ha! I was wondering why they film "Girls Gone Wild" in Florida. #

----------


## John Ritchhart

Methinks Bratsche doth
protest too much, to her size
does not matter, eh?

----------


## bratsche

Mandolins are small,
mandocelli much too big,
mandolas just right.

bratsche

----------


## mandolooter

The girl that went wild in Fla. was Bratsche....she's gone haiku crazy!

----------


## Django Fret

Girls Gone Wild film crew
Upon seeing bratsche yell: 
Hey, show us your picks!

----------


## bratsche

What's this "Girls Gone Wild"?
Don't have time for much TV,
Just the Cubs and news...

bratsche

----------


## Frank Russell

are you interest
to buying my mandolin
to the hell PEPEKKK!

----------


## Django Fret

Topless commercials!
Bratsche, stick with news and cubs,
But Stern show runs them

----------


## jehannarc

Thursday we're playing
little ducks all in a row
laughing till tears come

how fast fingers fly
trying to jump the canon
pachobel crazy

slowly she starts in
my mid-mo, singing sweetly
faster and faster

lost, we make it up
play "ode to insanity"
random strings and notes

these are the best nights
I practice all week for them
moonlight is dancing

----------


## mad dawg

Natalie, brave soul
Speaking your mind in these times
Impacts record sales

----------


## Django Fret

Indonesian thieves
Running rampant on E-bay.
Glad Dales on our side!

----------


## ethanwalnut

pick slides 'tween fingers
i search the room to find a
gorilla for snot

----------


## mandodude

> What's this "Girls Gone Wild"?
> Don't have time for much TV,
> Just the Cubs and news...
> 
> bratsche


Cubs... as in Chi-Town???
Glad to meet another fan
Of my "Hometown Team!"

M'dude

----------


## mad dawg

"Hometown Team" I think
Was the name of an old band
Mandodude played in

----------


## mandodude

Mad Dawg, YOU DA MAN!
How is it that you know all
Of my former bands??

----------


## bratsche

My "town" too, o Dude,
though not "home" for many years;
I still bleed Cub blue!

"How long must we wait?"
"Could this be our magic year?"
Well, it _has_ been fun...

Mando content here:
Pick in C on "Take me out...",
Now, let's get some wins!

bratsche

----------


## levin4now

Swedish-made Levin
I'm not just yet in heaven
On the road there though

----------


## Django Fret

Whether beef or pork,
Kansas City or Texas.
Good Barbeque? #Eat!

----------


## Django Fret

Mad Dawg and J. Mark.
Men who love wives and mandos.
Our hearts are with you.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

*Rigel*, Brightest Star...
Faithful was I, Oh *F9*.
Seduced, I must "cheat."

----------


## Joe F

Sea-foam green mando,
purple banjo, blue guitar,
Technicolor jam.

----------


## bratsche

I like sea-foam green;
my wardrobe has much of it.
But a mando? .... No!

bratsche

----------


## Django Fret

Grateful Henry Ford
Did not mass-produce mandos.
They all would be black!

----------


## Bret

New Mando player
Strings Twang, Strings Buzz
My Fingers hurt.

----------


## mandodude

Bret,

Welcome to our "club!"
Learn to live with finger pain
It's called "payin' dues!"

;-)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Payin', not "Pain" dues.
Mandos need not be painful!
Light strings. Adjustment.

----------

Light strings, Light touch
Wimpy volume & such
Heavy strings, Action high
Be manly say's I.....WSM

----------


## Django Fret

Wonder if Texans
use barb wire for mando strings?
That would be manly!

----------


## carolynbeth

Something not quite right....
Listen to Thile, but play
like Herman Munster

Four-fingered G ---Accckk!!!
Ping-pong balls you say? Neighbors
cast worried glances...

----------


## Bunnylady

School's out for summer!
No more overtime at work!
FINALLY - can pick!

Poor lonely mando
Sitting forlornly in case
Can come out and play!

(Got an 'A' in class:
Music Theory II this term
Fascinating stuff!)

----------


## jehannarc

Took my last final
and then bought some new music
grade in classes: A!

Wish I took theory!
Could be so applicable!
Maybe in the fall

Mando is so hard
fingers fumbling and flailing
teaches me patience

Playing my mid-mo
could study THIS forever
grade in mando: C...

----------


## Joe F

My mando teacher
Doesn't give out any grades.
Good thing! #I would flunk.

----------


## mandobsessed

I cannot think of
a haiku about mandos
I have to practice

Pick up mando case
forgot to latch it tightly
Ouch! Big repair bill

lightning fast fingers
melodies float to the sky
wish I could play that

Mandolin haiku
absorb too much time
must stop typing now

----------


## Django Fret

Twister hits Kansas!
New Mandolin Café site
becomes land of aahhs!

----------


## mandodude

Look!! Is that a house,
Sitting squarely, right atop
That poor banjo dude??

I believe it is!
That's because we represent
"The Mandolin Guild!"

----------


## Django Fret

Whoa!! Imagine that...
Mandolin orchestras on
the yellow brick road!

----------


## ira

e string is tinny
want new axe but not much cash
whats a boy to do

----------


## Bob Sayers

Art imitating life or life imitating art? On March 11, I posted the following haiku:

Left in a taxi
My mando sallies forth
On its big adventure

Today, Scott posted a story about some guy leaving his expensive mandolin in the back of a Manhattan taxi. I hope his instrument has a great adventure.

Bob

----------


## Django Fret

Snarling traffic mess!
Must have been out of my mind
to leave my mando.

Hope wife understands...
Check insurance policy,
or increase reward!

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/75742.htm

----------


## Django Fret

Picnic player sings
praises to Post and cabby!
A fare thing to do.

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/75845.htm

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Wordsmiths gather thought.
Mandology? Mandomorph?
How to talk "mando?"

----------


## Bunnylady

Mandohack, I know!
It must be "Mandosophy" -
Wisdom of mando

As an FYI
Stress the second syllable.
It's Man-DOSS-uh-fee

----------


## mandodude

> As an FYI
> Stress the second syllable.
> It's Man-DOSS-uh-fee


DARN!! For a minute there I thought somebody actually remembered one o' my former gigs...

Y'see, back in the days when paying jobs were scarce, I was forced to take a gig with an all-girl string band (think of the flick, _Some Like It Hot_)... I used to go by the name, *Mando Sophie*...

;-)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I, Man-DOSS-uh-fer
Imbibe with ardor fine fifths.
Tunings. (Not bottles.)

----------


## Bobbie Dier

well crap, I can't sleep
counting syllables instead
it's harder for hicks

Some of the words we pronounce have two syllables with a southern accent like fell it has two fe yull. Don't know if I'll get the hang of this or not!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Help! What to do now
Haiku is kicking MAS (m a$&)
The bug has bitten

----------


## OdnamNool

Mandorks Mandonize
While Mandodude Mandobates
Blindly in the Night

----------


## Django Fret

Mandolin Haiku.
Who would have thought it would make
the Café front page?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Oh, how we aspire!
Notariety: Scott's "faves."
But not this Haiku...

----------


## Landgrass

I can't believe it!
My old Sampras/Bush Haiku
made Cafe's front page!

Oh, celebrity!
Plus, I have a CD of
"Mandolirium"

What ever happened
to our old friend Russ Godfrey?
Hope he's doing well.

----------


## neomando

Not meant to re-open the "subjective discussion" but this helped finish it for me.

Mandolin
Object to Subject
Tones I like

or

Object mandoline
Subjective tones good or bad
This mando sounds good!

Laters......

Bill

----------


## jamman

plectrum where art thou
not in pockets, nor on floor
cruel pick wanderlust

----------


## Bill James

Great poet Landgrass
Coincidence or maybe
Brother of Grandlass

----------


## Joe F

Last I heard from Russ,
he was happy with his new
Freshwater octave.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Sing sweet, dear mando.
King David's Lyre is not heard;
your voice takes its place.

----------


## Django Fret

A violin is
sometimes known as a fiddle.
What about mandos?

----------


## Joe F

Sun, warmth, breeze, mando
What a perfect way to spend
fiftieth birthday!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Happy Birthday, Joe.
May you always play in tune.
Fifty STARTS your prime!

----------


## Django Fret

Wish some Café folk
would pick on their mandolins.
Not on each other!

----------


## GaryM

ahhhhhh I guess it's time
to put down my mandolin
and write my 3rd post

----------


## PhilGE

Waiting for Old Wave.
Can my fingers salivate?
Drooling M-A-S.

--

Dark and Slender Boy.
I thought it was out of reach.
Closer and closer.

--

Mini disc practice.
Recorders have no judgment.
Humility reigns.

--

At bedtime my son
calls me, "Play your mandolin."
Peace and happiness.

----------


## Django Fret

Shannon's mandolin!
T-Shirt, coffee mug, art print...
what will it become?

----------


## mandodude

Here's my idea...
Why not "all of the above?"
I'd buy one of each!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Some children paint well,
Others play the mandolin,
Raised on art and love.

----------


## Mandowow

Too much gin and beer?
Your soundhole can receive your
Technicolor yawn.

----------


## Mandowow

Ignatius Reilly,
lute player, philosopher,
Did he play mando?

----------


## Mandowow

My eight Steely strings
evoke the mechanized hum
of another world.

----------


## Django Fret

Twenty thousand views...
"Post a Picture of Yourself",
a thread quite well read!

http://mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....;t=4369

----------


## Django Fret

Mandodude revealed!
If it has been on the Web,
No secret is safe.

----------


## Django Fret

Pete picks on the way.
If you didnt sign up yet,
You might have lost out.

----------


## fredhicks

Oh God, nooooo....not more Haiku......repeat after me, "There was a man from Nantucket...."

----------


## joshro78

Thile plays bluegrass,
No he doesn't you big jerk!
who cares? He's still good

----------


## duuuude

Whipped out my Johnson,
must have been playing to rough,
I broke my Johnson.

----------


## Joe F

Ho-hum. #So boring.
"Shoes, Pac-rims and big Johnsons!"
Dale jump-starts the board.

----------


## mad dawg

With pinky to cheek
Dale, our own Dr. Evil
Laughs at his new thread:

http://mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....;st=200

----------


## Mandowow

Good festival chow?
A bottle of beer and a
L'il Debbie snack cake.

----------


## duuuude

Nine more days to go,
Camp out on Evergreen Road,
It's Strawberry time!

----------


## mad dawg

Must keep thread alive;
It needs two hundred replies
To beat Dale's monster

----------


## mandodude

Dale did not create
The "monster" of which we speak...
We ALL did our share!


...well, a LOT of us, anyway!...

;-)

----------


## mandodude

It's a funny thing...
Once momentum takes its course,
Kinda tough to stop!

----------


## Django Fret

Problem with Haiku.
It takes more thought to compose
than most posts on board.

----------


## OdnamNool

Safe here? Quite doubtful
"What kind of strap do you use?"
Bore me, bore me, bore... :p

----------


## OdnamNool

It's not a "monster"
Just simply funnin' around
Who gives a flyin' ..........

----------


## mandopete

something will be found 
once the search is in progress 
a line has two sides


This came from an interesting random haiku generator that can be found here. #The haikus themselves are based upon the *Oblique Strategies* card deck created by Brian Eno and Peter Schmidt. #

----------


## bratsche

Ha ha ha ha, mandopete! That's some generator. Was it made for musicians? This is what I got:

a line has two sides
fill every beat with something
imagine the piece 

Given the coincidental identicalness of my first line and your last, it looks like it doesn't "generate" any original phrases, but rather randomly throws together 5-7-5 syllable combinations from a pre-created database.

bratsche

----------


## Django Fret

Some things are better
With human touch and feeling.
Like mando Haiku.

----------


## bratsche

Touché, Django Fret -
we don't need no PoemBots,
"live" haiku is best!

bratsche

----------


## mandopete

> Given the coincidental identicalness of my first line and your last, it looks like it doesn't "generate" any original phrases, but rather randomly throws together 5-7-5 syllable combinations from a pre-created database.


As I said, it is based upon the Oblique Strategies card deck. #I believe that it does exactly what you've said. #If you're unfamiliar with Oblique Strategies, these are phrases which are printed on a card deck. #The phrases or suggestions are meant to provide a method to working through a problem. #I am vastly over simplifying their intended use and a web seacrh on the topic will reveal much more information.

Oblique Strategies
Created by Eno and
Schmidt to solve problems

Create dilemma
And work to resolution
Oblique Strategies

----------


## John Flynn

I tried the random generator and on three clicks got one very apropos to the site:

normal instrument 
would anybody want it? 
do something boring

This is fun!

----------


## Django Fret

Mando pickers from 
Timbuktu, write limericks 
as well as Haiku.

The word counts and rhyme 
require more time, giving
them less things to do.

----------


## jehannarc

mandolin haiku
it's like finding an old friend
glad to have it back!

Ode to my first real vacation since my honeymoon five years ago-

the windy city
just begging for a visit
off to Chicago!!!


Ode to Lad O'Bierne's Hornpipe-

learning a new song
for mando class on Thursday
so teach won't kill me

melody rebels
song doesn't repeat enough
makes it hard to learn

----------


## Django Fret

Johnny Cash has died.
Not the same, living in Cash- 
less society.

----------


## Aprilibre

I should study more.
Mandolin is calling me...
I should practice more.

----------


## bratsche

In the flowerpots
my cats love to take a whiz
Gibson's not for me!


-------------------
Go Cubs!
2003 NL Central Division Champs!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Bratsche! Please, I think
this sort of comment is way
below your raisin'.

----------


## Django Fret

Kill the Tater Bug!
Time to get rid of Lloyd Loar.
Better not use Pot!

----------


## bratsche

Hey jbrwcky -
better fewer words right here
than post _"over there"_...

 

Ol' Antonio Strad
lived in less litigious times,
to all our relief!


bratsche 

<span style='color:blue'>*Eamus Catuli!*</span>

----------


## John Ritchhart

Hello Bratsche! I
Think you're right, cause my cat does
what the lawyers do. (do)

----------


## otterly2k

vintage mandola
ebay gamble...mystery
from someone's attic

----------


## Joe F

So round and so firm,
my fingers caress the face
of my Golden Gate.

----------


## Crowder

A costly new axe
Should always be near perfect
If mall-bred or not.

Checking the classies
I see a Monteleone
A poor "investment"?

A glib know-it-all
I say I'd do things better
But I'm likely wrong.

I waited for months
On ol' number twenty three
Now I am happy.

Relax my right arm
Watch it get tight once again
Relax my right arm.

----------


## rakelly3

My turn for solo,
I can't think of anything
I give a weak shrug

Crowd cheering, this is fun!
Oh no, I just dropped my pick!
Crowd laughs now, I faint.

----------


## rakelly3

Mando won't fit case
I will have to make it fit
Give me the chainsaw.  

Day after the next
Play for 2500
Fingers are shaking.

----------


## jehannarc

For my Dad:

Board is in whispers
All are so busy, quiet
I need distraction!

Dad tells me big news
Only seven days notice
He's getting married!

Glance in the closet
Seeing only black dresses
Oh, what will I wear?

Good bout of shopping
Will find me a happy dress
For these happy times!

----------


## Django Fret

Confused mandolin.
TV absorbs my time while
Cubs and Red Sox play!

----------


## OdnamNool

Don't screw with my mind
Bluntly laying it online
Enjoy fall colours

----------


## rnjl

evil incarnate
mandos unappreciated
Guitar Center hell 


Tenth Command unkept:
covet not neighbor's mando
want scroll, F envy 



lonesome mando blues
grieving heart, seeking solace
Red Sox still cursed

----------


## mandodude

> lonesome mando blues
> grieving heart, seeking solace
> Red Sox still cursed


Red Sox have a curse???
Misery loves company...
Cubs fan here, my friend!

----------


## rnjl

Red Sox Cubs Series
an eternal fantasy 
like playing "Rawhide"

----------


## OdnamNool

Yikes r n j l
Three stanzas of poetry
Heavy duty, man

Oh! And there's mandodude!

----------


## OdnamNool

> mandos unappreciated
> 
> Red Sox still cursed


Urrrrrrnnnntttt!!! Red flag!!! Red flag!!!
Did not follow Haiku rules
But I did look twice

----------


## mandolooter

As fall's first frost hit
In my pickin chair I sit
Gonna play a bit

Warm's up these ol' bones
Makes a house, feel like a home
My sweet mandolin

----------


## mad dawg

Spruce top with ten strings,
Walnut body, great sustain
My Freshwater sings




What was I thinking?
Ten strings on a mandolin
And just four fingers

----------


## OdnamNool

Fell in rabbit hole
Following yellow brick road
Oh dear! Oh my! Help!

----------


## Brian Baker

William Smith Monroe
Ancient tones flowed from his hands
Through wires and wood -- thanks!

----------


## Aprilibre

Here's the Epiphone
my brother left behind. It
plays better than mine.

I would gladly play
the Samick until I'm old
to have him here still.

----------


## kuti

Distressed at Birth.
Before my Prime.
No Benefit of Time.

Prematurely
Beaten Down (up?).
Experiential Farce.

Misdirected Destiny.
Chance Encounters 
Lost.

Maturity Consigned,
Alas, To Henry's
Bottom Line.

----------


## Django Fret

Distressed Loars are hot!
Lloyd probably felt distressed
when he got fired.

----------


## Joe F

Weird weather outside;
Sure glad my mando's inside,
safe from cold white stuff.

----------


## thomguy

Mandolin is easy to play
At least, this is what I thought
That makes me a drummer

----------


## handpicked

I'll try a couple
forgive me my lame attempts
long time, no haiku.


Festival weekend
Once in the future, far off
Now here, gone, too short


Mandolin pickers:
We merry, jolly, teasers
Of Banjo players

----------


## OdnamNool

Missing mandodude
Tried hard to keep you around
Hope all is well, friend.

----------


## mad dawg

Pangur Ban (White Cat)
Would we know of your skills if
St. Gall played mando?

----------


## rnjl

Evanston shop wall
Flatiron hanging sweetly
now twenty years!

----------


## mandodude

Kind words from a friend
Make me wish I had the time
To do more than "lurk"...

;-)

----------


## OdnamNool

Embracing kindness
Believe me, that's been my life
Yet monsters chase me

----------


## Django Fret

Log on to Café,
or hunt mandos on eBay?
Better yet, just play!

----------


## OdnamNool

Ninth parry tumble
Sniper, surfer, fighter, HIT
Slow recovery

Hi Django!

----------


## OdnamNool

Lonesome Fiddle Blues

Misinterpretat-
Shun? #Lost favorite fiddles
Hey, Diddle, diddles?

----------


## Django Fret

Fragrant smell of spruce.
Hope of peace on earth and good 
will to mandolin.

----------


## OdnamNool

Susceptance transmit
Current overload admit
'Lectric-Magnet verve

Wanted to submit a nice holiday Haiku ditty too, but this came out instead!

Hey, 'dude! That's kinda how I "plug in." Not good!

Hmmmmmmmmmm.....Hollerdays? Ahhhhhhhhhhh!

Ohm...my...goodness...

(so where's all the other Holiday Haiku's?)

----------


## mandocrustacean

CABIN FEVER

We're the spring run-off
Which has waited all winter
So that it can move

----------


## mandocrustacean

The last wooden note
Decaying into nothing
Everything is still

----------


## jumpyroo

Only played one year
And now have 3 mandolins
Darn that M-A-S!

I write BAD poetry...

----------


## rnjl

loyalty tested
Martin in my arms sweetly
jealous Flatiron

----------


## Django Fret

Too many mandos!
Weapon of MAS destruction
no where to be found.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Django Fret: brilliant. This earns a permanent place on the Cafe page best of message board haiku.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Lewis' "Django" axe.
Once caressed, sweet maple kiss.
Empty hands taunt me...

----------


## bratsche

You've got MAS?
I do not, so here's your cure:
Give _me_ your "di$ea$e"!


;-)

----------


## mandomiss

Gibson mandolin
Sweetly singing in my arms
Could life be better?

----------


## Django Fret

> Django Fret: brilliant. This earns a permanent place on the Cafe page best of message board haiku.


A place of honor.
Humble Mandolin Café 
Haiku author smiles.

----------


## OdnamNool

Congratulations! #You certainly deserve it. #It's true! #Your writing *is* brilliant.

----------


## OdnamNool

Or should I say...

Congratulations!
You certainly deserve it!
Shimmering brilliance...

----------


## Django Fret

> You've got MAS?
> I do not, so here's your cure:
> Give _me_ your "di$ea$e"!
> 
> 
> ;-)


Want my MAS, do you?
Finance by MAS producing
Pachyderm plectrum!

----------


## Rayce

bassoon is poo poo,
i love mandolin,
girlfriend hates mando.

----------


## Rayce

yes i really do,
play that piece of junk poo poo,
bassoons arent sexy.

----------


## mandopete

Monroe's aged hands
Caress the sweet work of art
Like father and child

by: mP

This was inspiried by this famous picture from Senor McGuire...

----------


## mandocrustacean

Bronze and wood vibrate
Sound down a cochlear path
To synaptic bliss

----------


## Bluemando

learning comes in waves
frustration can overwhelm
practice is the key

----------


## OdnamNool

Throbbing cavity
Electric meyhem awaits
Where's the damn doctor?

----------


## bratsche

> Django Fret: 
> Want my MAS, do you?
> Finance by MAS producing
> Pachyderm plectrum!


You surely know they're
made just *one* at a time, (to 
elephants' relief)!

Thus, were MAS financed
by pick production, 'twould leave
no time left to... _live!_

'Tis a moot point, though -
bare necessitie$ are my
_main_ priority...        


bratsche

----------


## PhilGE

Son sleeps peacefully
Dad plays the waltz so slowly
Slumber mando land

Darkness sweetly grows
Feet nestling toe to toe
Dream of harmony

----------


## Joe F

One sure cure for MAS
is to have a case of CAS
(cash absence syndrome)

----------


## mad dawg

Been reading Plato:
Dialogues of Socrates;
Give _me_ the Hemlock!

----------


## AeroJoe

I'm as good once,
as I ever once was,
'Bout as good as one nite should be...


Sam Bush
In your vegatable garden
Seizure Salad

----------


## rnjl

harsh metallic tone
E string brightness untamed
no Reischman karma

----------


## rnjl

mysterious notes
"Mandolin Abstractions" 
album from Krypton

----------


## mandolooter

late at nite and tired
just one more haiku today
and good night for now

Guitar-Uke-Mando
up-size, down-size, just my size...
New Mando Snob here!

----------


## Randy

Fidd'lers never fret
over the mandolinists'
e'er present "MAS" debt

----------


## bratsche

Fiddlers never fret
because there's no such thing as
frets on a fiddle.

bratsche

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is pretty cool. Web creation makes the label of a Kimble Mandolin. The full haiku appears on this page.

----------


## Staramouche

Hot sunny day strum
Lost the hat to cool my brow
Not for tips just grins

----------


## Django Fret

> This is pretty cool. Web creation makes the label of a Kimble Mandolin. The full haiku appears on this page.


Mandolin Haiku.
Inspiration for author, 
builder, and player.

----------


## John Ritchhart

In Switzerland, the 
mandolin echoes across
the fog shrouded lake.

----------


## Joe F

With new graphite bridge,
my mistakes are twice as loud
as they were before.

----------


## mandopete

Sitting on the couch,
playing mando in ski cap.
Man it's cold up here!

----------


## Landgrass

Sitting on the couch
In a ski cap? Cold? Hello....
Put some pants on pete!

----------


## Joe F

Pete in birthday suit,
Image burned into my brain
like a solar flare.

----------


## Mozza

The was an old man from Turin
who liked to pluck the Mandolin
but his wife was a bore
and started to snore
whenever he started pluckin

so he left her

Not a haiku I know but I tried.....

----------


## Django Fret

When hes posting, Mandopete is no slouch.
Except those without clothes on his couch.
But much to his credit,
Scott was able to edit,
Before too many viewers had to say Ouch!

----------


## mandopete



----------


## mandopete

Yippie - 1,000 posts.

I thought either I would never make it or Scott wouldn't let me!

(just kiddin'   )

----------


## mandolooter

surfin' this here Cafe
eatin' up my practice time
still can't stop myself!

----------


## Brookside

She stood for decades
Fell in an instant
She was too graceful for pallets
Her sawn slabs find my shop
My loving hands create her homage
She will live another century

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Lewis 'Django' charmed.
Savings account now empty,
Yet lap, spirit full.

Dance maple flame, dance.
Your gypsy fire warms my heart, 
in quiet brilliance.

----------


## ShaneJ

Haiku? What the heck?
Phrases never even rhyme.
This make sense to you?

----------


## OdnamNool

Mando in window
They: #"Steer clear! #Hands off! #Don't touch!!!
Decisions be mine

----------


## OdnamNool

Ooops...I'm not even suppossed to be here... #Rebellious, I am...

----------


## Billy Mack

callous on my tips;
once predominate was pain.
memories since lost

----------


## mad dawg

New Allen tailpiece:
Improved my tone and volume;
What upgrade is next?...

----------


## mandopete

Hands got real cold,
Put them in the microwave.
One "Hot Picker" now!

----------


## fatt-dad

Fatt-dad tries haiku
Should I eat or mandolin
Maybe I'll do both.

----------


## Peter Hackman

This game is not fair;
as a foreigner I am
at disadvantage

Let music do the 
talking! I'd much rather write
seventeen bar blues

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Rigel posts "Jethrine..."
Can one ever have enough?
(Mandolins, I mean.)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Post-Mandofest blues
No Marshall, Reischman, Pinkham
Just me on the porch

Spam mail just scared me
"Make money playing bingo!"
Mis-read as "banjo"

----------


## mad dawg

Cure for MAS:
Marry a non-musician
(I am living proof )

----------


## Blind_Cowboy

You can not pull my strings
Said in a harsh tone
I do not love you

----------


## lpenning

Upstrokes and downstrokes
Adirondack's heartwood sings
Carved with loving skill

Larry Pennington

----------


## Django Fret

Mandolin masters!
Apollon, Burns, Monroe, Moore...
steps worth following.

----------


## Billy Mack

My mandolin broke;
I sent it to get repaired.
I wish I had spare!

----------


## fatt-dad

(Taken from Blind Cowboy)

Give me a B Flat. 
Ah, just give me a B i'll
flatten it myself

(only one edit required)

f-d

----------


## Joe F

Dear, for my birthday,
Loar on Elderly's cover!
Really! #Stop laughing!


We can sell the house,
Use the funds to buy the Loar,
then live in my car.

----------


## mandopete

It's nice to see that
This Haiku thread never dies
Just morphs and moves on

----------


## mad dawg

Farewell to Whisky...
Welcome Whisky Back Again!
(Humours of Whisky?)

----------


## mad dawg

_Whisky Set, v. 2_

Farewell to Whisky...
Welcome Whisky Back Again!
Whisky for Breakfast?!?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Elderly's site cart:
Item: Loar. Quantity? Two???
Paypal? I'm dreaming...

----------


## fatt-dad

It's no violin
There's frets and lots of strings, though
Plenty fun to play.

----------


## mandopete

Mad Dawg, been drinkin' ?
You've got whiskey on the brain!
Are you buzzin' yet?

----------


## mandopete

Mandohack, got cash?
Take out a second mortgage.
Buy a tank of gas!

----------


## Landgrass

On The Road Again...
Risen just like the Phoenix,
Roll on Pick Tour Bus!!

----------


## mad dawg

"Whisky on the brain?"
Didn't Stuart Smalley say,
"That's _drinking_ thinking"?

----------


## Billy Mack

Watch Bluegrass Journey.
It's more than bluegrass music;
"It's a way of life!"

----------


## Daffi

swing jams on the porch
that's how i remember you
plinkity plunk plick

----------


## Wilson

A bit off topic, i.e. non-mandolin poems, still, funny anyway. These haiku dittys may have been posted in the previous eleven pages of this thread, but I'm too lazy to go through the whole thing to check. Besides, my feelings about haiku can be expressed as follows:

In five seven five
Though ones vision is enhanced
Perfectly boring

The following is an email a friend sent me: 

__ 

In Japan, they have replaced the impersonal and unhelpful Microsoft error messages with Haiku poetry messages. They're used to communicate a timeless message, often achieving a wistful, yearning and powerful insight through extreme brevity. 


 The Web site you seek
 Cannot be located, but
 Countless more exist.

 --------------------------------------------

 Chaos reigns within.
 Reflect, repent, and reboot.
 Order shall return.

 --------------------------------------------

 Program aborting:
 Close all that you have worked on.
 You ask far too much.

 --------------------------------------------

 Windows NT crashed.
 I am the Blue Pane of Death.
 No one hears your screams.

 --------------------------------------------

 Yesterday it worked.
 Today it is not working.
 Windows is like that.


 --------------------------------------------
 Your file was so big.
 It might be very useful.
 But now it is gone.

 -------------------------------------------

 Stay the patient course.
 Of little worth is your ire.
 The network is down.

 --------------------------------------------

 A crash reduces
 Your electronic device 
 To a simple stone.

 --------------------------------------------

 Three things are certain:
 Death, taxes and lost data.
 Guess which has occurred.

 --------------------------------------------
 You step in the stream,
 But the water has moved on.
 The page is not there.

 --------------------------------------------

 Out of memory.
 We wish to hold the whole sky,
 But we never will.

 --------------------------------------------

 Having been erased,
 The document you're seeking
 Must now be retyped.

 --------------------------------------------
 Serious error.
 All shortcuts have disappeared.
 Screen. Mind. Drive. All are blank.
 --------------------------------------------

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Gibson, Microsoft:
Deemed "too big for their britches,"
Prime targets for flame.

----------


## mad dawg

Keep Haiku coming:
"Post a Pic" and "BRW"
Are outpacing us!

----------


## mandopete

Mad Dawg and The "Hack"
Always updating Haiku

IT WILL NEVER DIE!

----------


## mandoanon

I am bored at work.
Reading these stupid haikus
Help me stay awake,

----------


## mandopete

Birthday is today!
No new mandolin for me # 
Maybe some new strings #

----------


## mad dawg

Happy birthday Pete
Happy birthday to you, Pete
Pete: happy birthday

(It's weak, I know, but the caffiene hasn't kicked in yet.)

----------


## Chip Booth

New Gibson F5
No longer play my dreadnought
Guitar gently weeps

----------


## mad dawg

No word for a while
On a once heated debate;
Nickel Creek: Bluegrass?

----------


## fatt-dad

playing on the beach
Bikini-clad audience
Rusty mandolin

----------


## Django Fret

Mando obsession.
Far too easy to begin,
much too hard to end...

----------


## Django Fret

If thinking about 
a new BRW...
Please don't get Scott mad.

----------


## OdnamNool

Cat Tales, Dragonflies
Peaceful pond, Jets blasting off
Juxtaposition

***just another inane post***

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Like to chat, must run
Mandolins? No time! Why so?
Armstrong. Tour de France

----------


## Joe F

Four week hiatus.
"Soldier's Joy" sounds really rough,
and my fingers hurt!

----------


## grandmainger

Pulled off the web, not mine:

(haiku/senryu) #All Over Central Park

wind and rain --
thousands of cherry blossoms
clog the gutter

North Meadow --
the daffodil bed
an automatic home run

too grey!
i hold my pink spun sugar
against the clouds

at the Loch --
we change the waterfall sound
with twigs

by the lake --
a girl with a *mandolin*
on the bluff

a carousel ride --
my childhood horse
still runs!

the house on the hill --
we play a game of checkers
with chess pieces.

behind the bandshell --
wisteria twines
around the arbour.

Bethesda Fountain --
the angel of waters
knows all my ex-beaux.

bow bridge --
a little boy blows bubbles
at our rowboat.

Strawberry Fields --
standing on Imagine
he gave me a peach.




> hortensia anderson
> New York City, New York, US

----------


## Django Fret

One hundred K plus.
Lots of mandolin players
Post pictures of self.

Some just like to read.
Threading its way through our lives,
thank you Pete and Scott!

----------


## mad dawg

Looking for slow jam;
Found a group called "_Slow_ Players"
(Sounds sort of "special"  )

----------


## davestem

lost in a barrage
of dreadnought artillery
my mandolin sings

----------


## mandopete

(Inspired by last weekend's bluegrass festival)

Ah, the open mic
Up at nine to pick and sing
Whitehorse Mountain rings!

----------


## OdnamNool

Mandodude Where the.........
Where the heck are ya fella?
Return, with vengeance.

----------


## OdnamNool

(Oh, and for another friend...)

Stunned, Frozen, Dizzy
Advice? "Things will get better."
Thanks, and I miss you.

----------


## rnjl

eyes dull, Mac hums
Flatiron seduces me
procrastination

----------


## OdnamNool

"Eyes dull, Mac hums"
"Mandos unappreciated"
"Red Sox still cursed"

Like B flat chord on
Mandolin Cafe Tee Shirt
There's something wrong here.

(Not that it matters, rnjl... I really love your poetry!

----------


## OdnamNool

Oops! I mean:

Not that it matters
r n j l, I really
Love your poetry!

----------


## John S

Look at Elderly
There's a Loar for you to buy
Home equity loan

----------


## OdnamNool

Argh, I can't stand it!
Review: Haiku: five-sev-five
Try again, John S.

----------


## John S

Oops I just can't count
Seven syllables I thought
I will fix it now.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Fear not those errors.
Others might well catch mistakes.
But you CAN edit!

----------


## mandopete

Haiku is subtle.....
Not like big heads on small frames.
Photoshop this Scott!

----------


## mad dawg

This thread slept for weeks;
Now awake with a vengeance,
As if on caffiene

----------


## mandopete

Editing's a trick,
with all the words you can pick.
....hey, this rhymes a bit!

----------


## mandopete

(inspired by one of the "Dan" pictures and humming "Moonlight In Vermont...)

Using Photoshop
Loar in hand and horns on top
Deception must stop!

----------


## mad dawg

Dan B. and J. Lo
Photoshopped into same pic;
Image haunts my soul

----------


## Django Fret

PhotoShop is tame!
Remember unedited
Pete on the sofa?

----------


## mad dawg

Correct, Grasshopper:
The sound of running water
Pours forth from her strings

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Gibson prices up
Oscar Meyer holds prices
Trouble in Texas

----------


## ShaneJ

Life as we know it - 
It may never be the same.
Gibson rules the world.

----------


## fatt-dad

Driving in my car
Using available lanes
Mandolin in case.

----------


## Django Fret

Does Gibson pricing
control the mandolin world?
It is up to you...

----------


## Jeffers

It seems so unfair
that my littlest finger
must stretch the furthest.

----------


## fatt-dad

Heading to a gig.
I saw your rearview mirror.
'till you cut me off.

----------


## fatt-dad

(my office window looks out to the main east-coast rail line, Amtrack, Tropicana, etc.)

Train on the track
Blowing the high-lonesome sound
When will I get home?

----------


## Emmiemando

Fly my fast fingers
Roll quick up the lined neck
The tingle feels like chorus

----------


## G_Smolt

Praying to Big Mon,
leaning into the first break...
banjo player glares.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandolin Haiku
Banjo-bashing poetry
They're just too dang loud!

----------


## Jim M.

Gibson price increase;
Lacquer or varnish; Pac Rim brands
Why must we suffer?

----------


## Brandolin Tucker12

Mandolin picker,
Trapped in a bass playing gig,
At least I'll pay bills.

----------


## Brandolin Tucker12

COL (cry out loud)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Line of Equity,
Vile temptress, lured deeper debt.
Cherished mando, adieu...

----------


## mandopete

lower taxes run
angrily, crying, sharing
mudslinging, wishing

----------


## jlb

Internet sales gone
Prices high as Icarus' crest
Martin, save us!

----------


## kebmando

A "G" is a "G"
But an "ibson" is no "ilchrist"
Let sanity prevail!

----------


## fatt-dad

If there's more then five
And then there's more then seven
Must not be Haiku

----------


## mandopete

Moonlight in Vermont,
I said Moonlight in Vermont.
That's how to do it!

----------


## fatt-dad

Not everybody
Can play costly mandolins
Please advise Gibson

----------


## ChrisWallace

Gibson Mandolins
Were once played by Bill Monroe?
He must have been rich

----------


## mad dawg

Had Bill not played one,
Could I afford a Gibson?
(But would I want one?)

----------


## Joe F

"Gibson is the best!"
"Gibson's prices are unfair!"
Debate rages on.

----------


## Jim M.

> If there's more then five
> And then there's more then seven
> Must not be Haiku


Haiku is Japanese
Don't pick on the syllable count
Close form suffices

Japanese love bluegrass
The French love Jerry Lewis
Who has better taste

----------


## fatt-dad

If you're driving down the road
And a wheel falls off of your canoe
How many pancakes does it take to shingle the White House Roof?

(Is this a closed form)

----------


## Jeffers

The "Gibson Price" string
is one I haven't read yet
because it's so long.

----------


## mad dawg

> Japanese love bluegrass
> The French love Jerry Lewis
> Who has better taste


Japan loves fast food
The French love double-cream Brie
Who has better taste

----------


## mandopete

L.O.L !!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Four-finger chop chord
Why do you elude poor Dale?
Big yap on Cafe

----------


## craigtoo

Prices have increased
and people are complaining
Scott can not be pleased

----------


## craigtoo

I try to compose
faster than the Gibson thread
it's a race I lose

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> "Four-finger chop chord"


 # # Seems lately on a Gibson,
 # # Just middle finger...

----------


## craigtoo

Laughing my butt off
at the "Just Middle Finger"
please pass the popcorn

----------


## duuuude

Pac Rim gets bagged on
Go and buy American
Gibson gets bagged on

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Ill south wind sure smells
Looking for new attackee?
Me grows bored. Bye-bye

----------


## craigtoo

Have sold the kidney
need kids, need girlfriend, need wife
you know anyone?

----------


## jlb

Hosting a pig roast
Weber, Collings, and Rigel
Assault rifle ban lifted - Gibson shreds his foot with an AK.

----------


## Hondo

Ryme of the Ancient Mando Picker

Dead bird around neck.
Gibsons, Gibsons, everywhere,
not a one to play

----------


## craigtoo

Charlie and Big Joe
make and sell fine mandolins
buy, or not, whatever

----------


## siren_20

Mando Symposium
Dawg picks in students packets
Chris Thile was pissed

----------


## craigtoo

No way! What Happened?
I don't like Dawg Picks either.
but wouldn't get pissed.

Did I miss the thread?
I may have been distracted
by the Gibson bashing

----------


## siren_20

During a workshop Thurs.
Thile recommended picks
Some one asked about Dawgs

Thile thinks they're too small
Reason for using tri-Claytons
(now Wegen TF-140)

Same person (maybe)
Mentions one Dawg in each
Registration pack

Response was something like:
"They really gave out Dawg picks?!"
Dumbfounded and shocked

A little extreme?
That's what I was thinking but
Not about to fight!

The guy is opinonated but
Tries to teach consciousness of
Sound coming from mando.

Cooled off, got quiet
Thought for a moment and then
Gave more level-headed response:

Bottom line: "Technique
is key to playing Dawg music,
not a dollar fifty pick."

But it's funny though
Dollar fifty Dawg against
Eight dollar Wegen

Talked to Thile-man
Let me try out his Wegen
Now I understand!

Lots of stories like this
From a very inspiring week
Haiku wrong way to tell it!

----------


## craigtoo

maybe you should start
a thread to tell us about
the week that you had

or maybe there is
a thread from that great week
post away my friend

a week with Thile
must be a great experience
I try to emulate his tone

----------


## mad dawg

Long Haiku above
Makes short story a bit long:
Milk flew from my nose!

----------


## siren_20

I will try to capture
How "frickin' awesome" that week
really was!

(ok, I've hit my haiku saturation point...)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Mando Symposium
> Dawg picks in students packets
> Chris Thile was pissed


Speaking of all of this, I sent 200 Cafe kitchen magnets (gawd bless their little souls) to the Symposium folks as they wanted something from the Cafe added to the student packets. I heard someone say they weren't distributed. Hmmm, maybe the Dawg's fridge is now covered with them?

----------


## craigtoo

I'm still a big fan
of the ultem 072s
that I stole from dan

he never did know
that I rumaged through his couch
to find picks to steal

but now that he does
I may be banned from the Cafe
thats ok the picks are great

----------


## danb

Picks taken from couch
bring misfortune on player
your triplets will fail

----------


## danb

Mandolin Archive
Many big pictures of Loars
None that you can keep

----------


## danb

lately the cafe
is rife with angry weenies
someday they will go

----------


## craigtoo

high expectations
from Cafe's Super Admin
recipies are the answer

----------


## craigtoo

triplets are still good
no dog to interrupt tunes
arooo arooorooooooooo

no teeth marks
in precious mandolins
no dog, no fish, no plant

----------


## danb

Why is cadence hard
for some posters to follow
Haiku is easy

----------


## danb

Recent board topics
make claims to have deep wisdom
pointless sophistry

----------


## danb

you talk of chicken
message board like chicken coop
cluck cluck silly hens

----------


## craigtoo

Why is common sense
not so common on price threads
seventeen pages

keep fighting for truth
enjoy your time at Cafe!
It's great to be here.

----------


## craigtoo

weenies have thin skins
not like texas barbecue
all gristle, no meat

----------


## danb

Perhaps one should not
sit at computer and post
while drinking whiskey

----------


## danb

(If that was a rule
instead of 935 posts
I'd have like 13)

----------


## siren_20

Scott, acutally the magnets were distributed! They're great...best thing on the fridge!

----------


## fatt-dad

Can someone tell me
What pick did Bill Monroe use
I need improvement

----------


## fatt-dad

A post overlooked
Looking for information
Focus on Gibson

----------


## davestem

What a brouhaha!
"Gibson" may quickly be deemed
unmentionable.

----------


## fatt-dad

Stir fry recipes
Mandolin controversy
Who needs a good book?

----------


## ChrisWallace

If I bought Mon's Loar
Would it cost more than a house
If he nicked the scroll?

----------


## davestem

Dale on the warpath--
zut alors, man! Take it easy!
...take a Fiddler's Dram!

----------


## fatt-dad

Tranquil and serene
Mandolin notes from afar
Beckon to come home

(return to sappy)

----------


## mad dawg

A rare F-12 here
Signed by Mr. Loar himself
He's back from the dead?

----------


## jlb

Weenies are angry
Over jokes, lightheartedness
Life is too short!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Not to infest thread,
Nineteen pages sure enough.
(Sorry, Haiku fans...)

Hurricanes named by:
"A, B, C, D, E, F.... 'G?'"
Missed chance for "Gibson!"

----------


## mad dawg

Once a tranquil place
Haiku thread has been hijacked
By Gibson stir-fry

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm lost, down and out
Storms, with only a poncho
And, my mandolin

----------


## Django Fret

MAS confusion reigns.
So difficult to decide
next mando to get.

----------


## mad dawg

LOL!

----------


## delsbrother

Dealers in a bind
Need to make us feel their pain
G strings in a bunch

eBay scammers dread
Texan's flippant bid onslaught
Stir-fry _Pepekk_ stings?

truth be told again
Shout across the rolling waves
Mandobirds singing

Blissful player's dreams
Rigel's star; Electron's hum
Eating jellyfish

----------


## fatt-dad

Poetry intense
Festival and we're in tents
Mandolin in case

----------


## siren_20

tendonitis sucks
you don't miss the water till
the well has run dry

not being able
to play for several days when
mando is calling

too much darn typing
coupled with new choro tune
instead read cafe threads

read the gibson thread
tichenor rightly shut it down
"go play your mandos"

who cares about price
i don't need a brand, i need
an _instrument_

gibsons can be good
so are a lot of other ones
where's the music focus?

even if all loars
gils, et cetera vanished
the music still stays

play your instruments
why play at all if not for this:
happiness, joy, music

----------


## timuk

Writing a poem
In seventeen syllables
Is very diffic...

Tim

----------


## ShaneJ

> Writing a poem
> In seventeen syllables
> Is very diffic...
> 
> Tim


Um...c-u-l-t
Are those the ones you left out?
I'm just here to help.

----------


## timuk

Reply to SJennings; here in the UK, home of English, we pronounce poem with two syllables...

----------


## fatt-dad

Haiku languishes.
Have we returned to practice?
Issues unresolved. . . .

----------


## Joe F

Raging Gibson wars.
Sudden stillness fills the air.
Scott has pulled the plug.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Now, who'd a thunk it?
Dale immersed in poetry!...
Fish and bicycles.

----------


## fatt-dad

Is your chest run wild
Haiku sooths the savage breast
Beast plays mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

I now have string wire
Glued to my keyboard letters
To keep callouses

----------


## Joe F

Summer house project,
Scrape and sand and prime and paint.
Mando gathers dust.

Soon, too cold to paint.
Winter project will be to
rebuild calluses.

----------


## joshro78

Good one fatt-dad!

People who complain
"Gibson thread is so boring"
Post on page sixteen

----------


## ShaneJ

> Reply to SJennings; here in the UK, home of English, we pronounce poem with two syllables...


So do we Texans. #BTW, "poem" was in someone else's haiku that I quoted, not mine.

We rarely reduce the number of syllables in Texas. #We prefer to drawl out a few extra ones when we can. # 

Tex drawls syllables -
Never will he leave one out.
"Po - wa - um", NOT "pom"

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

I never done this before - but here goes!

Gibson greed angers all
who really care
are high prices ever fair

Saint Helens may blast
but Gibson will never hear the last
from those who care

fear at Mandolin Cafe
if Joe and Charlie don't post
board is toast

so everyone play nice
never think twice
about the first amendment

obey the principal
don't speak on principle
free speech is not here

conformity must prevail
somewhere the dead wail
a dark time comes

a lone gibson mandolin encased
escapes latches
hope not erased

J Hendrix applauds
Star Spangled Banner plays on 
Performed by Big Mon 

Must end this ditty
I'm not very witty
can't count to seventeen

Haiku is not my thing
I can't do five seven five
I must speak my piece

Now it's time for dinner
Must pick a winner
Chicken and beef stir fry

And beer then mando
also must check co-mando
and bid on ebay

else Gibson might have their way
if many dollars I must pay 
to play...

Enuff is enuff!

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## ShaneJ

Haiku is dif'rent.
Syllable count goes like this:
five, seven, then five.

----------


## OdnamNool

> five, then seven, then five.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

From Haikuhut website: http://www.haikuhut.com/Haiku%20Definition.htm

"What is the proper form for haiku in English? Well, a simple definition might be a poem that captures a moment in time, usually involving nature, and as perceived or experienced by the poet. It is recorded in less than seventeen syllables, usually in three lines, and usually with the center line longer than the others, sometimes with a seasonal reference, or kigo. Although many times a 5-7-5 pattern is prescribed as a firm rule in rudimentary definitions of haiku this is not supported by research, translation, or history, even in Japanese haiku.

One component that does appear critical is a break, 'cutting word' , or 'turn', which usually occurs between the second and third lines, but can occur also in the second line, but a break or shift of perspective that juxtaposes the other images in the poem is considered by many as an important aspect of haiku. There are many schools of haiku, both in Japanese and the English, and there always have been. In fact Basho, considered by most scholars to be the Father of the modern haiku, told his students to: Learn the rules, so that you can break the rules. Today three lines, two lines, single line, and Zip poems all offer the sincere student of this poetic form realistic options to pursue in finding their personal approach to haiku."

Know the rules - then Basho em - Grasshopper.

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandolin charades
One word, three syllables long.
Sounds celestial

----------


## mandopete

Man, this is boring!
No Gibson price increase thread...
Time to take a nap.

----------


## doanepoole

Don't fret, mandopete
October still a young month
Gibson lawyers bored

----------


## ShaneJ

Poem is pronounced
"pome" in West Lou'sianna?
Learn stuff ev'ry day.

----------


## fatt-dad

There should be a rule
To give the way of Haiku
After you've tried it

----------


## flairbzzt

Cool October wind
It's time to light the fireplace
No name "A" burns well

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

Lets give this another try.

Texan brave an bold
Like Quixote of old
tilts at windmills alone

Dares challenge corporate greed
like Crockett at the Alamo
Stand for what you believe

Yellow Rose of Texas 
talk about Emanuline
sounds best on cheap A9

faded love fiddle cries
an ode to Gibson
as customer base dies

Populace sees the need
Say No to corporate greed
They are afraid

Windmills are stronger
They last much much longer
Than mortal flesh and bone

But Texan an Pancho
Mavericks both
tilt onward an haiku quoth

This is kinda fun! Couple beers an write away!

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## delsbrother

Hey Mav yer so white!
_By Jingo it's dynamite_
Stereotypes bite

----------


## mandodon

Laugh at the Pac Rim
As did Ford and Chevy fans
Who won the lion's share?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

"Cornfed Ted?" (He quipped.)
Jethro Burns is my hero.
_Jethro_ was "corny."

But, Dale means Football.
Not this year, though. Not 'Huskers.
West Coast Offense! Hmphh...

----------


## fatt-dad

Far Eastman Dolins
Make really good chick magnets
Ask Big Joe Gibb's Son.

(is this just too stupid or what?)

----------


## fatt-dad

Easy Ed must like
The latest haiku from Dale
It follows the rules!

----------


## flairbzzt

What name microwave
Heats up dinner for tonight?
Drive Honda to work?

Foreign mandolin
Is it so much different
than your VCR?

----------


## mandodon

(sanitized, mand-specific version)

Gibson low-end line
Boy, they sure do look real bad
I wish they looked good

----------


## fatt-dad

let's not politic
there's just too much already
play the mandolin!

----------


## Django Fret

Autumn almost here.
Summer mandolin playing
now a memory.

----------


## fatt-dad

On a rainy day
Bumpershoot your mandolin
You can play later

----------


## OdnamNool

Went all summer long
Without a damn bathing suit
Thanks a lot, Django!

----------


## OdnamNool

You. You. Only you.
Only...YOU know WHO you are
Just you... Lonely you.

----------


## OdnamNool

Now, here's one that's been hangin' around in my pocket for quite some time...

Mint green salty breeze
Jumpin', Jagged, Jugglin', Jack
Sweet dream memories

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

One more...

Dillon and sidekick
Chester police this board
don't molester

Quantrill at Lawrence
delete keys a blazin
no heck you be raisin 

like Kansas field of wheat
board folks play nicely serene
syrupy sweet

what not another round
Pac rim better than Nugget
outta town - sundown

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## reindoggy

Central Wisconsin:
Barn burning mandos screaming,
"Polka anarchy!" 

Holstein cows two step
Swinging udders, stomping hooves.
No milk, only butter.

Choose the cheese wisely.
Play cheese mando frequently!
Never sniff at cheese.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

Reindoggy TOO COOL!

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## fatt-dad

Stiff competition
Reindoggy v. EasyEd
Haiku battles on. . . .

----------


## reindoggy

Why an ovation?
For mando meditation?
I blush and bow down.

For callused fingers,
I have the deepest regard.
Mando rules guitard!

Be the cheese! Don't fail
to seek eternal Karma
down on da farma.

Peace and thanks all!
Reindoggy

----------


## flairbzzt

Newcomer to board?
Thirty eight years on eight string
Make it cry or sing

From here or far east
Play them with passion and heart
Make songwriters proud

----------


## flairbzzt

Enjoying the board
Thought everyone was welcome
No judgements from old

Not just for seniors
Shared experience for all 
Intent becomes skewed

So much good to share
Feels like new friends all around
No place for high Kings

Play those eight strings loud
To each his own likes and style
Benefactors all

----------


## fatt-dad

Acoustic boutique?
Cyberland of mandolins?
Making the tough choice.

----------


## flairbzzt

Patriotism
Questioned like never before
This is not the place

Tell you about me
Bleed red, white, and blue when cut
Board about music

Music transcends all
I will bury hatchet now
Can you take high road?

----------


## flairbzzt

Serve each other then.
'tis the mark of common men.
Lessons of Orwell


Instruments not same
The sound eclipses the name
Comfort of one's ear

Let the music sing
A greater peace mandos bring
Than passions of tongue...

----------


## flairbzzt

Listen to my songs
Do not profess to know me
Truth in my music

----------


## reindoggy

Play a major chord.
C's now! Strum in unison!
Plink mando; drink beers!

----------


## OdnamNool

Raining fatts and dogs
Cheese stands alone, Rulers reign
Don't rein fierce mustang!

(Don't ask me where that came from...)

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

A shorty.

Gibson price increase
f style lawyers involved
will it never cease?

jeez I even stuck to 5-7-5.

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## fatt-dad

I like to eat carp
With bass and mustard sauce
Messy mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

fatt-dad is concerned
Mandolin haiku is hard
Without loosing words.

----------


## mandopete

#####
#######
#####

mP

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> #####
> #######
> #####
> 
> mP


We have a winner. You will be the first recipient of the prized $5.00 set of free strings, Cafe stickers and best of all... Cafe kitchen magnet. 

Oh, that's OK, no need to send me that picture of you naked with your mando as thanks.

 



No, please, really, don't send me that picture. But do send me your address. The strings arrived today.

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------


## fatt-dad

(could it be this easy?)

The free string Haiku
Self-addressed and postage paid
What an awsome deal!

----------


## fatt-dad

(Haiku Mantra)

I am sometimes right
Mostly I get it all wrong
Practice mandolin!

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string Haiku - v. 2)

It will sound like ####
If you play the #'s for flats
Read the music right!

----------


## mandopete

> Oh, that's OK, no need to send me that picture of you naked with your mando as thanks.


Don't you think that would make a nice postcard?



Thanks Scott!

----------


## joshro78

oh come on,
my haiku is better than that! You said the best not the first!

my mando fell out
when fat ####### took a ####
now it sounds muddy

----------


## rnjl

Loathed Yanks prevail
need mando consolation
Sam loud, forget curse

----------


## reindoggy

Brandy and no sleep 
Makes my mando play sloppy
def: mandoholic.

----------


## mandoanon

I want some free strings.
Since I am a destitute,
Poor, Homeless, #######

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - v.3)

A haiku respite?
We are playing mandolin.
Wearing out our strings.

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - v. 4)

Where do we post it - 
Free mandolin string haiku?
I am now confused.

----------


## rnjl

BoSox valiant 
"Who's Your Daddy?" Yank fans taunt
My Daddy? Big Mon !

----------


## mandopete

I hate the Yankees!
I really hate the Yankees!
No mando content.

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - v. 5)

Mandolin in case
Something happens on the road
Like Monroe's Breakdown

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - v. 6)

Mandolin for sale.
Someone else may own it though.
Sell it on eBay!

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - v. 7)

Needing to awake.
When instead, I am asleep.
I want some free strings.

----------


## mandopete

Dude - give it a rest!

----------


## rnjl

anxious innards
seek soothing tremolo tune
Sox play Yanks tonight

----------


## PhilGE

If you just play notes
You will never hear the song
That lies within you

It is quite helpful
when playing the mandolin
to have fun and play!

How can one learn much
when the mind is closed
to what others play?

----------


## rnjl

that high lonesome sound
sobbing of Red Sox nation 
blue night in Fenway

----------


## flairbzzt

posted strings for free
Scott saw names he never sees
all want piece of pie

cafe sponsors see
members play in harmony
act to spread the word

----------


## fatt-dad

Fatt-dad tries real hard
Seems to be eleventh man
Maybe one day soon.

----------


## rnjl

"Big Ball in Boston"
ends in jubilation
just to stay unswept


reclaimed honor
"Boston Boy" clearly Ortiz
I was there, five hours!

----------


## mandopete

You gotta believe!
Sick of the "who's your daddy?"
Beat the Damned Yankees!!

----------


## rnjl

Molly and Tenbrooks
struggled less intensely
Molly dead, Sox not

----------


## JimRichter

Indiana woods
Place my family calls home
BeanBlossom close by

Falling reddish leaves 
Old Indiana maple
Good mandolin back?

Turkeys in the front
Deer visiting in the back
Cold Frosty Morning

Early morning thoughts
thinking of winter's approach
Split some more firewood

Early morning mist
Thoughts of Jerusalem Ridge
Can undertand Mon

Grew up here, returned
Best place to raise the children
And pick a few tunes

Looking out the back door
F5 sings Lonesome Indian
Lonesome in Indiana

----------


## mandopete

On to game seven,
Ain't over 'til it's over!
No mando content.

GO BOSOX!!

----------


## fatt-dad

Bosox Baseball lives.
Mandolin playing suffers.
Free string haiku dies.

----------


## rnjl

elation and joy
like "Rawhide" at "eleven"
Red Sox heroic

----------


## reindoggy

Not a baseball fan,
but Yanks weeping breaks my heart.
Play a happy tune! 

Next: mando porn.
Why not break some brand new ground?
"Debbie Does Triplets"

----------


## rnjl

ill wind, dark doings
mando perfidy afoot
Cafe rumors fly



Red Sox still romp on 
Yet slight guilt in stomping Cards
honorable team

----------


## fatt-dad

I've never met him
Ted the new moderator
I'm wishing him well.

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - final version)

I'm getting free strings!
No, haiku did not help me.
Just a subscription.

----------


## davestem

"Let them eat new strings"
quoth Scott, who then proceeds to
photoshop the world.

----------


## rnjl

Fenway Elation ! 
uncursed under red moon
Sox hearts like Big Mon

----------


## reindoggy

My sweet, romantic
serenading mandolin...
Wife yells, "Knock it off!"

Midnight again and
I head down to the basement 
with my mando love.

In the damp, cold, dark,
underneath the staircase, I
caress my mando.

She can't understand
that I just bought it today,
and my fingers LUST!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Don't like ebay frauds?
Use the Cafe classifieds
Pit bull owner lurks

----------


## brandon

reindoggy, that one kinda gave me the creeps.

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku - epilog)

Devil in details
Subscribed pre November 1st
No free strings for me.

----------


## mad dawg

I'm in a blue state
Awash in a sea of red
Mandolin, free me

----------


## reindoggy

Fatt-dad tries harder
than anyone else to glean
strings. Tenacious Dude!

May the mando gods
smile down upon him and dry
his corrosive tears!

----------


## fatt-dad

(free string haiku, epilog, epilog)

The path to free strings.
Haiku and a magizine - nah.
Random odds - maybe.

----------


## OdnamNool

Random Od blasts in
With fury of stringless dadd
Heroic effort

Od-I'll-give-you-my-strings-namNool

----------


## fatt-dad

Flatiron 1N
Versus a Smart mandolin
Wow, what a dif'rence!

----------


## OdnamNool

So hey there, F.D...
P.M. me with your address
Strings flyin' yer way

Od-what-in-tarnations-izza-Flatiron-1N-just-wondering-namNool

----------


## OdnamNool

And no, no, and no...
Not the patriotic ones
Those are in a vault

Od-gee-it-bums-me-out-not-havin'-the-ole'-twist-'n-shouters-around-namNool

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanks for kind offers,
Whilst I try to win outright,
Haiku sooths my loss.

fatt this-years-string-change-done-anyhow dad

----------


## fatt-dad

Emerged from the case
After a summer slumber
Opens up anew.

fatt I'm-not-sure-if-I've-opened-up-yet dad

----------


## Django Fret

Dry winter air looms!
Prepare Humidifiers 
and Hygrometers.

----------


## fatt-dad

Haiku fore Christmas
Not a creature was stirring
Mandolin in case

----------


## OdnamNool

Unearthly unearthed
Rare treasure now collects dust
Keepsake in my heart

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanksgiving haiku
Turkey at my in-law's house
Mandolin in case.

----------


## mad dawg

Guests are bringing sides
Turkey in the BBQ
A peaceful kitchen

----------


## mad dawg

Bro' has new guitar
And me, a new mandolin
We are giving thanks

----------


## fatt-dad

Playing "Simple Gifts"
Overeating and football
I will run it off.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

A.D.D. nephews
Create Thanksgiving chaos.
Grab mando and hide...

----------


## mandoanon

Boss buys some turkey
I am working Thanksgiving
Help to feed my MAS

----------


## OdnamNool

John Lennon tonight
Thinking of you and wishing
Love throughout the world

----------


## mad dawg

Down Santa Cruz way
Barefoot Daoist family
Plays and sings Bluegrass

----------


## fatt-dad

Now in Panama
Trying to speak the language
Mandolin in case

----------


## mad dawg

¡Hola amigo!
¿Dónde está una sesión?
Me llamo Papa'-Gordo

----------


## fatt-dad

Hello friend also!
Fat Papa can find no gigs
Here in Panama

----------


## fatt-dad

Senorita walks on by
Papa Gordo°s Lullaby
Eight strings and no flats

----------


## mandodude

> Now in Panama
> Trying to speak the language
> Mandolin in case


_Mandolin in case??_
What I'd really like to know
is: "In case of _what??_"

----------


## Django Fret

> _Mandolin in case??_
> What I'd really like to know
> is: "In case of _what??_"


Your posts have been missed...
Good to have you back on board.
Any new band names?

----------


## Kirby161

pentatonic scales;
damnable things I think them
how does dawg do it?

On maple weber
a fresh knick appears by the bridge;
comes without reason

----------


## Bunnylady

Been gone way too long!
Mandolin takes a back seat
To other issues.

Now, at holidays,
Christmas pickin' urge too strong - 
Mando wants to play!!

Drat! and drat! again!
I've lost all my callouses!
Boy, my fingers hurt!

Still, mando feels good
Glad to be back in my hands
Abandoned no more!

(I admit I missed
All you crazy mandoheads
And haiku-lovers)

----------


## mad dawg

Bunnylady's back
Hopping down the Haiku trail
With sore fingertips

----------


## fatt-dad

(Panama Haiku - finé)

Leaving Panama.
"Is that a banjo", he asks?
DOES IT LOOK LIKE ONE!

----------


## fatt-dad

Christmas giveaway.
Random odds and fatt-dad's out.
The Haiku lament.

----------


## reindoggy

Holiday greetings!
It is near a whole new year;
dare I change my strings?

I hesitate to 
crack open a new pack when
no string has broken.

An eerie voice creaks,
"Ebenezer, don't be cheap!"
Marley has spoken.

----------


## Joe F

Arctic high blows in,
Wind chill twenty five below,
Guess I'll pick indoors.

----------


## Django Fret

Love the holidays.
Time for family, food, and
mandolin playing.

----------


## fatt-dad

Happy New Year Ya'll
Looking for inspiration?
Mandolin cafe.

----------


## Django Fret

Haiku thread must live!
Far too many great postings
to let fade away...

----------


## mad dawg

Dormant for a while,
Django Fret wakes up this thread.
Fatt Dad, where are you?

----------


## fatt-dad

Ash Wednesday is here
What should I give up for Lent?
Buying mandolins.

----------


## fatt-dad

Tuning with a fork?
Try using Intellitouch.
Banjo still sounds off.

----------


## mandopete

Income tax season...
Are you getting a refund?
Spend it all on MAS!

----------


## Hondo

Papa Gordo,

Try intellibash!
A sledgehammer could only
improve the banjo...

----------


## fatt-dad

(the Haiku meter)
(three separate lines of text)
(five, seven, and five)

Intellibash Rewrite. . . . . 

The Intellibash.
Sledgehammer tuning method.
Works well with banjos.

(don't hate me Hondo, you really did make me laugh out loud)

f-d

----------


## Hondo

papa gordo is
such a traditionalist
5-7-5 - bah!

----------


## fatt-dad

fatt-dad writes haiku
reflecting on tradation
Hondo writes "New-ku"

----------


## Hondo

But what is the sound
of Papa Gordo clapping?
Only Basho knows.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

playing a concert
broke two strings on accident
darn darn darn darn darn

baron

----------


## mad dawg

> Ash Wednesday is here
> What should I give up for Lent?
> Buying mandolins.


Ash Wednesday is here
What should you give up for Lent?
Buying _banjo_lins!

----------


## fatt-dad

Practice mandolin
Requires an open mind.
Fatt-dad is troubled.

The talk of Basho
Is not relavant to me.
Hondo, please explain.

----------


## Hondo

Fatt-dadd:

Hondo's going Zen:
To play better, empty mind.
(Mine started that way)

You're writing haiku,
therefore Basho's relevant.
Darn, I dropped my pick.

----------


## fatt-dad

Great Haiku poet
Matsuo Munefusa
Knew no mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

Driving to a pick.
Winding roads through countryside.
Old-time fiddle tunes.

----------


## Hondo

all alone out here
I pick until dawn, making
the coyotes howl

(everyone's a critic...)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Empty Utah brag:
"Good as Loar from *MY* hands,
Gibson sucks." Right... &lt;Yawn&gt;

----------


## mad dawg

Ted, I am confused:
Mysterious Utah boast;
Did I miss a thread?

----------


## fatt-dad

The Madd-Dawg slumbers.
Equipment posts a-flaming.
I want a Gibson!

----------


## mad dawg

Oh, _that_ wild old thread.
But what was in Utah's hands?
(Inquiring minds...)

----------


## fatt-dad

My practice partner.
Mindless television shows.
Like, The Apprentice.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

despite much practice
no mastery of hard lick
oh well fake it then

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

club has heat so high
too much sweat is on the pick
just got hit by fruit

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

I start on b chord
everyone else plays b flat
what key are we in

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Salt Lake luthier
No time to build mandolins
Too much Cafe chat

My millimeter
Beats up your millimeter
Caliper macho

Me, me, me, me, me
Me, me, me, me, me, me, me
Me, me, me, me, me

----------


## Scott Tichenor

By the way, in case you've never seen this, here's the best of the Cafe mandolin haiku. Haven't added to it in awhile.

----------


## mandopete

No Haiku's added?
We must be losing our touch!
New Priority?

----------


## fatt-dad

'Cafe Site Owner
Speaks of Haiku Legacy.
Click - and it's Right Here!

----------


## ira

mandopete relax
just a temporary lull
haiku will live on

----------


## ira

playing blues so sweet
on this little two-point axe
she cries out with soul

how am i doin pete?

----------


## mad dawg

Last visit of day
Shutting down my PC now
Where's my mandolin?

----------


## ira

mandoin in case
calls out to me for playing
too bad, time for sleep

----------


## fatt-dad

How do you practice?
Fiddle tunes and five-notes scales?
It's quite a journey!

----------


## fatt-dad

My mid-life crisis.
Should I build a mandolin?
Alone I wonder. . .

----------


## reindoggy

Mandolin flu bug.
Three days on the couch pickin'.
Is this a bad thing?

----------


## fatt-dad

A-style, pancake, "F"
Don't forget the taterbug.
Must have one of each!

----------


## Joe F

Web filter at work
Now thinks message board is "Chat".
No more Cafe fix. #

----------


## Chris Cantergiani

Star Trek, 24
Alias & Bill Monroe.
Practice & Tivo.

Chris

----------


## Hondo

All alone in the 
forest. If a mando sighs
will anyone hear?

----------


## fatt-dad

(Hondo Rewrite)

Alone in the forest
Is a sighing mandolin.
Will anyone hear?

----------


## fatt-dad

Reading through this thread
Unravels a history.
Hot café topics.

Flames, ire or free strings.
Sometimes a good recipe
Rhyming all our thoughts

----------


## OdnamNool

Wildly ridin'

Californ-ya... Poppy Fields!

Giddy yup. #YEEEE HAWWWWWW!

(My friend has sent me pictures of hillsides _covered_ with golden poppys...) #Flames to flowers... #I'm gunna go check it out, on a horse, of course...) #CALIFORNIA! #HERE I COME! #Datblastid yippie dippy dooo! #Love it, Love it, Lovin' it... #Oh...mando content...yeah... you can be sure I'll be takin' my mando... Gotta calm my horse...YEEHAW!

----------


## mad dawg

Mendocino coast
Rainy holiday weekend
Mandolin weather

----------


## Hondo

Yippee! Free cd!
Maybe my luck is turning.
Will fatt-dadd rewrite?

----------


## fatt-dad

Alone I ponder.
Fate has taken all my luck.
For I'm Mister Blue

----------


## fatt-dad

Old time and bluegrass.
Jazz, reels, Celtic and Klezmer.
Mando tunes for all!

----------


## OdnamNool

No need for screed, screams
Simple person who misses
M'dude 'n D J

 #  #

----------


## fatt-dad

That old vintage sound.
Wires and wood of today.
It may never happen.

----------


## fatt-dad

Haiku languishes
Plenty talk of mandolins.
Where's my free pizza?

----------


## mad dawg

Bright green MK F
Professor PT suggests
St. Pat's mandolin?

----------


## ryru14

Getting Underway,
Mando arrived oneday late,
Now nothing to play.

With nothing to play,
I sit and mope, very sad.
Login to Cafe

I read of new toys.
I oggle the sweet pictures,
Discover new joys.

Pulling in port soon.
My new Mandolin awaits.
Will post review soon.

----------


## fatt-dad

The greatest picker
From yesteryear or today?
Heck, it could be me!

----------


## rnjl

mandolin neglect 
strings turn black, fretboard dry, rough
lonesome Flatiron

----------


## fatt-dad

Dejected and blue.
Great mandolins do not help.
I still need practice!

----------


## davestem

Diving deep into
Beaumont Rag--very tough to keep
all those down-up's straight!

----------


## fatt-dad

Are banjos needed
to play "the bluegrass music"?
Ask ol' Bill Monroe.

----------


## OdnamNool

Miles of smiles
Sunshine shinin' your way, friend...
Thanks for sayin', "Hi!"

(to mandodude...)

----------


## fatt-dad

Rattlesnake rattle
Redneck mandolin virzi
Might-could help the sound

----------


## fatt-dad

April's fools are gone
Monroe movie cracks a laugh.
Check out Ebay bid.

----------


## mikeomando

Fatt-dadd is rolling
When will he ever practice?
First eat some ice cream...

----------


## mad dawg

New eBay auction:
Play your mandolin naked;
No more buckle dings

----------


## fatt-dad

TommyK's haiku
Hai Karate poetry
It's something like that. . . .

----------


## Eric F.

My new Flatiron 
play it as evening falls
feels like an old friend

----------


## JEStanek

Ouch! My E-string popped.
Wind the wire around the post
I'm back in business!

----------


## fatt-dad

New-mandolin fund
Gone with IRS payment
And my broke-down car. . . .

----------


## mad dawg

Bye mandolin fund,
Farewell to tax refunds too;
Damn property tax

----------


## fatt-dad

troubles go away
work on your mandolin kit
only one c-note.

----------


## fatt-dad

Changing all my strings.
Callouses with little holes.
Band-aids on the couch.

----------


## mad dawg

(Papá gordo) Va a Panamá
Buscanda a amigos
A juego con él

(Excuse por favor mi Español pobre # )

----------


## fatt-dad

packing all my stuff.
Where to put the mandolin.
Overhead will fit. . . .

----------


## billkilpatrick

stephen foster tunes
american in paris
mandomondolin

----------


## knockwood

continents collide:
rosewood, spruce and ebony
share one new language

----------


## OdnamNool

Heart stood steeeeeel, yes his
Butterflies with catching eyes
Yeah, he looked so fine.
--------------------------------------
nyuk, nyuk

----------


## billkilpatrick

working out old songs
while waiting for the shower
red welts ribs and thigh

----------


## OdnamNool

Working out songs made Bill sour.
He just didn't have theory power!
"Now are those I's or V's"?
*YIKES!* It gave him the _hives!_
So he hopped in to take a cold shower!

----------


## billkilpatrick

in the I-V-league
roman 'round with odnamnool!
sixes and sevens

----------


## billkilpatrick

fourty-years ago
mandolin in a pawn shop
- i didn't get it

----------


## mad dawg

Thirty years ago
Mandocaster in storefront
- I didn't get it

----------


## Joe F

Last month in the shop,
Outstanding Lebeda A.
Sigh. Had no spare cash.

----------


## Ken Sager

Collings A for sale
Check the classified ad here
Make me an offer

----------


## fatt-dad

Panamanian.
Plays an old mandolina.
Not much bluegrass there.

----------


## OdnamNool

Thinking...wondering...
Should have, could have, just maybe...
If only. #One day...

Oh! #And thanks for your kind words, Buh, buh, buh...

----------


## billkilpatrick

edith piaf must have been a robot haiku:

shouldn't have said that
would have done it different
- photoless wallet

----------


## mad dawg

Different choices then
May have changed my present life
But I like my life

----------


## mad dawg

I like my life now
Except perhaps my budget
Need more mandolins

----------


## fatt-dad

I sometimes wonder
Hidden meaning of haiku
mandolin robots?

----------


## billkilpatrick

plucky little chordophone haiku:

hard to imagine
living life to the fullest 
with no strings attached

----------


## fatt-dad

-
 # # # # + +
 # # # # + +
 # # # # + +
 # # # # + +
 # # # # #"
 # # # # #" # mando courier
 # # # # #" # 
 # # # # #" # traveling to points afar
 # # # # #"
 # # # # #" # the high lonesome sound
 # # # # #"
 # # # # &#124; &#124;
 # # # #&#124; # &#124;
 # # # &#124; # # &#124;
 # # #&#124; # # # &#124;
 # # &#124; # # # # &#124;
 # #&#124; # # () # #&#124;
 # &#124; # # # # # # &#124;
 # &#124; # # # # # # &#124;
 # #&#124; # # # # # &#124;
 # # &#124; # # # # &#124;
 # # #&#92;__/

----------


## billkilpatrick

too many haiku
makes beaucoup loco low-ku
- and so, off to bed

----------


## bratsche

For haiku addicts:
Make them one line at a time
(No, it's not my site!)

----------


## OdnamNool

Electronic vibes
Absorbing hand oscillates
Buh...buh...bonafide.

----------


## fatt-dad

Action high or low?
Crisp and clean or whomp on it.
Which do you prefer?

----------


## picksnbits

Little more action.
Or, maybe a little less.
Just keep 'em ringing.

----------


## Ken Sager

Do not liken it
To a nose -- needing to pick --
Pick hard in full view

----------


## Django Fret

Eight string obsession.
How does this small instrument
Pervade our life so?

----------


## billkilpatrick

seven acres of rampant, springtime growth to maintain with noooooooo.... mule haiku:

grasshopper and ant
all i want to do is play
fatt-dad's chair mirage

----------


## fatt-dad

This day I'm fifty.
I play like I'm only 10.
Keeps me feeling young.

----------


## billkilpatrick

tante auguri 
felice melodie
mandolinista

----------


## OdnamNool

(translation... Of course, I'm just wingin' it here...)

Alittle older
Play some happy melodies
Mandolin player

But hey... shouldn't it be "mandolinisTO??? #Uh... fatt-dad! #Is there somethin' you're not tellin' us, here?

At any rate... #Happy Birthday! #

----------


## bratsche

Fifty's nifty, fatt
I should know, I've got you beat
just by seven months!

bratsche

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandolinisto
Not a mandolinista
Old men think fast, no?

----------


## billkilpatrick

na ...

----------


## Joe F

Fifty two next month,
Playing mando half my life.
Still not very good.

----------


## Bill James

Ha, not very good?
Need to play with me again.
Joe sound like Thile.

----------


## fatt-dad

Learn new things each day
Italian words perhaps.
O's, A's, and I's, whew!

----------


## Joe F

Me in Nickel Creek??
Need to find my hip waders,
'cause it's getting deep!

----------


## bratsche

Mandolinist*a*.
Mandolinist*o* is good
in Esperanto.

(courtesy of Google search)

bratsche

----------


## billkilpatrick

head hurts, fingers cramped
much to learn, so little time
Over-the-Hill U.

----------


## billkilpatrick

sniffing my crafter's
carbon composite sound hole
- gibson sweet it ain't

----------


## mandolooter

A tribute to a fine man who joined the Angel band.

Surfdog, howz'it bro?
Pick me another one, friend
and smile down on me!

----------


## fatt-dad

--------------------------------
--------------------------------
--------------[oo]--------------
--------------[oo]--------------
--------------[oo]--------------
--------------[oo]--------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------MANDO-ASCII TEXT
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------MANDOLIN WITH ONES AND OHS
---------------&#124;&#124;---------------
--------------&#124;--&#124;--------------
-------------&#124;----&#124;-------------
------------&#124;------&#124;------------LIMITED GRAPHICS
-----------&#124;--------&#124;-----------
----------&#124;----------&#124;----------
---------&#124;------------&#124;---------
--------&#124;--------------&#124;--------
-------&#124;----------------&#124;-------
-------&#124;----------------&#124;-------
-------&#124;----------------&#124;-------
--------&#124;--------------&#124;--------
---------&#124;------------&#124;---------
----------&#124;----------&#124;----------
-----------&#124;--------&#124;-----------
-------------&#124;&#124;&#124;&#124;&#124;&#124;-------------
--------------------------------
--------------------------------

----------


## billkilpatrick

cool, calm demeanor
gazing at the computer
- just riddled with MAS

----------


## OdnamNool

Grande anima
Mucho sol brillare su
Cuore d'oro

(Hope I didn't say anything obscene, there...)

----------


## billkilpatrick

no-no ... perfectly clear. i'll have mine with mayo, however and take a shake.

(sto' scherzando signora - complimenti ... )

----------


## billkilpatrick

repaired mandolin
from elderly instruments
like a spring chicken

----------


## fatt-dad

If ants play guitar.
Can spiders play mandolin?
One leg for each string.

----------


## croonerexpress

Do you play by ear?

No, 

I play by hand.

----------


## billkilpatrick

do you know the rules
of composing a haiku?
we're counting on you

----------


## picksnbits

mando needs playin
and my horses need ridin.
I sit in grey cube.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mortise and tendon
Do you like the dove-tail joint?
Plenty of options.

----------


## mandolooter

Spring Strawberry Fest
Cali mountains echo sounds
of sweet sweet music!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Heed what you consume.
Milk soured? Heat can spoil!
Inspect who caters...

----------


## billkilpatrick

murmuring low notes
and the sense its tuning makes
- first thoughts when waking

----------


## fatt-dad

Free Rigel haiku
Can someone tell me the rules?
I may get lucky!

----------


## mad dawg

Wide radiused neck
Double cutaway beauty
Someday you'll be mine

----------


## Joe F

Jamming twice a month,
with no practice time between,
makes my fingers hurt!

----------


## Django Fret

Rigel giveaway!
Far too many will enter,
but only one wins.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Rigel Fantasy.
Harsh reality mere weeks...
Dreams are good for you!

----------


## stevem

Yon stately Rigel,
Beaming rays of hopeful glee.
Forsake Them, not me!

----------


## JEStanek

Black cat in my case
unusual buzz on string
tis' a long whisker

----------


## OdnamNool

Rainbow Connection
Remembering first song learned
By Kermit the Frawg

(welp... somebody had to revive the thread, eh?)

----------


## fatt-dad

I wrote a haiku.
Now where's my scrap of paper.
Washed upon the beach.

(thanks O)

----------


## Django Fret

Rising to the bait.
Is next mando a keeper
or catch and release?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Marriage on the rocks?...
Not with new M.A.S. ploy
Called "Catch and Release!"

----------


## Django Fret

Catching is not hard.
The difficulty lies in
releasing good ones.

----------


## OdnamNool

EEEEEEIIIIIII! I'm breaking all the Haiku rules, just to barge in here and say, "hello."

----------


## fatt-dad

Let's break haiku rules;
Barging in to say hello;
Isn't life too short?


Fatt-dad awakens;
Busy with the catch and release;
Quickens my tempo.

----------


## fatt-dad

Creating logo;
Is advanced degree needed;
Or just some good looks?

----------


## JEStanek

Hot Wednesday, Sweat Drips.
My fingerboard is sloppy.
Dreaded tarnished strings.

Konichi-wa

----------


## fiddler

brand new strings tonight
hook and turn,turn,turn many times
until the new notes shine

----------


## mad dawg

Check out frets.com
Different take on changing strings
Hook, _loop_, and turn less

----------


## otterly2k

how many haiku-
writing mandolin players
to change a light bulb?

(must answer in haiku)

----------


## fatt-dad

I am frustrated.
My mandolins won't play fast.
I guess I think slow. . . .

----------


## fatt-dad

The haiku riddle.
Must follow all haiku rules.
Answer, "575"

----------


## otterly2k

one to write haiku
one to count syllables and
one to change the bulb

----------


## OdnamNool

Ur, semi-colons?
What's up with that, there, f.d.?
Curious wonder

----------


## JEStanek

Friday- Philly, heat.
I will not change the light yet.
It makes too much heat.

----------


## mandopete

To change out the bulb,
One must consult Bill Monroe.
_No part of nuthin!_

----------


## fatt-dad

Playing in the dark.
No one sees my fingers fly.
Hot summer evening.

----------


## reindoggy

playing in the dark
you can't see me to throw the
rotting tomato

----------


## otterly2k

"Gibson bulbs are best!"
"Not so!" say critics, and yet
Gibson clones abound.

----------


## OdnamNool

Playing in the dark?
As if, "blindly in the night?"
Where is mandodude?

----------


## fatt-dad

Eureka, a light!
Alas, but I keep looking.
Can't find the right chords.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Music theory geeks
Have acute sense of humor.
Cerebral bunch, we...

----------


## billkilpatrick

paypal emptied out
anti-mas mantra break down
immaturity

----------


## fatt-dad

The pedal pusher.
Single speed without a break.
Mandolin in case.

----------


## mandopete

Where is Mandodude?
I used to be in a band...
...Don't get me started!

----------


## Joe F

Weekend old-time jam,
finally can play "June Apple!"
(or is it "Appal?")

----------


## billkilpatrick

wide awake, can't sleep
a mandolin lullaby
will rouse everyone

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Random Bad Band Name
is no match for the real thing
String Cheese Incident

----------


## Kirby161

Sam Bush autograph
tells me to "pick on", and yet
gibson e-string breaks

----------


## fatt-dad

Shipping mandolin.
Man, it's really hot outside.
Pieces in a box.

----------


## davestem

IV kit beckons,
"Build me!" Johnson A whimpers
with Ebay nightmares

----------


## davestem

Mandos prepare for
a lonely spell; welcome home,
my D-28!

----------


## davestem

New frets, neck set, bridge!
New pins, bone saddle, pickup...
How's it gonna sound?

----------


## fatt-dad

In each rythemic line.
Convey an elegant thought.
Mandolin haiku.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Falling raindrops sound
Like mandolins' softly-played
Liquid lullabies.

----------


## Joe F

At our weekly jams,
I had most strings, 'til last night.
(Autoharp showed up!)

----------


## Joe F

Saw Bill James last night,
New TP on his Brentrup,
What a work of art!

----------


## billkilpatrick

money to music
waiting for it to happen
bowl back in the post

----------


## David Horovitz

Business policies?
Love my Gibson A-5L
Don't miss scroll at all

----------


## fiddler

Scroll on my fiddle
Scroll on my old F5 too
Rigel Q: sleek curves

----------


## JEStanek

Humidity change
Leads to variable pitch
Tuning is a $#tch!

----------


## mad dawg

After a slumber
Thread awakens with gusto
Like FOTW

----------


## B. T. Walker

Vacation's over.
Day-long mando practice through
Until next summer. #

----------


## B. T. Walker

Haiku forever
Inspires creative spirits
Sharing inner light.

----------


## Brian Baker

Gibson fight rages,  
Nothing much gets accomplished,  
I'd rather go pick.  

-Brian B.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Do you know what is
Capitalism's problem?
Capitalist greed.

What's good for Gibson
Is good for America?
Mandolins can help.

Speak with your wallet,
Write letters and send e-mail.
Mandolins Unite!

----------


## fatt-dad

It's all together.
fatt-dad's mandolin haiku
Isn't that too vein?

----------


## mad dawg

It is now all clear
Fatt Dad's role for this forum
Haiku proving ground

----------


## billkilpatrick

nameless old german
bought for nothing on ebay
patiently teaching

----------


## Joe F

No jams this weekend:
Everyone's at festival.
(Me? I have to paint.)

----------


## Chip Booth

dry dusty desert
outdoor show at county fair
F5 needs cleaning

----------


## davestem

Up late in the night
obsessing over details
cutting the first tracks

Microphone angles,
ground loops, right hand mechanics;
getting in too deep...

----------


## fatt-dad

Running, scotch and beer.
My obsessions of the past.
Now it's mandolins!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Cool morning breezes
Carry mandolin music
Waking up the day.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Seven hundred plus:
Mad Dawg, thank you for starting
Mandolin haiku.

----------


## mad dawg

Mandolin Haiku
A long MC tradition
This, a reborn thread

----------


## JEStanek

Hot, long double shift
OT spent for IV kit
To dream, to build... ahhh!

Jamie
From May 2003 through today! Nice topic Mad Dawg.

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm writing a book
"How to Sell a Mandolin"
Need some more practice. . . .

----------


## PatrickH

Opening the latches...
The smell of spruce...
The small neck..the bell sound...
A reel...A jig...O'Carolin's Concerto...
I'm well again

----------


## B. T. Walker

I took my beater
And a stand to work today.
Those poor eighth graders.

"Give me Liberty,
Or give me Death," Henry said.
Play "Yankee Doodle".

In 1814
Battle of Fort McHenry
"Oh, say, can you see...?"

General Jackson
"The Battle of New Orleans"
Johnny Horton rocks!

Do you remember
Sweet Betsy fom Pike, mountains,
Husband Ike, dog, hog?

Texas, Mexico
Remember the Alamo
and the Yellow Rose.

Abraham Lincoln
And the Gettysburg Address
"Ashoken Farewell"

----------


## mandolooter

another bad day
got my mando out to play
looks like I'll be fine...

----------


## reindoggy

Multimedia
presentations are highly
educational

Bravo, Brian T.

----------


## mad dawg

MS Powerpoint
Death knell for public speaking
_Hamlet_ Powerpoint?

----------


## mandopete

Check the Haiku thread,
you never know what you'll find.
Good one by Mad Dawg!

----------


## mlbex

Mandolin, guitar?
Old true friend or bright new flame?
Which one will it be?

----------


## B. T. Walker

August twentieth
A darling daughter's birthday
Happy seventh, girl

The song I will play
Is "Happy Birthday To You"
On the mandolin

----------


## DryBones

replacing the nut
right off left on I obsess
someday I will play




sorry, couldn't resist...no more nut talk from me.

----------


## fatt-dad

Raisen-like fingers.
Spent the whole day at the pool.
Calloses don't work.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Hands feel like fatt-dad's
Soaked all day in pool water
Some calousses peel.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mando on the wall?
H-E-double-hockey-stick.
There are more than one.

----------


## B. T. Walker

It's O-dark thirty
Doing a load of laundry
Playing mandolin

----------


## Joe F

Selling off old stuff.
Funds for new mando? Not yet.
Daughter needs a car!

----------


## JEStanek

Philly Folk Fest Fun
David Grisman, Here I come
Mando, Co-Mando

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

I love the weekend
Saturday morning practice
With the mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

Hot summer over?
Rain falling on my front porch.
Where do I play now?

----------


## fatt-dad

Clink tizzle tizzle.
Old-time hill-billy music.
With a mandolin.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandolin co-op.
Small builders from points afar.
Will it ever be?

----------


## Joe F

Two jams this weekend
Tons of old-time fiddle tunes.
Fingertips are sore.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mando on order.
Top wood, color stain, inlay. . . .
How do I decide?

----------


## good_ol_al_61

I did not know how to haiku until today.

Haiku is one of the most important form of traditional japanese poetry. Haiku is, today, a 17-syllable verse form consisting of three metrical units of 5, 7, and 5 syllables.

So here goes....

Arches Mandolin
The Finest In All The Land
Need To Play Mine Soon

Sad But Back Ordered
M-A-S Has Taken Hold
Need Relief Real Soon

----------


## picksnbits

How is it pronounced?
Is it M-A-S or mass?
Could mess up Haiku.

----------


## Hondo

El Papa Gordo
used eight syllables. A sin!
Sound of strings snapping...

----------


## mad dawg

IV Mando Kit
An imminent obsession
(The wife said "OK")

----------


## fatt-dad

To edit a thread.
Solves mandolin haiku form.
Asleep at the switch.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Writing a haiku
Easy compared to playing
William S. Monroe

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Continued from earlier haiku....

Eastman is en route
Anticipating the box
Playing until sore

M-A-S on hold
Remission is not a cure
Arches will abate

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Last one in the saga...

Eastman Has New Home
Neighbors Gave OKay to Play
Made Lots of Music

Blisters on Fingers
Nightfall Has Come Way Too Soon
Sleep Will Be Pleasant

----------


## fatt-dad

Removed from the flood.
Praying for recovery.
Mandolin for calm.

----------


## fatt-dad

Don't like your finish?
Try soap, water and steel wool.
Makes for long, dull day.

----------


## B. T. Walker

March of the Penguins
Grandma takes kids to movie
It's mandolin time

----------


## reindoggy

San Antonio,
Are New Orleans kids waltzing
into your school yard?

At an open mike,
played Mississippi Heavy
Water Blues--too sad!

----------


## B. T. Walker

There are no kids yet
But are expecting them soon
Don't know how many

Kelly USA
Decommissioned Air Force base
Temporary home

Saw many busses 
On the tarmac at Kelly
Yesterday morning

Sadly listened to
Led Zeppelin CD tune
When the Levee Breaks

----------


## reindoggy

New Orleans again 
Will rise-up from the
water and ashes.

The Big Un-Easy:
Plug the levees; Man the pumps.
Resurrection calls!

Preservation Hall
was my introduction to
the Dixieland sound.

My memories will
preserve it if nothing else
physical remains.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Helicopters may
Sound noisy, so like banjoes
Not sweet mandolins

But being rescued
Choppers sound more like the noise
Made by angel's wings

To help the victims
Of Hurricane Katrina
Give to the Red Cross

----------


## fatt-dad

Wade in the water.
Gospel tune from southern past.
Seen alive today.

----------


## DryBones

Still waiting on nut,
could my mandolin be cursed?
who wants a lefty?

----------


## B. T. Walker

At end of summer
Workers deserve gratitude
Happy Labor Day

Swimming at the lake
Sole mando, the rest guitars
Jammin' catfish fry

----------


## fatt-dad

Summertime is over.
Pool is closed - now what to play?
Ashokan Farewell.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Electric octave
Mandolin bought on e-bay
New musical path

Always acoustic
I'll have to purchase an amp
For electric sound

Sent the entire check
To a Louisiana
Salvation Army

Thank you Rick Felkel
Who makes Elloree guitars
For "mandonation"

----------


## DryBones

lefty is back home
plays Blue Moon of Kentucky,
Blue Ridge Cabin Home

----------


## fatt-dad

Scott must get tired.
On the Mandolin Cafe.
The troublemakers!

----------


## JEStanek

"This one is the best."
"Buying that one makes you bad"
I say "Mine Plays Fine."

Flat or Radiused
Banjos and/or lawyer jokes
Oh, so many threads!

For Scott, with admiration for his patience.

Jamie

----------


## Keith Erickson

Roses are Red... ..uhhm?
Violets are Blue... uhh uh-oh?
I'm a loss for words.

----------


## Keith Erickson

OK I've got it now:

For tone and color
Mandolins are forever
A-Style all the way

----------


## fatt-dad

A will for your death.
A mandolin for your life.
Music is priceless.

----------


## Django Fret

Monroe's mandolin.
Country Music Hall of Fame
A Great Resting Place.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Ludewig two-point
Not sapphire but emerald
With diamond sound

----------


## fatt-dad

Last trip to the beach.
With my beater mandolin.
Ocracoke Island!

----------


## billkilpatrick

grasshoppers fiddle
while ants hardly ever stop.
who wants what and why?

----------


## mad dawg

Papá Gordo says
_Any_ axe taken to beach
Returns as beater

----------


## B. T. Walker

My daughter tells me
She wants to play the fiddle
Like Alison Krauss

Then seriously
She asks if she can still play
On her mandolin

Kids will make you proud
When they set goals for themselves
Following your steps

That little exchange
Almost made my heart explode
Filled with pride and love

----------


## fatt-dad

It's lying asleep
Hopefully to awaken
Mandolin haiku

----------


## B. T. Walker

He still writes haiku.
Fatt-dad's a video star
And yet he's humble.

----------


## fatt-dad

Watching Steffey play
National Folk Festival
I remain humble. . . .

----------


## mad dawg

> Papá Gordo says
> _Any_ axe taken to beach
> Returns as beater


If this is a fact
Could a beater at the beach
Come back as a Loar?

----------


## JEStanek

Rain, Rain, All day long
seven & a half inches
basement is still dry.

Jamie

----------


## mad dawg

Moving to Portland
Thnking about it at least
Rains there a lot too

----------


## fatt-dad

> Originally Posted by  (mad dawg @ Sep. 19 2005, 17:27)
> 
> Papá Gordo says
> _Any_ axe taken to beach
> Returns as beater
> 
> 
> If this is a fact
> Could a beater at the beach
> Come back as a Loar?


A curious post
Beater to Loar alchemy
Mando "quote" Haiku.

----------


## fatt-dad

Hot topics of today.
Photos, pancakes and technique.
Still have to practice.

----------


## Joe F

Big jam late last night,
Tent with mic and sound system,
Played "Red Wing" just fine.

Three mandolins there,
My Kentucky and a Dart,
plus a Gibson Fern.

----------


## fatt-dad

Parenting and teens.
Blah, blah, blah and whatever.
No time for practice.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Fatt-Dad posts again
How many haikus is that?
Counting all night long

----------


## fatt-dad

It makes me loose hope.
To see new Loars surfacing.
Worsens yard sale odds.

----------


## Rob Zamites

New to the forum
feeling humbled by others
who can play a tune

fingers are too big
to play the tiny mando
short scale bouzouki

cheap built instrument
becomes Stephen Owsley Smith
'zouk with practice

----------


## billkilpatrick

hallucination. 
mention of any "owsley"
really brings me back.

----------


## fatt-dad

Monthly bashing thread.
Gibson or Pac-Rim mando?
It's just like clockwork. . . .

----------


## Joe F

"Gibson makes the best!"
"Gibson makes a piece of junk!"
Debate rages on.

(That one's an oldie.
I posted it here before,
But it's timely still.)

----------


## JEStanek

Such anger if used
On my shiny mandolin
Would turn it to chips.

-Haiku for flames

Let someone buy theirs
From the builder of their choice
My wait time lessens.

-Haiku for an Arches.

Big Joe and Thile
Record a Bluegrass anthol.
The server explodes!

-Haiku for Scott T's sanity 

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

A troubled work week
Is eased when I arrive home
To play mandolin

The high school choir
Warmed up to TGIF
Thank God It's Friday

No prayer in school though
Everyone believed it so
Fridays we sang loud

----------


## fatt-dad

Do you want a Loar?
One from Skinner or Milan?
Big price difference.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Fatt-dad posts haiku
No e-mail for a notice
Push "Track this topic"

----------


## fatt-dad

Pretty mandobabes.
Like angels on a postcard.
Ah, the good old days. . . . .

----------


## fatt-dad

Now there's only one.
The great mandolin sell-off.
Time to buy again?

----------


## Karen Kay

New strings for Kentuck
Happy 21 Lisa 
Much thanks to fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

Passed on the snake-head.
Didn't buy the Wiens F-5.
Maybe MAS is cured. . . . .

----------


## Brian Baker

One thing is settled.
Who is the king of haiku?
Fatt-prolific-dad.

----------


## mandroid

on to conquer the limerick form !

----------


## fatt-dad

Practice is easy.
Buying mandolins is fun.
Parenting is hard.

----------


## billkilpatrick

get married, have kids
stop all that fooling around
"tell me what'd i say"

----------


## Joe F

Weird sitar-like buzz.
Question in "Builders" forum.
Buzz is gone -- thanks, guys!

----------


## fatt-dad

Competition reigns.
Limerick versus haiku.
A long way to go. . . . .

----------


## billkilpatrick

limericks are fun
as are celtic mandolins
puns and pints in pubs

----------


## fatt-dad

Haiku is loosing.
The pace of "limerick's" hot.
Will it last? Fatt chance!

----------


## Joe F

Calluses dissolved
after two-week Amtrak trip.
Coming back now. #Ouch!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin haiku
Creative juices flowing
Now I want to play

----------


## JEStanek

There once was a man
Who played mando sweetly
He made cool Haiku

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mando limericks
Need many verses to catch
Mandolin haiku

----------


## Django Fret

Just remember this.
Mandolin Haiku has been
around much longer.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Limericks are old
Our grandfathers learned verses
From their grandfathers

Haiku is older
In both Japan and Cafe
Mando haiku rules

Once a man named Dave
Had a cave on Nantucket
Acoustics were great

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Haiku, Limerick.
Fun, but go together like
Fish and Bicycles.

----------


## OdnamNool

All is one, m'hack
Swim upstream, pedal uphill...
Drifting and coasting

----------


## Joe F

Fish analogy,
"Nail that Catfish to a Tree"
Old-timey standard.

----------


## Keith Erickson

My 12_String has dust
Don't play it as much no more
My 8_String's my lust

----------


## Django Fret

> Haiku, Limerick.
> Fun, but go together like
> Fish and Bicycles.


Fish and Bikes go great!
Take a look at this Web site
for some examples.

http://www.fishonabike.com/writing.htm

----------


## B. T. Walker

The ones that you love
Sometimes keep you from playing
Mando when you'd like

The choice is not tough
Folks over mandolin, though
Wish I could do both

Patience, Grasshopper
There is time for both desires
Just not all at once

----------


## billkilpatrick

ants and busy bees
hand me down my mandolin
grasshopper logic

----------


## B. T. Walker

I can hardly wait
Stealth green Emory Lester
Is in the home stretch

Excitement level
Gettin higher and higher
Green mando Christmas?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Early Sunday morn
"Blues Before Sunrise" playing
On the radio

Fun to jam along
With really serious blues
On my mandolin

Too late to play loud
Or I'll wake up my children
Shhh! #Use thumb as pick.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Eastman headstock thread
Does not affect my mando
Sounds nice without bling

----------


## mandroid

I play mando by ear.
my pick slips around a bit,
must be the ear wax.

----------


## billkilpatrick

winter wet outside
scale practice by the window
cabin fever theme

----------


## mad dawg

New baby at home
Holiday houseguests abound
I miss my mando

----------


## Django Fret

Lyon and Healy.
Mandolin makers who knew
their A,B, and Cs.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

For my jr high mando group:

Those trouble makers!
Carol of the Bells to play;
Angels in disguise.

----------


## billkilpatrick

dmarie - that's good.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

billkilpatrick, thank you. I'm very proud of this group of kids. The mandolins were a bribe last year to help keep them out of trouble in school. They've gone from banging each other over the head with them and endless versions of Smoke on the Water (arrgghh) to a very lovely version of the Bell Carol that we'll perform next week. God bless 'em!

----------


## fatt-dad

Self-imposed exile
Learning new tunes every week
Missed my Café friends. . . .

Lurking to amuse.
Pancake, haiku, give-aways
What strings are the best?

Here is something fun.
I built a mean wash-tub bass.
Gave it to my son.

Merry Christmas folks!
Hibernations one more month.
Then Ill post some more.

----------


## bluegrassplayer

Here's one...

Three Kings, First Noel
Christmas songs with funky chords
How I miss Monroe

----------


## mandopete

Christmas time's comming
Christmas time's comming and I
Know I'm going home.

----------


## Joe F

Odd Fellows Hall jam,
Appalachian old-time tunes,
perfect acoustics.

----------


## JEStanek

Snow falling like Picks
Jumping from my hand to floor.
To hyper at jam.

Solstice night, dark night
Begins winter of Mando
Old Time quiet nights

Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

Two thousand and six.
Resolve to play more and buy 
fewer mandolins.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Oh, to own them all;
Sweet bell tones, loud twangy chops--
Lottery ticket?

----------


## Django Fret

But where to put them?
Lots of mandolins have been
made over the years

----------


## Dena Haselwander

With "pick five" lotto
The world could be my storage--
Billions to be had!

----------


## billkilpatrick

where is bad fatt-dad?
ain't no peace in the barnyard ... 
a no-clue haiku

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Who is bad fatt-dad?
A "sugar-daddy"? (one hopes...)
"Baby" gets mandos!

----------


## Django Fret

Go back in Haiku.
Thread postings hold the answer
to many questions.

----------


## daisygirl

Sad but true:

first time restringing
i do not have enough hands
both e strings went "sproing"

----------


## billkilpatrick

shops in the valley
easy does it daisy girl
footsteps in the snow

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Went back in haiku; 
Sorry I maligned your name
Fatt-dad--apology?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin haiku
Is my one hundredth posting
Think I'll play a song

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin in hand
ebay mandola on screen
what is happiness?

----------


## Fred_Murtz

I play my mando
The wife and kids run away
Bluegrass drives them nuts

----------


## Fred_Murtz

I play my fiddle
The wife and kids all say
Please play the mando

----------


## reindoggy

I plink the mando
by flickering TV light
and wife's eyes cold glare.

Cowed, I crawl away.
Cold, windowless cellar room;
Spiders don't complain.

Though I have noticed ,
The house has been totally
Mouse free when I play.

----------


## billkilpatrick

whew ... that was great - cinematic, even.

----------


## Joe F

"Blackberry Blossom"
Tough to keep up in a jam
when it's played too fast.

----------


## OdnamNool

Placid, colourless
Coward crawls, swims, silently
Revealing nothing.

*WOOT!*

----------


## billkilpatrick

toe tapping hubby
recollects their favorite song
soothing savage spouse

----------


## billkilpatrick

remember darling ...
"shimmy shimmy coco pop"
sweaty in the gym

----------


## Joe F

Gibson ad in frame,
Closest I will ever come
to owning a Loar.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Mandolin/Mahler;
My soul overflows its banks...
My heart too wounded.

----------


## Mark Walker

Kitten wandered past
While I played my mandolin
Now I have a cat!

Play my mandolin
Outside on my sunny deck
Watch horses stampede

Play my VIOLIN
Out on my same sunny deck
Neighbors' cows go dry

I would like to know
Why does annoying cat stay
I can't make him leave

My mandolin gives
joy to me when I play it
But not most critters

----------


## daisygirl

Yep, the dog runs off
Whimpers at the awful noise
But the cats just glare

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Twenty-eight days left
Rhonda's cruise is now in sight
Bluegrass all night long

Eastman's are packed tight
Extra strings are in the case
Sheet music in tow

Wife is excited
Good times are in store for us
Making memories

Making time pass fast
Picked until midnight last night
Carrol Clements shines

----------


## fatt-dad

One day I will learn. . . 
To play it and not collect.
It just takes more work.

----------


## fatt-dad

Has it been three months?
Vintage Gibson prices fly.
Right along with time. . . .

----------


## Mark Walker

Snowstorm howls outside
So I play my mandolin
Wife says go shovel

----------


## otterly2k

Welcome back fatt-dad!
Haiku has suffered for your
long time off the boards.

----------


## fatt-dad

Have you all forgot-
en how to write haiku in
the correct structure?

(oh and thanks!)

----------


## Mark Walker

Wife is shopping now
I should be playing mando
But I surf Cafe'

----------


## stevem

She whispers, "plectrum."
No, he demands, call it, "pick!"
Silent, the tortoise.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Woke up too early
Mandolin lullaby sounds
Going back to sleep

----------


## fatt-dad

Record-setting price!
They're just not made anymore!
HOW DOES IT SOUND THOUGH?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Bluegrass jam last night
Got some great tips for improv
Ready to jam more

----------


## Kirby161

I'm drunk and pickin'
Jack Daniels and Bill Monroe
enlighten, inspire

----------


## Mark Walker

Got to play on stage
Invited by the house band
Wife walk'd out on me

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Midnight--strings ringing,
Dark sky lightens with laughter,
Stars dancing a jig.

----------


## Carter

I play mandolin
Dog stares at mando and growls, 
Poor dog my friends say

I try tune again
Hear high lonesome canine howl, 
Tortured animal?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Singing canines howl
Mandolin accompaniment
Howling sounds sweeter

My old wiener dog
Howled with virtuosity
Whenever I played

----------


## ira

writing a new tune
mandolin with righteous sound
powers words to match

----------


## ira

blues flow through my heart
then swirl round my head before
fingers and voice shout

----------


## Dena Haselwander

ira, I really like the "blues" haiku.

----------


## ira

how nice,thanks alot!

----------


## billkilpatrick

reaching geezer age
where dropping dead is normal
must learn one hornpipe

----------


## JimRichter

Wonderful Cafe
place for all things mandolin
watch out for the trolls

----------


## Hondo

I saw Marshall and
Thile on Saturday night.
25/16?

Yes, that's right. One piece
was in 25/16.
'Twas otherworldly!

----------


## fatt-dad

Pentatonic scales.
Two-hundred beats per minute.
Learning a new break.

----------


## JimRichter

Another Haiku
As witty as the last one
When will it all end?

----------


## fatt-dad

Twenty-three snakehead.
User ID kept private.
Sound familiar?

----------


## fatt-dad

Music by Monroe.
A mixmaster melody.
Blues and Old-Time tunes.

----------


## stevem

A new Loar unearthed,
the Cafe's abuzz with glee.
Am I, are you, next?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Four strings, four letters
How 'bout six strings, six letters
Eight strings, eight letters

----------


## Mark Walker

Find I cannot play
Mandolin too well at all
Sell Silver Angel?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Sell Silver Angel?
You'll regret it if you do.
Learn with quality.

----------


## reindoggy

Mando sounds wool stuffed.
I seem to have invented
Belly Mute Technique!

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm in a blue funk.
I practice to get better.
Then I hear a pro. . . . .

----------


## otterly2k

Reindoggy, you did
NOT invent Belly Muting.
Tone-Gard is the key!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Without internet
Writing mandolin haiku
Is impossible

The boss will be glad
When my laptop is repaired
Work at work; no play

----------


## B. T. Walker

Memo to daughter
Bed is not a trampoline
When laptop's on edge

You don't miss a thing
Until it's no longer there
I'm internet spoiled

Glad to be able
To write mandolin haiku
After laptop "crashed"

----------


## yann-ber

> South of equator,
> do the scrolls on mandolins
> go counter-clockwise?
> 
> 
> Wary family cat
> sniffs the mando cautiously.
> "Are those strings of gut?"


unfortunatly i'm french... (will you ever forgive me?).
i love haiku, i write a lot in french and britonic, but my english is far too rinky dinky for this. nevertheless, i can read .. and lemme tell you, your haiku are just great. 
warm congratulations

----------


## B. T. Walker

South of equator
Hurricanes rotate clockwise
Don't know about scrolls

----------


## Neil Gladd

Recovered from MAS
Just when you think that it's safe
Snakehead in the grass

----------


## Joe F

Haikus from the past
brought back from dusty archives.
Oui, merci, yann-ber!

----------


## fatt-dad

What are common chords?
A maj. drift from the post.
Some things never change.

----------


## fatt-dad

Old-time etiquette.
What instrument is loudest?
Let's all take a break.

----------


## fatt-dad

Too many makers?
Gibson moving to Japan?
Scribed by April fools.

----------


## Django Fret

Pro Bass Mandolins.
Another fine example
of April Fooling.

----------


## fatt-dad

Avoiding practice.
Sanding on my IV kit.
One day I'll finish.

----------


## B. T. Walker

"Variations on 
A Korean Folk Song" plays
Nicely on mando

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Irreverent thought
At church--"Jesus would've liked
This hymn on mando..."



Dena Haselwander

----------


## fatt-dad

Warmth, the shining sun.
Flying notes from fingertips.
Pleasures of my life.

----------


## mandopete

Cafe Classifieds.....
What is a mother to do?
I don't want Scott's job!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My old fur is shed
Gone is my canine handle
I'm no longer mad

----------


## mandopete

No more Mad Dawg, eh...
What is this world comming to?
The change is constant!


...hey I'm even using an Apple computer

----------


## Django Fret

Thanks to old Mad Dawg.
He restarted this thread of
Mandolin Haiku.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

With new son came change
Rebirth of self and music
New focus on roots

----------


## mandopete

Hey Jim - I hear ya there. Here's one that was inspired by one of my dad's favorite sayings....

I've got three myself...
Little kids, little problems,
Big kids, big problems!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Well here's to hoping that he stays short!

----------


## fatt-dad

Flatiron Archive.
History from Montana.
A grass-roots project.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Viva Fiesta!
Party San Antonio!
Let the good times roll!

Post Oyster Bake Bash,
I'm taking my mandolin
To jam with the band.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mad Dawg, jimmacd
Legend mandolin haiku
Whatever the name

----------


## B. T. Walker

Nine hundred haiku
All mandolin related
What an achievement

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

New baby in house
Constant demand on Dad's time
Lonely mandolin

----------


## mandopete

Rock-a-bye baby,
The mandolin's quiet now...
but not for too long!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Can't wait for the time
When dad and son are jamming:
Looking for Kid-Mo

----------


## fatt-dad

"A Place In The Heart"
MandolinCafe theme song
Learn to play it well

----------


## fatt-dad

cafe mp3s
humbling experience
like a genré tour

----------


## Dena Haselwander

School board meeting--my
Mando-boys whisper "Play good!
They give us money!" 


Dena

----------

My mandolin barks
My dog sings
What the hell am I saying?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Jimmy Moon Mando
I truly can say--"My dog's
Howling at the Moon."

Dena

----------


## Joe F

Getting pretty good
picking breaks in G or D.
Switching to B? %$&#!

----------


## fatt-dad

Fake peghead label.
Turns Loar into Kentucky.
Safe from 20 ft.

----------


## ApK

Four courses, eight strings.
It takes me too long to tune.
But it's worth the time.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Why eight strings you ask?
'Cause it doubles your chances
One will be in tune

----------


## fatt-dad

Eight-string investment
My entertainment center
And rainy day fund.

----------


## Joe F

Tuesday old-time jam,
Acoustics of old dance hall
Make those eight strings sing.

----------


## Mark Walker

The passion is gone
Loaned mando to real picker
Maybe I should sell...

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandochondriac.
Strings, tuners, finish, tailpiece?
Frets about it all.

----------


## Joe F

Grass is three feet high.
Yard work beckons. Should I mow?
Nope! "Rawhide" needs work.

----------


## Mark Walker

Grass is three feet high?
Buy a couple of heifers
Play that mandolin

----------


## Dena Haselwander

"Mandochondriac"--  That's terrific!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Grass is three feet high?
Rather than buying cattle
Rent a herd of goats

----------


## mandopete

Blue grass three feet high...
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky.
John Deere is nearby!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Lightning halts mower--
"Thunder and Lightning Polka"
On mando instead.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Thunder and lightning
Gently rumble and flicker
Through soft mando notes

----------


## fatt-dad

Cigar and wingtips
Something else is missing though. . . . 
Mandolin music.

----------


## OdnamNool

Crashing, _Zolt,_ *BAH BOOM!*
Roaring Rumble _BUILDS_ *KA-PLOOM!*
Through harsh mando notes.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Wild weather inspires
Thundering mandolin chords
Lightning fast fingers

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Sunday at long last,
Contests done--smiles and medals
Monday...such great kids!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Congrats dmarie
In only four or five weeks
Summer vacation

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Thanks, Brian.

3 weeks!!! First a concert to show off the fruits of our fund-raiser--an electric fiddle and a mandobird (won't my principal be thrilled)  


Dena

----------


## Joe F

Jamming in the park,
Lots of people stopped to hear.
Whew! No rotten fruit!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Sleepover Friday
Plinky mando not allowed
Says the birthday girl

Eleven years old
If she wants to see twelve years
Learn to like mando

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Like piercing echos
Across a fog shrouded lake
Fatt Dad's _Pancake_ sings

----------


## JEStanek

What does she sound like?
Wind chimes gently stirred sweetly
By breath of angels.

When I play it's more of a burp...  

Jamie

----------


## fatt-dad

Cross pollination.
Pancake echos to haiku.
Mist upon a pond.

----------


## Tina MBee

Wow the Dawg Grisman
Fingers flying rapidly
Virtuoso man

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Home from work today
Babysitting young Aidan
Eight string lullaby

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Sad summer faces--
Some head to homes of unrest
Clutching school mandos.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin music
Cooling the hot summer days
Gives rest to many

----------


## Joe F

Bluegrass or old-time,
Debates sound like Gibson wars.
To me, it's all good.

----------


## fatt-dad

My 12-step program.
I just don't know the fretboard.
Acknowledge problem.

----------


## mandolooter

its been so long since I wrote one...lets see what I come up with today, thats the coolest thing about Haiku's

morning came too soon
a late night with my best friend
now she's in the case...

ok Im keeping my day job...lol!

----------


## Django Fret

> ok Im keeping my day job...lol!


Don't quit the day job.
Not possible to be a
Mando Haiku pro.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Pick sliding sideways,
Tone annoying the crickets--
Scritch, scritch on the strings.


Dena

----------


## musical mama

Landscaping has been killing me;
I need to practice mando.....
too tired!!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Memorial Day
A long weekend in the states
Three days for eight strings

----------


## Tina MBee

"three days for eight strings" - love that!
=^,,^=
That mandolin cat
scratching on the strings
find me some rythmn

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Extra daylight now;
Calendar says Solstice near.
Windows open late.

The "din" of summer:
Suburban lawnmowers join
Porch mandolinning..

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Neighbors phone police,
Want mowing, not mando, sounds--
Sigh...go find the scythe.



Dena

----------


## Django Fret

> Neighbors phone police,
> Want mowing, not mando, sounds--
> Sigh...go find the scythe.
> 
> 
> 
> Dena


With neighbors like that,
you should probably call a
Real Estate agent.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Dena

----------


## GTG

just discovered thread
three years of mando-ku posts
two hours of laughter!

----------


## GTG

tried a proud Collings
perfect tone, wistful yearning
downpayment? mando?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Placed mando on stand,
Fired up mower...from next door,
The sound of applause.


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Don't try this at home
Fire up mower next door with
Molotov cocktail

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Placed mando on stand,
> Fired up mower...from next door,
> The sound of applause.
> 
> 
> Dena


This one strikes me as a very fine piece of writing. Sure I've missed other many great ones. Have decided to add this one to the best of Mandolin Cafe haiku.

----------


## Django Fret

Congratulations!
Best of Mandolin Cafe
Haiku for Dena.

----------


## fatt-dad

Memorial Day.
Camping trip with mandolin.
Just like years gone by. . . .

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Wow! I'm glad I took a break from painting my music room (a lovely shade called Celery Stick, as is now half my keyboard..)--thank you, Mr. Tichenor; that is quite an honor.

Everyone have a long, lovely weekend. Happy playing!

Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

woke up at 4am-way too early-and this popped into my head.Can you tell I'm a frustrated beginner?

Where's that darn music?
Hiding in my mandolin
My fingers can't coax it out

----------


## OdnamNool

> Originally Posted by  (dmarie @ May 27 2006, 21:12)
> 
> Placed mando on stand,
> Fired up mower...from next door,
> The sound of applause.
> 
> 
> Dena
> 
> ...


Traditionally
_(INCOMING! The Spoi-ul-ur)_
Haiku rules are strict

----------


## Gerry Tenney

Mandolin needs help!
GG DD AA E.
An eleven please.

Gerry Tenney

----------


## Joe F

Soon-to-be ex-wife
puts new mando dreams on hold.
(Alimony checks).

----------


## B. T. Walker

After the divorce
Shop-a-holic ex-wife gone
Mando money here

----------


## Dena Haselwander

From a woman's side--
Left mean tightwad loser; Now...
Mando-mania!


Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

Life can be so hard
Rid of mean mando hater?
Way to go girlfriend!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Admits, "_without_ wife,
M.A.S. would go unchecked."
Pickin' in "Poorhouse!"

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A bittersweet cure
For living with MAS:
Living with a spouse

----------


## Joe F

Mandos and divorce;
I seem to have struck a chord
in the Haiku thread.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Form a support group?
"Hello, my name is Dena,
A mandivorcee..."

----------


## mandopete

Think the mandolin
Is too much for a marriage?
Could be a banjo!

----------


## Django Fret

One more reason why.
It's so important to pick 
the right one for you.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

If I would have picked
A husband like I can pick 
A mando--oh, well....

Dena

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Divorce. Hundred "K"
Could have bought a Loar, but still
Best purchase ever

----------


## Dena Haselwander

God must shake His head--
"Look at them; I give them mates--
They choose mandolins..."

Dena

----------


## Django Fret

Quite the contrary.
God gives them mandolins but
they choose the spouses.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

It's an old riddle:
Why does divorce cost so much?
Because it's worth it.

The Lord understands
If there's no mando content.
Will Mr. Tichenor?

----------


## fatt-dad

This is not haiku.
Running thoughts of mandolins
Onto the next line. . . .

----------


## JEStanek

Round and round tonight
The contra caller moves me
The mando whips on...

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

Haiku rules are strict
Freeform haiku is less so
Mandolins welcome

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Boards to Mandolins,
Grass growing by the highway,
What extreme pleasure.

----------


## Django Fret

Mandolins to Boards.
Internet super-highway,
opens up new worlds.

----------


## mandopete

Speaking of bored....
There hasn't been much conflict
Lately on the board

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> God must shake His head--
> "Look at them; I give them mates--
> They choose mandolins..."
> 
> Dena


LOL!

----------


## fatt-dad

Rockin' on Monroe.
Powerchords and Bluegrass tunes.
Time to get even!

----------


## musical mama

New King Brown arm rest,
looks cool; feels great...
can't blame numb arm for bad playing.

----------


## fatt-dad

Pickin' on front porch.
Entertaining neighborhood.
No complaints (well yet. . . .)

----------


## JEStanek

You might as well jump
on the bandwagon, yeah jump.
Van Halen bluegrass

----------


## B. T. Walker

Sleeping stray kitten
Found on sidewalk this morning
Now purrs on my lap

How different its fate
Violin strings on the hoof
Way back in the day

----------


## mandolooter

the G D A E 
All the notes I'll ever need
taste timing and tone

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Okie wedding: no
Mando, bride enters to strains
Of Willie Wonka...


Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

bluegrass by the lake
breezes bring mando music
face hurts from smiling!

----------


## B. T. Walker

As the sky pinkens
On a quiet Sunday morn
A mandolin plays

----------


## Tina MBee

Pink sky in morning
All sailors take the warning
I'm playing mando

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Newly adopted
Labrador grins; mandolin--
What a great chew toy.

Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Labrador taste test:
Spruce can taste like turpentine,
But maple tastes sweet.

----------


## Django Fret

Dogs that chew mandos.
Are as bad as cats that use
them for scratching posts!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

E-string tremolo--
Great labrador deterrent;
Mandolin now safe.

Dena

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Dogs chew frets with teeth?
Not always! Some Dawgs rip 'em
With Pentatonics...

----------


## fatt-dad

Buying a guitar.
Depletes my mandolin fund.
Time to save again. . . . .

----------


## B. T. Walker

One thousand and one
Though not all are poetry
Mando Haiku rules

Fatt-dad writes "milestone"
A fine mandolin haiku
Anniversary

----------


## B. T. Walker

Broiling summer heat
A sweet, bluesy mandolin
Everything seems cool

----------


## B. T. Walker

Happy Fathers Day
Daddy's day to be lazy
Picking mandolin

----------


## musical mama

Father's Day gift...
t-bone steak, berry cobbler...
and no mando practice!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Good excuse or not
Airplanes will not wait for you
When you are tardy
 

The silver lining --
Twenty-four extra hours
To play mandolin

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Gold plated diapers
Explore the studio space
More cowbell, babies!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Wall of mandolins
Beckons, tempts me through the glass--
Why oh why can't I?

Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

My new cat Duffey
He's a Country Gentleman
Plays mouse, not mando

----------


## Tina MBee

"Why oh why Can't I?"
somewhere over the rainbow
free mandos for all!

Thanks Dena :&gt;

----------


## Ted Eschliman

(Speaking of rainbows...)

Nothing trumps picking.
Compulsive concentration, 
Nothing else matters.

(View: Picking up a storm)

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Heaven, hopefully--
God will smile, hand me a Loar,
Say "Bill's over there..."

       -or-


Heaven, hopefully--
God will smile, hand me a Strad,
Say "Bach's over there..."

Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Denegrating posts:
Irish Mandolin CD
It's a small eWorld



More due diligence
Less critiquing of others
Less crow in diet

----------


## musical mama

A Fourth of July assignment:
patriotic songs...
chord, lead, and fill.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Making my own strap,
Trying spiral braid--leather
Goes out the window!

Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

encouraging words
"you done good" from the teacher
sweet balm to my soul

----------


## Dena Haselwander

4th concert over,
Violin in case, mando
Is back on the stand.




Dena

----------


## Joe F

Backyard old-time jam;
Neighbor and his fireworks
drown out mando sounds.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Reggae mandolin
Playing on beats two and four
Irie, no problem

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Cajun mandolin,
Playing on beats two and four,
AII-EEE--Jolie Blon...


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolins waltzing
Playing on beats two and three
While the dancers twirl

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Anvil cloud in sky,
Lightning; fingers jealously
Attempt to keep up.


Dena

----------


## Joe F

Divorce is final.
Alimony shatters MAS
indefinitely.

Picking soothes the soul.
Emotional upheaval
Eased by 8-string tunes.

Lots of old-time jams.
New friends, new tunes, new outlook.
Moved on -- life is good.

----------

It seems like there is a theme running through these....

A mandolin or a wife
The mandolin sings
It does not nag

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin and spouse
Although both of them can sing
Mandolins don't nag

----------


## otterly2k

Your mandolin won't
love you or share burdens like
a partner in life.

When your wife nags you,
you know she's probably right.
Grow up already.

 

mando is great but
no substitute for human.
Perspective, please, folks...

----------

Mandolins
I've owned many
Who is keeping count?

I've had two wives
One that left me
And one that won't

----------


## B. T. Walker

First, five syllables
Second, seven syllables
Third, five more again

Bad relationships
Aren't caused by mandolins
But other factors

Folks marry wishes
Searching for the civilized
Emotion of love

----------


## Tina MBee

mando-ology
advanced study of mando
want to pass the class!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

"Progressive" etudes--
Woe is me when the first one
Is already hard....


Dena (tryin' to practice with a straight face; ca-thunk, 
   twang, clunk, thud)

----------


## B. T. Walker

Texas sun blazes
Sip a cold Dr. Pepper
Play some mandolin

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Callouses shredding
On sweat-rimmed strings--pretty bronze 
Now shades of gray/brown.



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Whirring cicadas
Mandolin accompanies
Grasshopper fiddles

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Hot night, hot mandos--
Latino music incites
Even greater heat.


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Appreciation --
When the kitten licks your nose,
You have a true fan.  

(Alternate last line: "You have a booger.")

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Dogs lay like roadkill--
Sudden mando chord; Huskies
Can howl a high D...


Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

Dena and Altair
your haikus make me chuckle
thank you for the smile :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

Fireflys and bats.
Mandolin on the front porch.
Welts on ankles.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Class clown always lurks,
Hides behind mando; Tina's 
Laughter sweet reward.



Thanks!

Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Kittens and puppies
Cool cats and a grateful Dawg
Inspire mandolins.

----------


## fatt-dad

Raster or Vector?
Quest for AutoCadd Mandolin File.
High Technology!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Air like wet blankets,
Oklahoma porch pickers
Give up on tuning...


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Air like wool blankets
Rain drops six inches apart
Mandos need moisture.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mando likes A.C.
Fruit flys like a bananna.
Ode to Groucho Marx.

----------


## B. T. Walker

I love my mando
But I take it off my lap
Every so often.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Mando likes A.C.
> Fruit flys like a bananna.
> Ode to Groucho Marx.


(Ode to Groucho V. 2.0)

Time flies like pickin'
Fruit flies like a banana.
Ode to Groucho Marx.

----------


## fatt-dad

Collaboration. . . .
Spell it rigbt, seven beats please.
Ode to Altair. Thanks!

----------


## JEStanek

Eastman coming up
Draelon making a new splash
Gibson is still safe.

Jamie

----------


## fatt-dad

Heading to the beach.
Baby guitar tuned in fouths.
Mandolin in fifths.

But, will they stay there?
Machines seize in salty air.
Modal tunes don't care.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Fatt-dad poem chimes
"There, air, care" -- same sound three times
Mando haiku rhymes!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Low notes shivering,
Strange sadness in these gray clouds.
Do mandolins cry?


Dena

----------


## stevem

Prisons, terror, war.
I walk the cedar forest,
composing choro.

----------


## Tina MBee

I'm mando-centric
all things mando all the time
was that a web ad?

----------


## Tina MBee

Virginia Sunday
air so humid it's blue
sweat on the mando

----------


## Steve Davis

In echoing air
during the darkness of night
mandolins can cry.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Charlie Derrington
Gibson master luthier
Living with angels

----------


## Joe F

The mandolin world
Has lost a bright, shining star.
Rest in peace, Charlie.

----------


## Tina MBee

Perfect instruments
Play Derrington and Monroe
God's own mando band

----------


## fatt-dad

Building mandolins.
A Derrington legacy.
May God rest his soul.

----------


## B. T. Walker

The most enduring
Memorial to a friend
More and more music

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Killarney Forest
High above from Lady's View
Great mandolin spot

----------


## B. T. Walker

A mandolin plays
On the Street of the Rose Trees
A dark, gypsy tune

----------


## Dena Haselwander

New ukulele--
Across the room, evil hum
From the mandolin.


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Happy mandolin
Side-by-side comparison
Ukulele "plinks".

----------


## mandroid

A drunk in the lane
Goes the wrong way down the road
a taxi ride saves lives

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Hula lula lei, 
Grass-skirted mando yearns for
A brand new owner.....


Dena

----------


## caddy jim

In heaven
Jerry play's Blue Moon with Bill
As Dawg's mando gently weeps down here :Frown:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Nice Aussie Shiraz
Recent tasting favorite:
All-around best whine

----------


## B. T. Walker

New star in the east
Rigel setting in the west
It's the world that turns

----------


## fatt-dad

Jazzy mandolins.
In a rainbow of colors.
A thing of the past.

----------


## TommyK

Mando inspired tomes
God!, will it never end?
I going home now.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

As long as we breathe
Forming words to praise mandos
It will never end.


Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

In Mid-Missouri.
We hail the simplicity.
First-time mandolin.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Right behind my desk
A freshly set up mando
School starts on Monday

Double entendre
The class joker might catch it
It's a black Johnson

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Racial epithet--
Principal lurks behind door...
Lawsuit! Lawsuit! Help!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Call union lawyer
Then show him the black Johnson
Is it frivilous?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

School union rep sez:
"Good thing mandolin is small--
Will fit through cell bars..."



Dena

----------


## Mando-Loon

I wish I was home
playing my fair mandolin
but i am at work.

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm clicking away.
Missing music in my house.
Time to practice now.

----------


## B. T. Walker

My mandolin's tune
Is "Happy Birthday to You"
On my daughter's day.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Designing new bridge
Curly maple keeps breaking
I need stainless steel!

----------


## Tina MBee

the new Dawg music
the Bluegrass Experience
play all the day long!

----------


## Mando-Loon

I have three cats here
Only two run when I play
Think other is deaf

----------


## Mando-Loon

Now I am at home
I could play my Epiphone
Why am I online?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Mandobird screaming,
Other teachers glaring--Glad
I'm in the basement....



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

It's Saturday night
And I ain't got nobody
I got some money

'Cause I just got paid
I wish someone to talk to
Met along the way

Haiku make me yearn
To crank up the stereo
Solo mando jam

----------


## Tina MBee

my Saturday night
is just the same as yours but
bluegrass on the web

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Blue lightning sizzles,
Green clouds leer menacingly--
Scared mando stays mute...


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Johnny Cash crying
Sunday Morning Coming Down
My mandolin weeps

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Mariachi Mass,
Children miming mandolins, 
Jumping in the pews.

----------


## fatt-dad

Historic moment.
One-hundred-eighty-five "K".
Today's price of Loar.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Telecommuter
From my home office each day
Mandolin beckons

----------


## B. T. Walker

Daughter's sleepover
Instead of flattop mando
Dad whips up pancakes

----------


## Tina MBee

Pancakes made by Pop
A memory to cherish
No one closer than Dad

----------


## Mark Walker

Mandolin's on loan
Indefinitely I fear
No desire to play...

----------


## fatt-dad

Ode to Ernesto.
Wife and daughter out of town.
How I spent my time.

Accompaniment.
The whirring generator.
With front porch pickin'.

fatt dark-in-richmond-without-hot-water dad

(note: edited after my shower - power's back on, 44-hours later. . . . )

----------


## B. T. Walker

Pancakes rejected
Chorizo and egg tacos
Mexican breakfast

Background mando tune
Some "Cielito Lindo"
Por desayuno

----------


## Dena Haselwander

After Sunday Mass
"La Macarena"--food and
Mariachi? Si!


Dena
(/)==++

----------


## B. T. Walker

In the USA
Labor Day isn't May first
Enjoy today off

My poor mandolin
Beaten like a rented mule
Gets no holiday

----------


## stevem

A clever image:
"Beaten like a rented mule"
Funny bone tickled...

----------


## Joe F

Four jams this weekend!
Three old-time and one bluegrass.
Fingers glad but sore.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Student leaves fiddle
In ditch three days; wants to play 
Mando?? I think NOT!!

(very annoyed) Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Was violin soaked
After three days in the ditch?
Were you blessed by drought?

After carelessness
From hopeful mando student
Nothing but Dust Bowl.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Tho' rainy, fiddle
Fine--money well-spent on case...
You mean dust bowl-back?

 

Dena

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Contrary to myth,
It rains in Oklahoma
"Sooner" or later...

----------


## Dena Haselwander

"Cowboy up" buddy--
Pistol Pete fans darkly lurk,
Swinging mean mandos...


Dena (neither a Sooner or a Cowboy grad)

----------


## Joe F

Colonoscopy.
"Can I play my mando, doc?"
"Sorry, no. #Say 'cheese!'"

----------


## mandolooter

simple 2 finger chord
sounds so very good 2 me
open strings ring on

----------


## mandopete

Festivals are done,
Now is the time to practice.
Ready for next year!

----------


## ira

tremolo sweetness
waves ebb and flow like oceans
sound soothing my soul

----------


## mandolooter

nice!

----------


## fatt-dad

Kids are back in school.
The leaves will soon fall from trees.
Back to the front porch.

----------


## fatt-dad

Take a heavy pick.
Seasoned with a real firm grip.
Play your mandolin!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

wind slightly cooler,
one yellow leaf--Vivaldi's
Autumn on mando...


Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Three months earlier
Vivaldi's lively Summer
Boy my wrist is tired

----------


## B. T. Walker

For Joe F:

Proctologist sees
Eye in the scope looking back.
"Please! You must trust me."

 

Sorry no mando content

----------


## Dena Haselwander

And then comes Winter...
Notes of falling ice and snow,
Blizzard to the wrist.



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

This autumn Sunday
Football games move much faster
Playing mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

Aged Engleman.
Yet another winter snow.
Scroll of the future.

f-d

----------


## B. T. Walker

The rain is falling
Parched summer earth drinks up drops
Mando out of tune

I'll sit on the porch
After the kids go to bed
To play in the cool

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Then the Spring arrives
The lawn greening, trees budding
And the wrist thawing

----------


## fatt-dad

It's football season!
To practice on the sofa
When the porch freezes

----------


## kvk

Porch jam still goes on
The New England fall so nigh
Cold fingers sing true

----------


## fatt-dad

My fingerless gloves.
Extend the front porch season.
When chilly winds blow.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_Le Quattro Stagioni:_

Arrival of Spring:
The lawn greening, trees budding
And the wrist thawing 

Then three months later
Lively exciting Summer
Leaves the wrist tired

wind slightly cooler,
one yellow leaf--Vivaldi's
Autumn on mando...

And then comes Winter...
Notes of falling ice and snow,
Blizzard to the wrist.

(Da capo)

~dmarie & jimmacd

----------


## Dena Haselwander

We be cool!!



Dena

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Bernstein Bard Trio,
Glider, feet up, tea in hand--
School woes melt away.



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

A fall tradition -
Meet the parents night at school,
And I played mando.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Whee! It's the weekend
Mandolin playing outside -
Fall is in the air

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Ninety-three degrees, 
Summer holding tight--hot wind
Sprays mando with grit...


Dena

----------


## Tina MBee

Mandolin nightmares
Teacher says "Did you practice?"
Oops I say - well some....

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Non-standard finish
My campfire mandolin kit
*<span style='color:red'>High gloss opaque red</span>*

----------


## fatt-dad

The midst of sawdust.
A new mandolin takes form.
Winter's excitement!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Why, why do we ask,
"Did you practice?"--the ear pain
Tells the whole story...

(with apologies to TinaBee) 

 Dena

----------


## mandopete

Cleaned up the office.
(It's in my house doncha know!)
It's time to practice.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Went to an auction
No Gibson '23 Loar
Sold from an attic

A plastic guitar
Abused by a loving child
Got five whole dollars

----------


## Tina MBee

No apology
you just must have heard me play
I pain my own ears!

----------


## Joe F

Weekly old-time jam.
Many fiddles, playing loud
Mask all my mistakes.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Be glad mandolins
Are not squeaking clarinets -
A punctured ear drum!

Now master of both -
How did Andy Statman sound
In the spring of youth?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A mind numbing pain
Emanating from my phone
Endless conference calls

----------


## Dena Haselwander

"Hey! What's your ring-tone?
(Smugly) Mozart? Bach?" I, uh,
Don't have a cell phone...

Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Occasionally
I feel I've been "wrenched and dreened" -
I love bluegrass jams.

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Joe F speaks the truth.
Though no old-time jam have I.
But, oh that I did.

Dave G

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I, cell phone owner...
Luddite? No. Curmudgeon? Yes:
A ring-tone should _ring_  :Wink:

----------


## fatt-dad

Tone Guard Beliver?
First play it without mistakes.
When volume matters.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Dustbowl days redux--
Cherokee red dirt too thick;
No mando students.



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Equinox party -
Locked gates; no children allowed
Welcome cool weather.

Relax with a beer
Have a chat with good, old friends
Mando all weekend.

Flaming marshmallow
Atop a tequila shot -
What a tradition!

----------


## JEStanek

Chiminea smokes
Mando strokes sweet ringing
Marshmallow grommets

Family fire night
Kids making s'mores so sticky
Mando rests for now.

Jamie

----------


## fatt-dad

Inspirational!
New mandolin lubricant.
Equinox beverage.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Candy used for mute,
Jujube atop the bridge--
(fiddle, not mando...)



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

The tequila shot
And the flaming marshmallow -
What a great party!

Thunderstorms blew past
Just as the sun was setting -
God did the light show.

I was really thrilled -
I wasn't the lone mando
In a guitar herd.

----------


## fatt-dad

Glimps of the future.
Carbon fiber mandolin.
Playing in the rain.

----------


## B. T. Walker

When paid once a month
On the last working Friday -
Five-Friday months s--k.

So with this haiku
You know what tomorrow is -
Payday! It's payday!

Oktoberfest bier
Kick back with the mandolin -
Here's to you. Enjoy!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Woe to this bride: no
Music, no CD, says "What...
You don't know that song?"



Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> The tequila shot
> And the flaming marshmallow -
> What a great party!


The tequila shots
And flaming 151's
Somebody shoot _me_

----------


## Dena Haselwander

I hug my mando
For comfort; 3 hour wedding,
And didn't get paid....


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

The tardy bell rang
Before the rising sun's light -
School starts too early.

It's an early start -
That means an early finish,
More mandolin time.

----------


## Tina MBee

It's a Bluegrass jam
trying to get up the nerve
to play not just watch

----------


## B. T. Walker

Technology fails
To make life seem easier --
Ah, simple mando.

----------


## Naners

Awesome poem!! I stink at writing those things!!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Quote _The Graduate,_
"Just one word for you: 'plastics.'"
Movie, now mando!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Vintage mandolin
Distracting me from new build
Mrs. Robinson!

----------


## fatt-dad

Mid-Mo joins Rigel.
Amid unanswered questions.
Who will build pancakes?

----------


## DryBones

Mid-Mo goes under.
Time will reveal the reason.
We should stop guessing.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Who will build pancakes?
Well, any of us here can
Link to Stew-Mac kit

----------


## B. T. Walker

When a newbie asks,
What will be recommended
Now Mid-Mo is gone?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Some budget options: 
Go used, or go Garrison
Or some day _Big Mu_?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Hallowe'en jamming
Los dias de los muertos -
Minor key mando.

I've been working up
"Highway Cafe of the Damned" -
Austin Lounge Lizards.

----------


## Tina MBee

**warning -no mando content**

Happy Veterans Day-
Someone died for my freedom,
God bless you Vets!

----------


## Tina MBee

Version 1

Raking leaves, acorns
What a way to spend the day!
Rather play mando

Ver.2
Raking leaves, acorns
Such a useless endeavor, 
hands hurt - can't fret notes

Ver.3
Raking leaves, acorns
what a way to spend the day
mind thinks of haikus :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

Honduran Pancake.
A blue-water seranade.
Winter looms at home. . . .

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Windy autumn day
Overcast and threatening
Great seisiun weather

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

MAS persists
With no budget for a fix
Santa please save me

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Usually brawlers,
Five boys strut their stuff...Girls love
Yule songs on mandos.



Merry Christmas!


dmarie

----------


## billkilpatrick

down and then up, up
while trying to go faster
i get cross, picking

----------


## Mandojulie

> down and then up, up
> while trying to go faster
> i get cross, picking


Cool Haiku. One of the best.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> down and then up, up
> while trying to go faster
> i get cross, picking


LOL!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Equal Temperament...
Who'da thought? True, compelling
Issue to tune to!

----------


## JEStanek

Warm Christmas cookies
Calories fall like sweet chips
Chocolate toffee

Flatwounds on mando
like shining tinsel glowing
on my mando tree

Happy Holidays
Cheer and peace to the cafe'
Best wishes to you.

----------


## fatt-dad

Oh the lowly "A"
Missing the Florentine scroll
Best way to start though. . . . .

----------


## B. T. Walker

Christmas to New Year's...
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
And then Auld Lang Syne.

----------


## hanknc

the house is busy
my bedroom door shuts
plink plink...

so many bills
the dog ate what?
Mississppi Sawyer...

----------


## fatt-dad

Compounding interest.
I need a mandolin now!
Kindness of strangers. . . .

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Christmas garage band,
Plugged-in fiddles blow away
Canned carols next door...




Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Soaking black-eyed peas.
End to the Holiday week.
Calluses on break. . . .

----------


## B. T. Walker

Throw a ham hock in
The crock pot of black-eyed peas...
Serve with hot corn bread.

Without the black-eyes,
A silly superstition,
The New Year ain't right.

My neighbor wonders
As he hands out the music,
"What's 'Auld Lang Syne' mean?"

Cup of kindness raised?
Think of Charlie Darrington...
Take a taxi home.

----------


## fatt-dad

Buying mandolin
Beware of hyperbole
Just pick the best one. . . .

fatt inspiration-by-hanknc dad

----------


## JEStanek

Dawg plays an Eastman
One song for Bernunzio
Much controversy.

I Play an Eastman
Same songs over and over
My wife says stop now

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

Up way past bedtime
From a jam that wouldn't end...
Alarm turned up LOUD!

----------


## Tina MBee

jam past your bedtime?
oh sounds like heaven to me
worth losing some sleep

----------


## B. T. Walker

First jam at Artz Ribs...
Run into an old school chum
Twenty-five years past.

Neither from Austin,
Both of us made special trips...
Now how cool is that?

----------


## Tina MBee

Haiku news! not sure how long this has been posted but Claire Lynch is having a bluegrass haiku contest
http://www.thebluegrassblog.com/clai...haiku-contest/
--let us know when one of you win!

----------


## B. T. Walker

The sun warmed the chill
From the winter morning air...
Time for porch pickin'!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A freshly drawn pint
Four pairs tuned in perfect fifths
A perfect pairing

----------


## JEStanek

Temperatures fall
Like a mando sans the strap
cold fingertip blues

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolins and beer
Sure can make a good weekend...
Can I start Thursday?

----------


## fatt-dad

Finally got an "F"
Waited 21 months though. . . .
Braided my last strap.

----------


## Tina MBee

Saturday night jam
Full moon in the cold night sky
bluegrass 'round the room

----------


## justwrite

I can't believe this
Thread older than my mando
And still going strong

----------


## Tina MBee

the power of words
like the power of music
can last forever

----------


## B. T. Walker

First, play some nine ball
Then play "Chopsticks" with sushi
Now, play mandolin

----------


## B. T. Walker

This Valentine's Day
I have only one true love
My sweet mandolin

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Bad grades--orchestra
Her only A..."experts" say:
"Take music away!"



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

"No pass, so no play"...
A tough, arbitrary rule
With no exceptions.

No Child Left Behind
Weapons of Mass Destruction...
And you trust experts?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Our Haiku forum
Civil remnant of our old...
_Internet Cafe_

----------


## Django Fret

> Our Haiku forum
> Civil remnant of our old...
> _Internet Cafe_


That is oh, so true...
Please keep politics out of
last surviving thread.

----------


## fatt-dad

CNC Machine.
Automatic mandolin.
Is it authentic?

fatt finding-politics-elsewhere dad

----------


## B. T. Walker

I'll try to stick to
Mandolin haiku content
Free from politics

I pulled the trigger...
A carbon fiber A-4
Heads my direction.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Three weeks! then days free,
An old Gibson A tempts me--
Hmm...will spring break me?



Dena
(also refraining from politics)

----------


## JEStanek

Red State or Blue State
When we talk mandos
We can all be friends.

----------


## Tina MBee

I got spring fever
want a 'bluegrass mandolin'
Hmm- which one to buy??!!

----------


## Mark Walker

Watching the snow fall
Can't even get to where my
Mandolin is at...

Blizzards can be fun
Snug and warm with wife at home
Mandolin can wait.

----------


## JEStanek

Hoping for clear skies
Thile in Philly tonight
Inspiration comes

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I'll try to stick to
> Mandolin haiku content
> Free from politics


No harm foul, but
There is a safe place to vent
At HaikuMaker

----------


## B. T. Walker

No apologies...
Mandolin haiku fun here
Politics elsewhere.

To change a light bulb,
How many mando pickers?
One...poked fingers, though.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Change a light bulb? Huh?
I'm proof mando-pickers are
Always in the dark....



 
Dena

----------


## JEStanek

Thile Show awesome
Had Magical Bunny ride
Now must buy tone bear

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel



----------


## JEStanek

I'll try to do this in haiku

Label required 
Magical bunny Rides get
Called Eleventh Reel

Gift of teddy bear
Sutton stuffed in Thile's hood
Birth of the tone bear.

OK horrible haikus.. Great show.

Jamie (sorry for overt inside haiku jokes) (They will play Sellersville Theater this June(ish)

Edit: add photo of magical bunny ride

----------


## Tina MBee

Next thing to study -
Tremolo - will it kill me?!
Can't relax my wrist!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Practice tremolo
In the bathroom--the echoes
Will double your speed... 





Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Standardized testing...
Boring to take; worse to watch
Students take the test

  

Only mandolin,
Picking songs for hours and hours,
Made me feel better

----------


## B. T. Walker

Good friends and music
All-weekend picking party...
What could be more fun?

----------


## Keely

Mandos on eBay...
Will the Buy It Now option 
Cure my M.A.S.???

----------


## mandopete

Probably not dude.
But it makes you feel better,
and lightens your load!

----------


## Chip Booth

Ken's Old Wave A5
Headed my way in the mail
MAS contained for now

----------


## Tina MBee

new toy with a scroll
seduced by that bluegrass chop
had to get F style

----------


## B. T. Walker

Congratulations!
Got a picture, Tina Bee?
We want to see it.

----------


## Tina MBee

I'll give it a try
A pic of my new boyfriend
http://www.vintagemandolin.com/99gib..._90301019.html

hope the link works!

----------


## mandroid

U R L ov er
five syl a bles long is not 
a pro per hai ku

----------


## Tina MBee

in my excitement
forgive me mando cafe
I forgot myself

----------


## fatt-dad

The first day of Spring.
Playing old-time fiddle tunes.
Back to the front porch.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My new mandolin
Flat-top from _Gypsy Music_
A seisiún cannon

----------


## fatt-dad

A Latin Haiku
Cross cultural poetry
For a mandolin. . . .

----------


## mandopete

This thread is way old!
...back to two thousand and three.
Been here way too long!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> This thread is way old!
> ...back to two thousand and three.
> Been here way too long!


In both age and hits
_Your_ monster thread still reigns king
Haiku bows to you

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Haiku doesn't age--
Like a fine, old mandolin
The song grows sweeter.


Dena

----------


## mandopete

"Distressed" haiku thread...
We're really on to something.
Skaggs signs the label.

----------


## fatt-dad

Loar at Gruhns, oh my!
Two hundred thousand dollars.
Where is the ceiling?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Two hundred thousand??
That would definitely put
Me on the ceiling....

----------


## Ted Eschliman

An instrument's worth:
What comes out of the wallet.
What we fools will pay.

----------


## JEStanek

One Hundred thousand
or just one hundred dollars
Will it bring you joy?

----------


## fatt-dad

And then I worry. . . 
Is my Kay worth a reset?
Sentimental joy.

----------


## Brian Baker

Done with M-A-S
A Gibson Adam Steffey
It's my final axe.

----------


## DryBones

Wanting a scroll bad
Just gave away tax return
Car repair killed me.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Turbulent weather...
A carbon-fiber mando 
Would sure do the trick.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

What? And miss the bliss?
Humidity-soaked mando
Sobbing out the notes...

Dena

----------

B flat is the key
the blues have me locked you see
B flat is the key

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Done with M-A-S
> A Gibson Adam Steffey
> It's my final axe.


Done with MAS;
Is MAS done with you?
I tend to think not

----------


## B. T. Walker

Picky Ricky Skaggs
An acoustic engineer?
New gig at NASA.

----------


## Mark Walker

Spring has sprung again
Today was middle sixties
Tomorrow will snow.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Trade of a lifetime
Eight strings for eighty-eight keys...
Good luck J. Mark Lane

----------


## firstchair

My atempt at poetry:
Note to everyone: I am horrible at poetry

I want a mand'lin
Really, really, really bad
I want a mand'lin

----------


## fatt-dad

My posts get noticed.
People may think I can play.
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha.

----------


## JEStanek

Requiem for loss
Mountain town flooded with grief
Tears flow down like rain

----------


## B. T. Walker

Rain falls in the dark
Pitter-patter on the roof 
To soft mando sounds

----------


## B. T. Walker

Viva Fiesta!
A lot of beer and music
Since eighteen ninty.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Fine China now not
limited to tableware.
Flatirons now, too!

----------


## JEStanek

Flatiron, Eastman
Draleon too. Who builds the best
Mandolin for you?

Gibson, Weber, and
Collings, don't forget Breedlove.
We've only begun.

Small Shop or big shop
give me eight bright shiny strings.
It's mandos for me.

OK. Not very good haiku but Dr. Suess may like it. Or a goofy cheerleader.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Eastwood emando
YouTube vid and nice review
I think I need one

----------


## fatt-dad

It's just wood and wires.
Made by many companies.
All around the globe.

----------


## JEStanek

When holding on tight
Emotion is dangerous
Yoda say, Let Go.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Flatiron or Eastman
Voodoo economics, yet
Not mandovoodoo

----------


## fatt-dad

Big Sky legacy.
Wonderful sounds from eight strings.
Outsourced to China.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i set up a haiku blog:

http://billkilpatrickhaiku.blogspot.com/

... should you care to - assuming mandolins are not the only muse for this sort of poetry - i'd like to hook up with those of similar, diminutive, pithy, etc., etc., poetical inclination.

- bill

----------


## B. T. Walker

My four hundredth post...
Mandolin practice suffers
When writing haiku

----------


## Mark Walker

Table saw goes 'ZIP'
Three left fingers hit the blade
No mando playing...

----------


## Landgrass

Loar at a yard sale
One hundred fifty dollars
My alarm clock rings

----------


## fatt-dad

J-74s?
Alloy strings made from monel?
Season for a change. . . .

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I saw this one recently and thought it was funny, although it isn't mandolin related:

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refigerator

----------


## JEStanek

Heal quickly my friend
May mando tunes be a balm
You have my prayers

----------


## Mark Walker

(Thanks for the concern and prayers Jamie.)

Fingers are mending
Maybe I will play better?
Only time will tell...

----------


## B. T. Walker

Discs lost but now found...
Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore
Playing "Back to Back"

----------


## B. T. Walker

New home page feature...
Classifieds one click away
Facilitate MAS.

----------


## fatt-dad

Grisman v. YouTube.
Computer technology.
What is protected?

----------


## JimD

Despite advances
composer and performer
should be protected

----------


## B. T. Walker

Nothing is on time
Build a home or a mando
There's no difference

You know what she says
Roseanne Roseannadanna
It's always something

----------


## Mark Walker

> Table saw goes 'ZIP'
> Three left fingers hit the blade
> No mando playing... #


Fingers are mended
Can I play any better?
Not that I can tell!

The clothes still listen
As I play in my closet
Nothing thrown at me...

----------


## B. T. Walker

Memorial Day
Barbecue and mandolin
Honor the fallen

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Three days from office
At work on "Honey Do" list
Early _Labor_ Day

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Old, faded photo,
Great-uncle with a Gibson--
Where, oh where _is it??_




Dena

----------


## James P

Posting on pain meds
with cracked ribcage. Bad idea!
Sorry everyone.

----------


## B. T. Walker

You cracked your ribcage?
No funny posts 'til you're healed
Laughing really hurts

Hope you get well soon...
Strings should be only so tight
Be careful next time

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandodalliance.
I'm fickle with mandolins.
Impropriety?

----------


## John Flynn

McCartney's mando
The maker still eludes us
Signature model?

----------


## JEStanek

mando from genie
will one satisfy for life
no thanks Ms. Eden

----------


## Mark Walker

> Posting on pain meds
> with cracked ribcage. #Bad idea!
> Sorry everyone.


Ted Nugent insists
Can't play well while doing drugs
I tend to agree

Hope the ribs heal well
And playing can soon resume
Pain pills go away!

----------


## fatt-dad

> Old, faded photo,
> Great-uncle with a Gibson--
> Where, oh where _is it??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dena


Old, fatt-dad photo.
Blonde hair with white-face Gibson.
Where oh where is it. . . . .

fatt blonde-hair-that-is dad

----------


## B. T. Walker

Natural maple
Space age fiber and resin...
Carbon-based mandos.

----------


## Tina MBee

I went to my first bluegrass festival where I got to camp out and pick late into the night.You would have thought that something would have come out of the that but my mind just can't settle down to think since then  It was fun!!!! My friend Jane (plays string bass and who I camped with) came up with her first haiku, and it's great!Wish it were mine. Here is her haiku :

Music rings our ears
Twang, eech, bummoonlight guides us
Kinsfolk of strangers

----------


## Mark Walker

Nearby Gospel band
'For Heavens Sake' is their name
(Angelfire is one)

One band mate has left
I am now the replacement
But will play guitar

I can't sing a lick
Those three gals can harmonize!
Singing like angels

So I stand and strum
Listening to angels sing
Life could be much worse! #

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Tango melodies
Hang in the air like ripe fruit;
Liquid summer notes...



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Though it sounds funny
I hate negativity...
Just pick on and smile.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Thunder and lightning!
Nothing inspires my playing
Like stormy weather.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Okie Wedding


No mandos needed--
Wheat, wind rustle the bride in, 
Cattle low her out...




Dena

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Their Homecoming Queen,
O.U.'s finest, seen halftime,
Grazing midfield.

_(Go Huskers...)_

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Mandohack...



Them there's fightin' words!
Mandolins drawn at sunset, 
Wheatfield north of town...

----------


## B. T. Walker

No flash-to-bang time
A neighbor's tree in splinters
Inspired inside play

----------


## Dena Haselwander

A friend's flagpole zapped,
Scared, in dark closet, she checks:
Is mando glowing?



Dena
(sunshine would be nice)

----------


## B. T. Walker

Half a thousand posts
I like this thread best of all
Mandolin Cafe

----------


## fatt-dad

I didn't like it.
Other's thought it was great though.
Ode to dif'rent tastes.

----------


## JEStanek

Smell sweet summer rains
cleans air with flashes and booms
Booms wake up mando

----------


## Mark Walker

Jamie does Haiku
His is thirteen hundredth post
Congrats to Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

Mandolin music
flowing into the mainstream.
Thanks to you, Sir Paul.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Wake for my uncle,
My contribution? Oh, yes--
Dance Tonight--he'll smile...



Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

First day of summer.
Cigar infused evening air.
And my mandolin.

----------


## JEStanek

Chuck Norris Roundhouse
Mandos snap like bad guy bones
The Café fears him

----------


## B. T. Walker

From maple and spruce
Phosphor bronze wound and plain steel
Mandolin music

----------


## fatt-dad

Checking with my "peeps".
First I check the classifieds.
Then I check "new posts".

----------


## B. T. Walker

Had the blues so long
They done turned into the blacks...?
Da Welbutrin Blues

Have you realized
Listening to hard core blues
Can be depressing?

Without mandolin
I'd be pickin' a banjo...
Music therapy

----------


## mandolooter

Geetar's Cadillacs
Hillbilly music, yeehaa
what about mando's?

----------


## JEStanek

Positive outlook
generates healths quick return
Stay focused, friend Butch.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Checking with my "peeps".
> First I check the classifieds.
> Then I check "new posts".


fatt-dad reads my mind
exactly how I do it
almost ev'ry day

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Three weeks of rains, floods--
Mower shakes hands out of tune,
Mando (lonely) waits...




Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Back from Chicago.
Swedish family reunion.
My front porch awaits. . .

----------


## B. T. Walker

Capitalism --
Law of supply and demand
Determines the price.

Luthiers don't screw --
Neck joints dovetailed to bodies
With clamps and hot glue.

----------


## DryBones

need lefty f case
bagged TKL on eBay
thirty bucks, thanks Mike

----------


## MASadict

Have MAS to a Fault
Why buy another mando?
Play the one you've got

----------


## Calvin

How do you make a haiku again?

----------


## JEStanek

Haiku' in this context, 3 lines of 5, 7, and 5 syllables. Ideally with some kind of mando reference.

for example

Calvin is new here
Welcome him with fiddle tunes
Mandos say hello

More info here. Your homework... a haiku.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Mandolin music
> flowing into the mainstream.
> Thanks to you, Sir Paul.


Mandolin music
flowed once into the mainstream:
Hooters and Hootie # :Wink:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Luthiers don't screw --
> Neck joints dovetailed to bodies
> With clamps and hot glue.


Luthiers don't screw:
Imaculate reception
...of neck in body

----------


## Django Fret

> Originally Posted by  (Django Fret @ June 23 2007, 05:11)
> 
> Mandolin music
> flowing into the mainstream.
> Thanks to you, Sir Paul.
> 
> 
> Mandolin music
> flowed once into the mainstream:
> Hooters and Hootie #


Mandolin Music.
I remember REM
did a nice job too.

----------


## fatt-dad

One more for the charts.
Listen to "Mandolin Rain"
But, I don't like it. . . .

----------


## Calvin

Thanks fatt dad

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Rain, wind and lightning--
Checkbook bows to the new roof,
Not the new mando...  



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Best to have a roof
Under which you will enjoy 
Your old mandolin

Hope your checkbook bows
Only for deductible...
Were you in good hands?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Yes, in good hands, but
Roofer's tempo overhead,
A bad metronome.

----------


## Mark Walker

So many don't get
How efficient is Haiku
Story in three lines...

Dmarie described
Very thorough picture show
With just a few words!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Thank you--my students
Would roll their eyes, say "Few words!?
Must be wrong person..."




Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Dog drinking water
Inspiration for Sam Bush
Better metronome

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Bluegrass Hawaii
Haiku's Haleiwa Joe's
Mandol' _in_ Haiku

----------


## B. T. Walker

Along Haiku Road
North of Haiku, Hawaii
Haiku Reservoir

Tropical island
With mandolins and haiku...
That's Maui Wowie!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Blonde two-point, sure nice!
Of Oregon's best craftsmen.
True Mowry WOWIE.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mando 101.
I, IV, V - pentatonics.
Play some fiddle tunes.

----------


## JeffD

> True Mowry WOWIE.

----------


## Reid Morsi

Mando on the brain
going to drive me insane
scroll envy i have

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Along Haiku Road
> North of Haiku, Hawaii
> Haiku Reservoir


Since 3/10 oh-three
_Mando-inspired Haiku_ thread:
Haiku reservoir  :Wink:

----------


## B. T. Walker

mad dawg/jimmacd
Opened Haiku Reservoir
Floodgate for mandos

----------


## JEStanek

Reservoir Mando
Alas I am Mr. Pink
Can't be Mr. Loar

----------


## JEStanek

Friday the Thirteenth
Strings break and must get restrung
Bloody fingertips

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Thanks for the image--
Gig tonight; oh, dear--the fear
And trepidation....

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Reservoir Mando
> Alas I am Mr. Pink
> Can't be Mr. Loar


LOL!

----------


## mandobsessed

Back in the Cafe
after a long hiatus
this thread is still here

The mandolin sings
my wife doesn't worry much
that I have no cash

----------


## B. T. Walker

Thunder and lightning
Make playing more exciting,
Yet only drizzle.

Radar shows weather
Conducive to mandolin
Picking up a storm.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Pickin' in thunder?
Should you get hit by lightning,
Time off. (Good conduct!)

----------


## JEStanek

Bronze wire strings conduct
Electricity blows mind
Mando goes boom flash

----------


## Dena Haselwander

> Pickin' in thunder?
> Should you get hit by lightning,
> Time off. (Good conduct!)





To insure time off;
Come hither song for lightning;
_Copper Kettle_--zap...



Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Styrofoam vortex.
Shipping box opens in car.
Mandolin journey.

----------


## fatt-dad

How 'bout two courses, four strings?
New mandolin style.
Maybe I'm dyslexic though. . . .

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Dyslexic players,
See mandolin upside down.
Bass: E A D G.

----------


## JEStanek

Vortex pulls hard.... sliding.... sloooooop.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Once through the vortex
A parallel dimension...
There are no banjos!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

> Once through the vortex
> A parallel dimension...
> There are no banjos!


My dead Aunt Carrie
Morphing with Carrie Nation;
Banjo/axe/banjo...


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

I shudder to think
Of Carrie Nation wielding
A fireplace poker!

----------


## fatt-dad

Oh, what did I start?
Free association day?
Grazes temperance.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Mando musicians--
That fine line of music holds
Lunacy at bay...  





Dena

----------


## Epiphone-Man!

Mandolin is great!
Have a set and play the eight!
strings I mean of course...

My first haiku...*sniff*

----------


## Don Christy

My meager attempts:

Import - Domestic
Provenance ain't no excuse
Play that mandolin

"A" "F" "4" or "5"
MAS gets you by the short ones
Play that mandolin

Don

----------


## B. T. Walker

A blacktop Johnson
Sits behind my desk at work...
My beater mando.

Female joker asked,
Want to see my black Johnson?
I unzipped the case.

A quick glance downward...
For a black Johnson, it's small
She said with a grin.

----------


## Epiphone-Man!

Thats not funny...

----------


## Epiphone-Man!

Named my mando Kate.
Could'nt decide which was best,
mando or my girl...

So I comprimised,
named my mando after her,
no one is left out!

----------


## B. T. Walker

There is a reason
I was smiling while picking...
Lack of gravity!

----------


## fatt-dad

My '20 A3.
The oldest thing at the beach.
Except for the sand.

fatt ever-seen-corrolla-NC-where-the-trees-are-even-new dad

----------


## mandolooter

1906 A
played till the frets were all gone
101

----------


## B. T. Walker

Don't like the weather?
Wait another five minutes,
It'll rain again.

Where did summer go?
Rain running down the window
Of my vacation.

The silver lining:
More mandolin practice time
Put to some good use.

----------


## fatt-dad

There's many theories.
The scientific process.
Like the mandolin.

----------


## Django Fret

A mandolin great
needing all kinds of support.
Butch Baldassari.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"Chinese-made" irks some
Devo cover irks others
Lighten up and play

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Some come here to learn.
Some only come to vent "irks."
Jim McD is right.

----------


## fatt-dad

Oh the tone fairies
Lurking in a mandolin
Transcending science.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

New orchestra class,
Mostly violins--one says,
"Can I learn banjo?"

Another hoots, says:
"That's a bluegrass instrument--
Pick the mandolin..." # # #(ya gotta love 'em!)



Dena

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Weber Bighorn nice
Gibson Master Model too
Must have them now!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Different class this year...
They don't reject Bill Monroe
And respect mando.

Don't even think "pinch"...
It will wake me from my dream
To find a nightmare.

----------


## fatt-dad

It just takes a pinch
To waken from a nightmare
What's this? A banjo!

----------


## Tillmanator

I just ordered a less expensive mando by mail to use with kids. Thus inspires my haiku:

New mando by mail
Will it play respectably?
I hope I'm not screwed.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Best mando for tots...
One which can be played roughly
That's inexpensive.

----------


## Tillmanator

New mando player
Scome callouses are forming
My fingers hurt... ouch

----------


## B. T. Walker

The pain is short-lived,
But the calluses will peel
When you go swimming.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Limerick season...
Annual thread interrupts
Mandolin haiku.

----------


## fatt-dad

Mandolin curfew.
The final jig for the night.
Three beats to the wind.

(edited "jig" for "tune")

----------


## JEStanek

Labor of Mando
Alas a weekend misspent
Horses not mando

New Spira full sound
Sheoak sings resonantly
Thanks Jack. I love it.

----------


## Django Fret

> Limerick season...
> Annual thread interrupts
> Mandolin haiku.


Mando limericks.
It's not a bad thing to have...
Poetry for all.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Million, Billion
Trillion, Gazillion
Reasons why I love
the mandolinion

----------


## B. T. Walker

Day trip to the beach
Played mandolin in the sand
Watched the kids and swam.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Flaming marshmallow
Atop a tequila shot...
First day of Autumn.

Mesquite-smoked mando...
No matter where you're sitting
Campfire smoke follows.

----------


## JEStanek

A prayer for Butch
restoration and good scan
hope health and courage

----------


## B. T. Walker

Some good news from Butch
We pray for more improvement
Go Baldassari!

----------


## B. T. Walker

no punctuation
or capitalized letter
is in this haiku

music that followed
a verse libre philosophy
came to be called jazz

----------


## kjskipper

eight strings four courses
endless possibilities
infinite music

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Thirty years and Death
Still laughs--my brother never
Heard my mandolin...



Dena

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Sweet umber vessel,
Touch to chirp canorous chants.
Sing, charming mandolin.

----------


## Mark Walker

October is near
Whitetail deer call me away
From my mandolin

That is where I'll be
Archery season is here
Sitting in a tree

Mandolin must wait
Darkness though will always fall
Play when day is done

Too bad mandolin
Can't lure in the monster bucks!
But I love them both!

----------


## Robert Moreau

The one who inspires
We all pray for his good health
Butch Baldassari

Good luck Butch, Keep getting better!

R. Moreau,
Tokyo, 2007

----------


## B. T. Walker

Lazy Saturday
Blow off chores for mandolin
Unrepentant slob.
 #

----------


## Rocky Top

Already own 3 mandos
Still browse classifieds
I have MAS!

----------


## fatt-dad

Folk Life Festival.
Doyle Lawson, Wayne Henderson. . .
National Treasures.

----------


## JEStanek

October leaves fall
pumpkin soup and pumpkin tops
sweet tastes and sweet sounds

----------


## B. T. Walker

Flying overhead
The ISS and shuttle
Give inspiration.

No doubt with practice
I will achieve greater heights
Playing mandolin.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Back from Italy
A no-mando content trip
But I ate quite well

----------


## B. T. Walker

Trip to Italy
Without hearing mandolins?
Say it ain't so, Joe!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I _heard_ mandolins
But neither touched nor played one
And lost some callous

----------


## B. T. Walker

The waning moon shines
And the dog wants to go out...
Late-night mandolin.

----------


## Robert Moreau

We are moving soon
The truck can take my wife's things
My Mando? Hand held!

----------


## Mike Bromley

My contribution, aimed at the folks who consistently have no clue what a mandolin is.

Ukulele? Not!
I hear it all the time, so:
Educate Yourself!!

Who put the Les Paul
In the Hot Water Cycle?
What were they thinking??

----------


## Mike Bromley

Bill Monroe tunes are
Deceptively simple but:
Try and Play one Right.

Raw Hide circles fourths
Tombstone Junction's Hammer-ons
Tendonitis, now.

Ever really find
The way he tuned "get Up John"?
Uncle Pen might know.

William Smith Monroe
Rosine's Own Ambassador.
Kentucky Bluegrass!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Flanders Fields poppies...
The eleventh hour and day
The eleventh month.

Mando haiku bows
Remembering the fallen
And those who have served.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The silence of snow
Isolates one from others
But not from oneself

----------


## billkilpatrick

on the horizon
a mike dulak mandola
next year in vermont

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Bill's Muddy 'dola
(That's the maker not the tone)
Rosewood or Walnut?

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Bill's Muddy 'dola
> (That's the maker not the tone)
> Rosewood or Walnut?


rosewood, i believe
mike dulak's m-16
making love, not war

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Rat-a-tat-tat-tat
Firing on an M-16
In cross-picking mode

----------


## billkilpatrick

m-16 and case
autumnal flight to collect
lockin' n' loadin'

----------


## fatt-dad

Like I have the time.
Practicing and falling leaves.
Don't forget to eat!

----------


## Tina MBee

"Sad and lonesome day"
tears fall on the mandolin
'chopping' hearts to bits

----------


## billkilpatrick

perched upon my thigh
warm, embracing lap dancer
zoftig mandolin

----------


## mandopete

How loud can it go?
My mando goes 11!
Marshall stack is next.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Thanksgiving winds down
For what was I so thankful?
Mandolins, of course!

The turkey carcass
Celery, onions, carrots...
Cold weather; hot soup.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i'm a believer
that no-name, ebay oval
i know it's out there

----------


## B. T. Walker

Davy Crockett plays
Listen to the Mockingbird
Backed by a bowlback

In "The Alamo".
Really, it was Billy Bob
Fiddling around.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Best New Year's wishes...
Mandolin prosperity
In 2008.

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin in hand
staves, bars, clefs and dotted notes
"desperate housewives"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Fake Gibson photo
Posted on Cafe forum
Controversy? No

Mando policeman
Former Gibson employee
Sez "fear the big G"

"Barney Fife they ain't"
"Evil lawyers will get you!"
to be continued ...

----------


## JEStanek

Headphones cloak the sounds
from my i-pod library
legally made, hmmm?

----------


## mandopete

Copy a Gibson?
That is no big problem man.
Now try a cowbell!

----------


## Mark Walker

Snow is falling now
Snow-blower runs constantly
Not my mandolin #

Some day lake effect
Weather systems will wind down
Meanwhile I blow snow

The snow _does_ hide well
All the dreary browns and grays
Beautiful white world

One must always count
God's blessing's as they're given
Pure splendor is seen

My only wish would be
Snow be falling everywhere
Except roads and walks! #

----------


## B. T. Walker

Avoid detection
When violating the law...
Fly under radar.

----------


## JEStanek

Tight tangled old mess
hopeless amongst each other
laws and my ear buds

----------


## Mark Walker

> Avoid detection
> When violating the law...
> Fly under radar.


My 'cousin' is right
Don't get caught when traveling
Speeding near a cop!

----------


## B. T. Walker

A cold, rainy night...
Perfect for a hot toddy
And some mandolin.

----------


## JEStanek

A Glorious day
My mando is finally
returned from the shop

sweet notes ring freely
no more evil - angry buzz
new nut and saddle

----------


## Magnus Geijer

A cry to heaven,
raised by trembling earth beneath:
haiku thread must live!

----------


## fatt-dad

Ground-hog festival.
With mandolins and guitars.
Big fat blisters too!

----------


## CoMando

Fingers are hurtin'
too many notes in this song
But..I will get it

----------


## B. T. Walker

After a tough day
Picking on a mandolin
Sure takes the edge off.

----------


## B. T. Walker

On Valentines Day...
Do you need to get a life
If you love mandos?

----------


## Tina MBee

my own "Sweet Daddy"
was the Valentine for me
8 strings -no heart break

----------


## B. T. Walker

One seventy-two
Happy Birthday Lone Star State
"Texas, Our Texas".

----------


## fishdawg40

mandolin right here
tomorrow possibly not
play, play have much fun

----------


## jerrymartin

a quartet at last
the frets are so far apart
new mandocello

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Apple of my _ear_:
My new Arches mandolin
(New to me at least  :Wink:

----------


## JoeGamble

Violin and Bow
Can't compare with the quick pop
Of new mando strings.

(And now, in the Kerouac style of American 'Pops')

My instruments
Lie all around
Playing themselves

(If you don't know what 'Pops' are, you should look them up, and yes technically its not a haiku. But its still fun to write.)

----------


## CamelCity

Breedlove Quartz FF
Funky lines, glorious sound
And it's mine, all mine

----------


## B. T. Walker

On March seventeenth...
A frothy pint of Guinness,
Corned beef and cabbage.

Pot of mandolins
At the end of the rainbow...
Cafe leprechaun.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

MAS deferred
It sags like a heavy load
And then it explodes

(with apologies to the Langston Hughes estate  :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

It coulda been worse...
You could have bought a fake Loar,
Or owned Bear Stearns!

----------


## billkilpatrick

jim - don't know how many of us are familiar with langston hughes - literary or otherwise - ... but that speaks heaps to mando-longing ...

... very good poem.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> jim - don't know how many of us are familiar with langston hughes - literary or otherwise - ... but that speaks heaps to mando-longing ...
> 
> ... very good poem.


That was the very first poem of his that I read, and it really clicked with me. I know it has much deeper cultural and social implications, but it helped inspire me to make the time to start putting my postponed dreams into action, such as completing my degree, reading more, becoming a better musician -- _and_ buying a nicer mandolin. 


Not a haiku, but I took liberties with the original here:


_What happens to MAS deferred?

Does it crackle and check
like a vintage A-0? 
Or dry out and split -- 
And then bow?
Does it smell like dust?
Or film and glaze over-- 
or rust?

Maybe it just sags 
like a heavy load.

Or does it explode?_


(I saw no need to modify the last three lines  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

A puppy brought home
puddles on my floors to clean
no time to change strings

 

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

Puppies piddle and chew...
Store your mando in its case
Now more than ever.

----------


## JEStanek

It's a foster pup
mandolins are safe and sound
Pup and pools leave soon

(my wife the vet - my floors are wet)

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm living the blues.
No more old-time fiddle tunes.
Fingerpicks for me. . . .

----------


## Mark Walker

Leak in basement wall
Too much rain and melting snow
Fingers look like prunes...

Like the small Dutch Boy
I try in vain to stop leak
Fingers look like prunes...

Hydraulic cement
Does not stop the flow at all
Fingers look like prunes... #

Everything off floor
Rain will end some day I hope 
Wrinkled fingers heal! # #

----------


## fatt-dad

Sitting in the car.
Windshield wiper metronome.
Playing "Pigmeat Blues."

----------


## B. T. Walker

A cool front blew through...
Clear skies, fresh air, perfect temp
Outdoors mandolin.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Can pruny fingers
Cause your fingerboard to warp?
Sorry 'bout the leak.

In Texas houses
Basement leaks are no problem...
We don't have basements!

----------


## Mark Walker

My cousin speaks truth
No basements, no leaks are found
Mine will dry someday.

I have to ask this though,
Where you hide in tornado?
Basements can save life! #

----------


## B. T. Walker

Computers make life simple?
Tune G-D-A-E
And simply play mandolin.

----------


## fatt-dad

Season of the which.
Which mandolin should I play?
Outside on the porch.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Some acts to push mandolins
Wouldn't do the trick...
Like Alvin and the Chipmunks.

----------


## Khmando

Already have two
Thinking about buying more
Empty pocketbook!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Boy with mandolin,
Contest score: Superior--
(Also scored hot date...)




Dena

----------


## mandozilla

My set up issues
Too numerous to mention
Need new mando NOW!

----------


## mandozilla

Want a new Gibson
Better half would have a cow
Get new better half?

----------


## B. T. Walker

A new better half
Would be much more expensive
Than a new Gibson.

A classic riddle:
Why does divorce cost so much?
Because it's worth it.

----------


## JEStanek

The sound weaves around
notes fall like cherry blossoms
new Dean, new day - joy

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Seems not enough time
Building is not fast enough
Dobro- diversion

----------


## mandozilla

He took my offer
My Kettler is on the way
I'm in hog heaven

----------


## mandopete

Cinco De Mayo.
Tonight Carne Asada
and then tequila!

----------


## Robert Moreau

I Jammed with my friends
We did a mighty fine job
What an awesome night

----------


## Chip Booth

Arches,Flatiron
New mandolins are a treat
Hard to play them all

Will I settle down,
Learn to play one mandolin
Like Sam and Bill?

----------


## Steve Davis

music in my head
need to find a mandolin
hear it now out loud

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I love flat-top A's
And never had scroll envy
But more to the point...

----------


## mandopete

And what is your point?
   Is it not to have a point?
     Or is it pointless?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I've two points to make:
Flat-tops are pointless but sweet;
I want sweet two-point

----------


## JEStanek

Two pointed sweetness
Labraid sounds make me joyful
Scroll on headstock, nice!

----------


## Chip Booth

Good day for Haiku
Eleven posts to the thread
The day's not over

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Entire jazz band
Attends orchestra concert--
Earth shifts on axis...



Dena (still astounded)

----------


## mandozilla

My Kettler is here
I will have no more MAS days
My search is complete

----------


## mandozilla

Better half upset
What do you need that one for?
Can't control myself

----------


## mandozilla

Mando sale coming
I'll keep my Kettler thank you
Will make wife happy

----------


## JEStanek

Fifteen years wedded
Bliss augmented with mandos
Rich extra chord tone.

----------


## B. T. Walker

That's what I call love...
Futile resistance to MAS
Just to please the spouse.

----------


## John L

Playing mandolin is like 
picking a fiddle with eight strings 
Doo-dah

----------


## Dena Haselwander

The music remains;
Oklahoma Hall of Fame 
Fiddler Dick Barrett

Still plays pure sweet tones--
Young musicians take the stage,
Emulate greatness...



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Past school night curfew
Front porch mandolin pickin'
Worried wait for kid.

(New last line: Yay! She just came in.)

----------


## man dough nollij

The Sweet Pea is ill
Top caved, no joy comes from there
Resort to plywood

Pac rim on my lap
Set up could be better, eh?
Frets worn beyond hope

A bird in the hand
Is better than no mando 
Must ignore the noise

Calluses form now
Must keep fingertips tough now
Clamp the buzzes down

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Tornado sirens
Strike fear in right wrist; at last--
A fast tremolo.....



Dena

----------


## man dough nollij

Sun wont be back soon
Cold and dark, so dark and cold
Mando warms the soul

----------


## man dough nollij

See, the stars twinkle
Chill air penetrates the coat
Inside for practice

Music of the spheres
Astronomy inspires me
Write a mando song

Such extreme darkness
Star flicker like a pinhole
Warm and light inside

Hogging the thread now
No one else comes out to play
I plink on alone

----------


## Dena Haselwander

I'll come out to play--
Thunder out west; "tornado
Tremolo" returns...



Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

It must be a treat...
View southern constellations,
No light pollution.

Wilderness inspires
The muse in many artists...
See the Southern Cross?

Crosby, Stills, and Nash
Raked in a boatload of cash
Looking at those stars.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Tips for a long life:
Work well, eat well, exercise,
And play mandolin

(Inspired by this article my wife just sent me.)

----------


## B. T. Walker

In appreciation of Jim MacDaniel's tag line:

Ave, pandura.
O, carpe cerevisi!
Nunc est bibendum.

Rough translation:

Hail, old Roman lute.
Wrap your hand around a beer!
Now it's time to drink.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Mmmmm... cerevisi

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Mmmmm... mpyra

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mmmmm...hqt.

----------


## B. T. Walker

A cash and kind trade...
My veterinarian
Likes bluegrass and scotch.

----------


## man dough nollij

Insomnia sucks
Dark days rob me of my sleep
Light therapy helps

Plink alone at night
Getting better? Not so sure
Beats television

----------


## B. T. Walker

Six-month-long darkness...
The half-way point is next week,
Antarctic mando.

I bet you get good
Practicing on fiddle tunes
Hour by week by month.

----------


## mandozilla

Huck Finn Jubilee
So many great bands so little time
Jamming was awesome

----------


## mandozilla

Met a Kettler guy
Never seen two at a time
Only at Huck Finn's

----------


## mandozilla

Many compliments
At the Huck Finn Jubilee
My Kettler not me

----------


## Tina MBee

warm Virginia night
bluegrass music on the porch
pickin' and grinnin'

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Nursing home visit,
Father's Day; sad, distant eyes--
Mandolin brought smiles...





Dena

----------


## Dena Haselwander

New glasses today--
Well mercy me there are dots
Along my fretboard!




Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Horrible blue screen
A frustrating hard drive crash
Technology bites.

E-mail doesn't work;
Copy data to new drive...
I missed the cafe.

----------


## mandozilla

BBQ and Jam
My Kettler and I will play
A glorius day

----------


## mandozilla

The July 4 jam
Was such a great time for all
Butt sore from wood bench

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Spent too much money,
A miss, not a hit--these strings
Sound like--well, you know...



Dena

----------


## mandopete

Do you tell someone
That they don't know how to play?
Not if it's a friend!

----------


## billkilpatrick

lustrous shiny back
glassy-smooth grip up the neck
soundboard chewed to bits

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"What does it all mean?"
Be one with your mandolin
And then you will know

----------


## Perry

Greyfox will be soon
Which mandolin shall I bring
Mix will stay in tune

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

A trio of Manns:
Two EM4's, a Two-Point.
MAS in remission...

...temporarily!

----------


## fatt-dad

Tendonitis wrist.
Old-time jam at local bar.
Playing way too fast!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Vacation this week
Watching three year old alone
Mando sing-along

----------


## billkilpatrick

twelve haiku today
poetic conflagration
good write hand technique

(12:14 am here in italy ... "today" is now "tomorrow" ... buona notte!)

----------


## mandopete

Wearin' cover-alls
That's Mike Compton's look for you,
Got it from Hartford.

----------


## JEStanek

Clothes worn on the stage
nudie Suit or overalls
Either _could_ be schtick.

Play well in comfort
Engage the crowd with good tunes
Clothes don't make the man.

----------


## man dough nollij

Alas no Rocky Grass
Fixing radios down south
Festival next year

The sun comes up soon
Three weeks to the first sunlight
Dark for long enough

My new red octave
Quietly waits in Bozeman
Cant wait to meet her

My first winter here
Well by far the strangest place
Pick mando solo

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Six hours into
Weeklong adventure with son
He's wearing me out

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Picking at midnight
Must cease--dreaded schoolbell tolls
Friday next...too soon!


Dena

----------


## B. T. Walker

Oklahoma schools
Start way too early for me...
I feel Dena's pain.

School starts up again
Just as I start to enjoy
A lazy summer.

What could save us from
Mandolin interruptus?
Big lottery wins.

----------


## mandopete

After Labor Day
The bluegrass festivals end
And school starts up - ugh!

----------


## billkilpatrick

william blake mandolin haiku:

awake in the night
tiger maple burning bright
scroll-ful symmetry

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Caldwell, Kansas fair--
Fiddle vies with lowing cows...
Friends, food, fun--bluegrass.


Dena

----------


## billkilpatrick

elizabeth barrett browning mandolin haiku:

how do i love thee?
with I - IV - V chord patterns
and maybe a chop

----------


## billkilpatrick

carl sandburg mandolin haiku:

slowly creeping in
fast "foggy mountain breakdown"
some feat for this cat

----------


## B. T. Walker

Samuel Taylor Coleridge mandolin haiku:

Kubla Khan decreed
Damsels playing mandolins
In Xanadu's dome.

----------


## B. T. Walker

T. S. Eliot haiku:

We're the Holler Men
Heads filled with bluegrass, alas
No teeth; just banjos.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Joyce Kilmer:


"I think that I shall
Always see: that mandolins
Come from lovely trees..."



Dena

----------


## billkilpatrick

anon mandolin haiku:

sticks, stones break my bones
but mandolins won't hurt me
might just break the bank

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Edward Lear:


"There once was a man--
D'oh! I can't do limericks!
Form ruins the rhythm..."


Dena

----------


## man dough nollij

Here are a couple I submitted to the Safety Haiku competition here at Mac Town. They could be considered mando-applicable, at least to builders.

Sharp tools need respect 
Amputations cramp my style 
Ten fingers just right 

Band saw is our friend
Careful not to sever limbs
Too much paperwork

----------


## mandopete

e e cummings:

oh sweet mandolin
here on the cafe it's nice
to read some haiku

----------


## mandopete

William Shakespeare:

To B - Not To B?
Used a capo for this key.
That is the question!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Homer Simpson:

Doh! I don't get it
Why would you want to B Flat
When you can B Sharp?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Langston Hughes:




> MAS deferred
> It sags like a heavy load
> And then it explodes

----------


## billkilpatrick

bob dylan haiku:

afflicted with MAS
a man of constant borrow
like a rolling stone

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Jim Reeves:


"Hello, mandolin,
Nice to play ya, it's been a
Long time...since I did...


Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jack Kerouac:

It's waiting for you
The transcendental brilliance
Of the mandolin

----------


## B. T. Walker

Percy Bysshe Shelley:

Ozymandius
Look on my works, ye Mighty
Despair reading TAB.

----------


## billkilpatrick

francis scott key haiku:

oh say can you see
the economy failing
pac-rim mandolin

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Euripides (Coleridge translation)

In Cithaeron's glen
Rites and dances are ordained
Led by mandolin

----------


## MandoNorth

A few for your consideration....

mandolinist verse
artistry in double strings
plectrum poetry 

---

what chord have I struck
when my dog begins to howl
and my cat cries out

---

practice makes perfect
the tips of my fingers hurt
I make love numbly

----------


## mandopete

Edgar Allan Poe

Edgar wants mando...
Quothe the Raven "Nevermore!" #_..or perhaps "No Way Dude!"_
It's just MAS my friend.

----------


## billkilpatrick

a.a. milne haiku:

wife is bearing up
"oh pooh! ... one more mandolin!"
now we are 60

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Dr Seuss: 

One chord, two chord, build 
A new chord--red flame, gold flame,
Chords that you can't tame... 


Dena

----------


## mandopete

William Wordsworth

Tune mando...but I
Wandered lonely as a cloud.
(Could not find a jam!)

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Robert Frost:


Whose mando is this?
I think I know--he left it 
Here out in the snow...



Dena

----------


## DryBones

Eastman Give-A-Way
August fifteenth, my birthday
Come home to pappa!

----------


## man dough nollij

Southern Hemisphere
Birthday wishes to Jason
Mine is in two weeks

----------


## DryBones

thanks! Happy B'day to you too!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Thundering herd nears,
Not "Ghost Riders in the Sky"...
Students start Monday.

Is twenty-two years
Teaching in junior high school
Like Hell's deepest pit?

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Life in junior high
Makes life in "Hell's deepest pit"
Seem like sweet Eden...



Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Berk'ley Music Fest
Alas, so close yet so far
Stuck home with Quicken

----------


## mandopete

IBMA poll,
the best in 2008?
There's no consensus!

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin classes
extracurricular fun
youthful toe-tappers

----------


## B. T. Walker

A good fiddle tune
Like "Whiskey Before Breakfast"...
Intoxicating.

----------


## man dough nollij

Suns coming on up
Lighter, lighter every day
Play a happy tune

Back to Montana
Bridger OM awaits me
No more snow and ice

Summer fades for you
And now winter ends for me
Fiddle tunes in light!



Been a long time gone
At the bottom of the earth
Penguins left. Not me.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Ink, lines, spaces, staff:
Mute, until I trace their path.
Fingers, strings, now sound.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Horse hair and sheep guts--
Witchy sounding brew; who knew
Music would ensue?




Dena

----------


## JEStanek

Flames lick a night sky
Cinders flare- consume a home
rally to our friend.

----------


## billkilpatrick

off on holiday
loss of scroll too much to bear
"beater" back on shelf

----------


## B. T. Walker

Like modern Neros
Democrats, Republicans
Fiddle while Rome burns.

Windbag senators
Make me want to play mando
In peace and quiet.

I apologize
For linking sweet mandolins
With rank politics.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Work in Libya
Dessicated mandolin.....
Take beater on road.

Bad Intonation
Tone like a popcorn f*rt, eh?
Cheap Russian strings, too.

Ah, but it's worth it
Sooner or later I get
To play my new hoss.

----------


## mandopete

New forum software,
I love the photo albums.
Thanks to Scott and Dan!

 :Cool:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Tichenor's Baby
Took on some nice new features
In the process, huh?

----------


## Mark Walker

New format is great
Scott and Dan do greatest work
We just all enjoy

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mando Haiku bows...
For making the Cafe great
Thanks to Scott and Dan.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Hail to the Message....
Bored? Join with the Eight-stringer
Seventeen-Beaters!

----------


## Mike Bromley

Happy Birthday Bill
Big Mon, Your Rhythm Resides
In all of us now.

September Thirteenth
Should be a national day
Of Celebration!

----------


## eestimando

_...Mu gibson f üheksa
mu ainus truu kaaslane 
siin julmas maailmas ta..._

----------


## Robert Moreau

a cat in my case
soft warm comfort is found there
under the full moon
 :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Furballs in your Case!
Belly-button lint, from your
Feline Mandolin!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Fall is arriving...
10:44 Central Time
On Monday morning.

Jazzy "Autumn Leaves"...
The perfect mandolin tune
The first day of Fall.

Best get started now.
Just ninty-four shopping days
Then Santa's sleigh flies.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Equinox, Solstice!
The Rhythm of the Seasons!
Another year gone....

Seems I tap my feet
Play "Christmas Time's a-Comin"
On the Mandolin.

----------


## mandozilla

Callouses from hell
Festival season ending
Sore fingers next spring.

 :Cool:

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Weber Yellowstone:
My small music room sounds like
A huge concert hall...




Dena

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Equinox, Solstice!
> The Rhythm of the Seasons!
> Another year gone....
> 
> Seems I tap my feet
> Play "Christmas Time's a-Comin"
> On the Mandolin.


yankee mandolin
libyan desert bluegrass
perhaps an oud, dude?

----------


## Mike Bromley

> yankee mandolin
> libyan desert bluegrass
> perhaps an oud, dude?



All I can think of:
R O F L M A O
Canuck Mando Dude
 :Laughing:

----------


## man dough nollij

Resonator blues
Shiny, but has the tone of
A dented pop can

New Pac-rim reso
With a neck wide as I-10
Goes back to Lansing

Can pick but not spell
In the coaled coaled winter winned
My brane is froazin'

----------


## billkilpatrick

> All I can think of:
> R O F L M A O
> Canuck Mando Dude


know a'boot it now
"R O F L M A O"
wikipedia

north american
bluegrass in north africa
mandolin mondo

----------


## Mike Bromley

> know a'boot it now
> "R O F L M A O"
> wikipedia
> 
> north american
> bluegrass in north africa
> mandolin mondo


Geographical
Awareness comes at a price
Nostrils full of Sand

Mondo Mandolin
Becomes somewhat bedraggled
In the hot desert.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Does sunlight improve
The playing of mandolin
In Antarctica?

In darkness or light
That far south, one fact remains...
It's still really cold!

----------


## JEStanek

Cold and dry, parched air
night time lasts beyond madness
sunlight - welcome friend

----------


## man dough nollij

When looking for milk 
In the sahara, might try 
The drama dairy

----------


## JeffD

> When looking for milk 
> In the sahara, might try 
> The drama dairy


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Smile:   :Frown:   :Crying:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> When looking for milk 
> In the sahara, might try 
> The drama dairy


When in the desert
Every day is hump day, eh?
Mando in two weeks!!!

 :Grin:

----------


## billkilpatrick

benghazi bluegrass
libyan lyricism
where GDA(ff)E reigns

----------


## Mike Bromley

> benghazi bluegrass
> libyan lyricism
> where GDA(ff)E reigns


The Colonel from Sirte?
Mixolydian Modal
Mando Grandpa Oud!

Son of Oud, is Lute!
Etymological root
Becomes Obvious!

Ghibli blowing Dust
Across the Hot Sands of Time
Seeping through the Cracks......

Haiku, Nipponese.
And, Family Tree, Arabic.
MondoMando Tales......

----------


## B. T. Walker

Stealth police cruiser...
Wish I had been speed picking
And not picking speed.

----------


## JEStanek

Lights flash red and blue
cruisers pulled him over
string flashes better

bummer, Dude.

----------


## man dough nollij

Not to rub it in..
No cops, free gas, food, and house
Cold and windy, though.

MAS is like a beast
So ready to be unleashed
Must control myself

Travel round the world
Hit a lot of music shops
Mustn't spend my loot! 

Sweet Bridger OM
Waiting for me in MT
Can't wait to play her

----------


## B. T. Walker

Ticket in the mail...
Big Brother is watching you
Red light surveillance.

Two hits in one week...
I think I'm a good driver
Johnny Law doesn't.

Must drive cautiously...
Mando Acquisition Fund
Depleted by fines.
 :Crying:

----------


## B. T. Walker

Uninterrupted...
Both daughters at sleepovers
Makes good practice time.

----------


## B. T. Walker

No posts in two weeks..
Mando-inspired Haiku muse
Took a vacation!

The USPS
Left a notice to pick up
My new instrument.   :Smile: 

Two points, oval hole
Quilted maple, Ludewig Blue...
Mandolin beauty.   :Disbelief:   :Grin:

----------


## UsuallyPickin

THanks for the laughter
My friends call me back again
We will be playing

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> When looking for milk 
> In the sahara, might try 
> The drama dairy


Aged *West End* schedule
Yields no cure for _any_ thirst
The _Drama_ Dairy

----------


## pocketbones

how happy i'd be
if i could pick like steffey
all hail big sexxy

----------


## billkilpatrick

eastern light of dawn
falls upon my mandolin
songs of dark promise

sunshine from the west
light warming my mandolin
songs of thanksgiving

northern exposure
my mandolin is glowing
a cool containment

southern exposure
russet colored mandolin
cerulean sky

----------


## Mike Bromley

Boreal? Austral?
Occident, or Orient?
Compass Mandolin!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Bm7
To E7 followed by
A Major7.

(Jazzy!)

----------


## Carolyn Hastings

I'm a beginner
I mess up and break strings, and
My fingers are sore.

Enthusiasm
Pulls me to the mandolin
Like moon pulling tide.

----------


## JEStanek

A Hastings welcome
Beginners must break and play
Mandolin brings joy

----------


## B. T. Walker

Already posting
In "Mando-inspired Haiku"...
Auspicious, Hastings.

----------


## man dough nollij

Back in the states now
No more Oz, Kiwis or ice
Pick up octave soon!

----------


## Carolyn Hastings

Heh, thanks JEStanek and B.T.Walker!

Restrung mandolin
Without cursing or swearing
Oh, wait...yes I did!

Marauding toddler
Plays with mama's mandolin
Rogue playing a Rogue.

----------


## billkilpatrick

withdrawn from the world
news unwatched, papers unread
calloused finger-tips

----------


## Mike Bromley

Sociopathic?
Try one of these little things!
Good fer what ails ya!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Sociopathic?
> Try one of these little things!
> Good fer what ails ya!


draw-bridge up, moat filled
counting all my golden notes
m'-wha-ha-ha-ha

----------


## Mike Bromley

> draw-bridge up, moat filled
> counting all my golden notes
> m'-wha-ha-ha-ha


Mandolin known as
Italy's National Bird
Fly over moat, eh?

 :Chicken:

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Upper strings sound bells,
Lower, the Carol--Christmas 
Mandolins begin...

----------


## B. T. Walker

"Stormy Weather" and
"Brother, Can You Spare a Dime?"...
Bear market anthems.

----------


## B. T. Walker

What song do you play
Two days before Thanksgiving?
Turkey in the Thaw!
 :Laughing:

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanksgiving dinner.
A fam'ly cacaphoney.
Mandolin in case.

(good one Altair!)

f-d

----------


## billkilpatrick

thanksgiving turkey
lip-smacking greasy fingers
mandolin fowl play

----------


## groveland

Eschliman cooks up
FFcP and GiJM*
success recipe



*_pr._ gi'-jum

----------


## man dough nollij

Back in the states now
No Snow, no blow, no cold, for
The real world is here.

Tried my jam session
Had no clue, but that's okay.
Learning, learning soon. 

What's the matter now?
Sun gets lower, that's not right.
Darker: not so great

----------


## B. T. Walker

Songs of the season...
"Jingle Bells" and "Silent Night"
"Christmas Time is Here".

A boss told a friend
Stop playing Vince Guaraldi
In March and April.
 :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

There's two feet of snow,
In my driveway this morning.
Can you say -* SNOW DAY!*

Have a great holiday!

----------


## Mike Bromley

Alberta Deep Freeze!
Cryogenic disaster!
Hypothermia!

Look out the window...
Neighbor shovelling sidewalk...
Mando keeps me warm.

No Chinook wind blows.
Except for the rush of air
Out through the f-holes.

----------


## man dough nollij

I have mando brain
Snow blowing across highway
Looks like maple flame

----------


## John Hill

Pick control sloppy
Fingers missing correct frets
New mando will help

----------


## MandoJam

Once played the guitar
Gave it up for two more strings
Won't be goin' back

Sweet sound in those hills
Ain't no banjo sound like that.
Where's my credit card?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Chilled fingers today,
Stiff from scraping sidewalk ice...
Fretboard skills sluggish.

Snow-capped Luxor pics.
Next alarm "Global Warming?"
I'm much in favor.

----------


## Robert Moreau

Do FFcP
It has been working for me
Fingers steel and free

Holiday for me
Fam'ly and FFcP
Thank you Jazz Mando

Christmas time is here
Mandolin songs and good cheer
Warm strings and cold beer

----------


## man dough nollij

Dual grooves in fingers 
Callusses form on mild flesh 
Tough Fingers are Good

Brain is thawed out now
Hopefully I can learn soon
And not forget tunes

Left Austral Winter
Only to find more winter 
Here! I would say ARGH!

Lessons would be good.
Pickin' on my own okay
Pickin' help welcome.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Twelve drummers drumming...
Where are mandolins playing
During Christmastide?

A choir of angels
Is accompanied by harps
And you know what else.

----------


## mandroid

Winter cold is good,
If it was Hot all year, We,
would have their bugs, here !

Beetle eats your spruce
then no more mandolin tops
to make music on.

----------


## billkilpatrick

ants and busy bees 
hand me down my mandolin 
crickets play their part

---
http://www.youtube.com/user/billkilpatrick

----------


## B. T. Walker

Ash Wednesday starts Lent...
Six weeks and no meat?  Easy.   :Whistling: 
No mando?  No way.   :Frown:

----------


## man dough nollij

In the Low Lonesome
The high "Coo!" of the Skua
Is the sound I hear

----------


## mandozilla

Hey man dough nolij
Antarctica would kill me
How do you do it?  :Confused: 


I like solitude
But I also like jamming
Got a metronome?  :Laughing: 


Actually, I'll bet it has it's own kind of beauty way down there huh?  :Grin: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

(skates out onto the thin ice)

I need a bailout!
I wanna buy a Lloyd Loar
....that won't happen soon

----------


## Mark Walker

Late winter snow melts
Rains cutting drifts down to size
Bleak mud, brown grass shows

February dies
March will still bring further snow
Warm weather delayed

I will wait for May
Spring temps will prevail in time
Festivals will come!   :Smile:

----------


## Womandolin

I'm the best around
Five lessons, I'm a pro. ooops...
Holding the pick wrong. 

 :Crying:

----------


## Patrick Gunning

A mandolinist
Transcribing Casey Driessen
Crazy?  Time will tell

----------


## billkilpatrick

feeling jazzed around
pale moons don't excite me 
... it's those @!*# chords

----------


## B. T. Walker

Lost an hour last night
That won't fall back 'til Autumn...
Daylight Savings Time.
 :Sleepy:

----------


## JEStanek

an evening's bliss
Mando Magnificat joy
much inspiration

(Thanks, Linda)

----------


## Mike Bromley

Tick tock tick tock tick....
I think Mother Nature's sick!
Spring ahead?....snow thick!

----------


## Tina MBee

sun is out today
soft breeze on the mandolin
notes blow in the wind

----------


## B. T. Walker

Viva Fiesta...
For one hundred eighteen years!
Par-tay, mandolins!


San Antonio
Honors Texans' victory
At San Jacinto.

1836...
Texas wins independence
From Santa Anna.

----------


## B. T. Walker

School's out for summer...
Can you hear Alice Cooper?
School's out forever!

Unfortunately,
Summer is over and done
Before you know it.

Grab my mandolin,
Some summer music projects,
And head for the porch.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Summer time is here
Sunny with increasing chance
Of back-porch picking

----------


## fatt-dad

A-style or F-style?
Open up Pandora's Box?
Close your eyes, listen. . .

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I and Pangor Ban
We share similar passions
He hunts mice, I notes

----------


## Mike Bromley

> A-style or F-style?
> Open up Pandor's Box?
> Close your eyes, listen. . .


The Syllable Police have cited "Pandor" as being one "a" short of a syllable :Laughing: 

Today a spate of
Season-welcoming haikus
have bumped the thread, eh?

Back porch tunes, and now
Some pompous Canadian
Syllable-checking....

...seems the offender 
and the haiku policeman
have rocks in their head!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mark Walker

Lunchtime I must spend
Mowing the lawn once again
Always growing long

Tractor makes quick work
Round and round the yard I go
grass cut down to size

Now I will have time
Play my mandolin tonight  :Mandosmiley: 
Lawn again next week!   :Disbelief:

----------


## fatt-dad

Seventeen syl'bles
is not the only form of 
Haiku. Each line must talk.

fatt watching-the-police dad

----------


## mandopete

Each line must talk, eh?
That's the key to good Haiku.
Mando pickin' too!

----------


## billkilpatrick

as with "F" and "A"
traditional design works
nyet! to "new" haiku

----------


## man dough nollij

Darkest time of year
is upon us once again
See the stars at noon.

Pickin's hungy work
Maybe Allen Hopkins will
bring a ham sandwich

Play in the greenhouse
The Eastman would be happy
with humidity!

----------


## Dena Haselwander

A sad mando dirge
For almost ripe tomato
Killed by sudden hail...



Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding!
It's Dena Haselwander.
Today's big winner!

fatt pointing-out-seasonally-symbolic-nature-of-true-haiku dad

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Fatt-dad,


If 'twere still alive
That plump and yummy beefsteak
Would (with salt) be yours...


Thanks!     Dena

----------


## fatt-dad

Beefsteak in one hand.
Mandolin in the other other.
True inspiration!

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Beefsteak in one hand.
> Mandolin in the other other.
> True inspiration!


Both at the same time?
Frightening Consequences....
Ketchup and Splinters!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Beefsteak in one hand.
> Mandolin in the other other.
> True inspiration!


please check out this thread
"sanitizing mandolin"
slather-slobber-burp

----------


## Mike Bromley

> please check out this thread
> "sanitizing mandolin"
> slather-slobber-burp


Kilpatrick, you nut!
Don't you know it's rude to pick
With your mouth so full?

 :Grin:  :Whistling:  :Chicken:

----------


## JEStanek

Mandoline slicer
beefsteak tomato cuts
heaven on a plate

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Mandoline slicer
> beefsteak tomato cuts
> heaven on a plate


Now, would this plate be
Graduated? Or merely
Pressed from Laminate?

Would not the wound strings
Make many ragged edges
On Beefsteak slices?

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A roasted beefsteak
Side to a grilled beef steak, rare
Paired with Mandolin

----------


## mandopete

You say tomato
I say tomatoe (Dan Quayle)
Call the whole thing off!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Air conditioning
Turns hot mandolin picking
Into "Shady Grove".

Triple digit heat,
Not a drop of rain in sight...
Trees fight over dogs.

----------


## dunwell

tremolo battle
down up down up down faster
pick falls from my hand

----------


## Mark Walker

Beaver Island calls
Festival gig for our group!
Big stage for the band...

If tomatoes thrown
I have only one request
Please REMOVE from CAN!

 :Smile:

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Watermelons, heat--
Sudden thunders delights us;
Mandolins must wait...


Dena

----------


## JEStanek

sweet scent of mowed lawn
bike returned from ten years off
new tires, mando waits

(I got my old mountain bike tuned up after 10 years hanging in the garage.  It's fun to ride your bike in the neighborhood).

Jamie

----------


## Dena Haselwander

Our poor mandolins,
Pegs sadly slipping while we
Pursue other joys...


Dena

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My new Traveler
Redwood and Rosewood beauty
Can't wait 'till she's built

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Sweet scent of mowed lawn.
String trimmer slaps church dress shoes,
Dufus' dark socks, shorts.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

"Beefsteak" memories;
Years ago my former gig:
Chippendales stage name.

----------


## Dan Hoover

Sweet scent of mowed lawns
 eyes water,gnats fly up nose
 go back inside to mando..ahh-choo..

----------


## mandopete

Ted at Chippendales?
We can only wonder if,
He wore his mando hat!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Ted at Chippendale's
A new project for someone
With Photoshop skills

----------


## man dough nollij

That's a visual
That I really didn't need
Put on a robe, Ted!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Beefsteak? Actually, more like Bubba...

----------


## mandopete

Ted - that picture - it's
Hard to say what's more scary...
The boots or face-paint!

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Ted - that picture - it's
> Hard to say what's more scary...
> The boots or face-paint!


I can't help mention
The blatant use of rampant
syllabectomy.... :Whistling:

----------


## mandopete

> I can't help mention
> The blatant use of rampant
> syllabectomy....


Syllabectomy?
What on God's green earth is that?
Sounds like a disease!

 :Disbelief:

----------


## JEStanek

To shortify words
a syllabectomy makes
or loose course content

----------


## mandopete

Hey, I used to be in a band called _Syllabectomy_....

<sorry wrong thread>

----------


## mandopete

<bump>

Just put on new strings,
E-X-P Seventy-Five's.
Now adjust the bridge!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Jamie pointed out that this was the right home for this morning's musings (copied from my prior pos*t)
Haiku on new strings*

 behold, fresh bright bronze
sparkling wonder, ringing sound
is that tuner loose?

----------


## Mike Bromley

> <bump>
> 
> Just put on new strings,
> E-X-P Seventy-Five's.
> Now adjust the bridge!


The extra weight of
Anti-corrosion coating
might cave in yer top........ :Laughing:

----------


## MandoJam

You Don't Stop Playing,
Will You Please Give Me A Break,
Jesus F-ing Christ!

I thought this in a jam the other night.

----------


## Mandoviol

Waiting in a case
Sitting underneath my bed,
Mando needs playing.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> You Don't Stop Playing,
> Will You Please Give Me A Break,
> Jesus F-ing Christ!
> 
> I thought this in a jam the other night.


That reminded me of one of my favorite Beasty Boys ditties (haiku-ized):

_You Can't, You Won't And
You Don't Stop, Mike D Come On 
And Rock The Sure Shot_

----------


## billkilpatrick

brown toes hakiu:

unlit corridor
incontinent dog in house
mandolin solace

----------


## Mandoviol

Haiku on New Mandolin Strings:

Fingers slide 'cross steel,
shining new from envelope.
Ah, sonority!

----------


## mandopete

> brown toes hakiu:
> 
> unlit corridor
> incontinent dog in house
> mandolin solace


Nice segue there dude!
How does one get from dog poop,
to the mandolin?

----------


## fatt-dad

Winter trinity.
Hat, scarf and fingerless gloves.
Pickin' on the porch. . .

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Nice segue there dude!
> How does one get from dog poop,
> to the mandolin?


shower then glower
wife cuddles dog while i hug 
man's better best friend

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Mandoviol

Sixteen-ninety-five
Replies to this haiku thread
Is this a record?

----------


## BlueMt.

free time a plenty
401K memories
scroll envy retreats

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin in lap
what became of old girl friends?
life is long music

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin in hand
step outside in the moonlight
... music, life - ah life!

----------


## billkilpatrick

12th day of xmas
a fiddle from germany
one ol' boy waiting

----------


## mandopete

To another year
Here on Mandolin Cafe
Thanks to everyone!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A holiday feast
Served in four or five courses
Tuned in perfect fifths

----------


## B. T. Walker

Day Five of Twelve Days
Gold rings and a flock of birds...
Christmas ain't over.

Sweeter than ever...
The music of the season
Played on mandolin.

Guy Lombardo and
His Royal Canadians...
No mandolins there.

----------


## B. T. Walker

In fairness to Guy,
Lombardo played violin,
Mandolin's cousin.

----------


## billkilpatrick

lawrence welk squeeze box
and-a-one-and-a-two-a
bubbly old folks tunes

----------


## B. T. Walker

Is Bill Kilpatrick
Imitating Joe Cocker
Flashing a gang sign?   :Grin:

----------


## billkilpatrick

tried to give thumbs up
but the sandman intervened
zzz-sss-zzz-sss-(snork)

----------


## 8stringdreamer

out in the back yard
kitchen, bedroom, bathroom, stairs...
i've played everywhere

----------


## mandopete

Banjo as weapon?
Wow, that's unusal man!
More like a nuisance.

 :Smile:

----------


## Mandoviol

My mandolin is
Sitting in its case.  Why have
I not played this week?

Violin is a
Harsh mistress.  She and mando
Vie for affection.

----------


## JEStanek

Blizzard of oh ten
Makes for a good pickin day
Shoveling can wait

----------


## B. T. Walker

The Sears repairman
Invading my practice space
Fixes the washer.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Blizzard of oh ten
> Makes for a good pickin day
> Shoveling can wait


Atta boy, Jamie!
You see we Canadians
Have good excuses!

We even measure
Snow depth in Centimeters
To fudge the amount!

The White Stuff behind
The Forty-Ninth Parallel
Is Hidden Treasure!

----------


## man dough nollij

No mandolin now
It's boxed and on the way home
Play my air mando

Leaving here real soon
Two days and a wake up left
Warmer climes await!

Brand new Old Wave sits
Waiting for me in the states
Mesquite and cedar!

Pulled the internet
And phones from the cargo ship
Last boat 'till next year

Winter friends return
Braced for the long cold dark night
Sorry, outta here!

----------


## mandopete

> Atta boy, Jamie!
> You see we Canadians
> Have good excuses!


*HAIKU*

Is "Dirty Laundry"
a new Canadian term
for a big rip-off?

*/HAIKU*

----------


## Mandoviol

The snowfall outside
Makes me wonder if I should
Work or play mando?

----------


## Mike Bromley

> *HAIKU*
> 
> Is "Dirty Laundry"
> a new Canadian term
> for a big rip-off?
> 
> */HAIKU*


Er, Haiku out of
Context! Different Snow Job!
One for Shovel, Eh?

Too many Raw Nerves
From Mando Manufacture
Gone terribly wrong...

----------


## 8stringdreamer

Other side of world
it's hot, humid, stinking hot...
makes me fall asleep.

At last! New music!
Sightreading gone out window
Where does the time go?

Love my mandolin.
when it arrived and i played...
beyond fondest dreams

----------


## Mike Snyder

Snow has a downside
So majestic coming down
The result is mud


Doghouse sits silent
Tenor banjo sulks and pouts
Old man plays mando

----------


## B. T. Walker

Dirty laundry thread
Now mandolin history...
Time to move along.

Where am I headed?
Ain't nobody feeling pain
Down in Luckenbach.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Snow, snow, everywhere
Even in old Kentucky
Time for some _White_grass

----------


## Mandoviol

Marshall and Thile
Duet Gator Strut.  Can any
Thing be more sublime?

----------


## Randi Gormley

I sit in awe, read
These beautiful mando lines
And wish for talent ...

----------


## B. T. Walker

Canucks versus Yanks
Battle it out on the ice
For Olympic Gold.

Play "O Canada"
Or "The Star-Spangled Banner"
On your mandolin.

----------


## man dough nollij

In Hawaii now
No mandolins to be seen
Ooh-kalele though?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My Arches flat-top
Is now playing on Maui
In another's hands  :Frown: 



(BTW B.T.: I must say I like your new avatar)

----------


## Gerard Dick

Hockey gold medal
In a nail biter
Canada triumphs

----------


## Mandoviol

Seems academics
Will trump my picking tonight.
Mando waits for dawn.

----------


## B. T. Walker

As the week went by
I passed another birthday...
Hey!  I'm still kicking!

By this formula,
Sixty is the new forty,
I'm just thirty-five.
 :Grin:

----------


## hank

Festival Haiku

Muddy trails and song Joyful sounds the smell of rain Warm sun and smiles shine

----------


## man dough nollij

Back in the states now
Need to find a landing place
Pick up the Old Wave

Rusty playing skills
Callouses all gone away
FFCP time!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin:sidewalk  :Frown:  :Mad: ...
Always close your case latches;
Make this a habit!

This could have been bad...
Thank God for carbon fiber
Not even a scratch.

----------


## bones12

NCAA time
Who will win the whole thing now
Maybe Vermont can

----------


## hank

Down up down up down     Blazing blue chip shang alanga bing bang     Up down up down up

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Let's see, its been a while;

mandolin sings tales
old and new
to passers by
ephemera - know

----------


## B. T. Walker

Faith and begorrah!
Wear green on Saint Patrick's Day
Or else you'll be pinched.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

US St. Pat's Day:
'Tis _Hibernicis ipsis
Hiberniores_?  :Wink:

----------


## man dough nollij

Green beer hangover
Saint Patrick's day was yesterday
Down home on the ice

----------


## B. T. Walker

Extra haiku points
To Mad Dog Jim MacDaniel
For work in Latin.

Good poetry, Jim...
You deserve a Guiness Stout
On St. Paddy's Day.

----------


## Mandoviol

First warm day in months.
Birds are singing, grass is green,
Time to pick outside!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Extra haiku points
> To Mad Dog Jim MacDaniel
> For work in Latin.
> 
> Good poetry, Jim...
> You deserve a Guiness Stout
> On St. Paddy's Day.



LOL -- maybe we can get Eddie over here to do something in Irish

----------


## mandopete

It's Saint Patrick's Day
And what's for dinner you ask?
Green beer and haggis!

(not)

A nice Irish tune,
Whiskey Before Breakfast is.
Start the day off right!

----------


## rnjl

Statman's mandolin
breaking all boundaries
I am transfixed

----------


## bratsche

Impossible love 
best fifty bucks ever spent
funky Strad-O-Lin

 :Mandosmiley: 

bratsche

----------


## Mandoviol

In Spring, a young man's
thoughts turn toward the fairer sex.
Mando sings by night.

Her window, open
to the April breeze, sends notes
to her dozing ear.

She listens, then goes
_ad fenestra_ to see who
sings below in dark.

The lover hides in
the bushes.  She goes inside.
Love's successes lost.

----------


## MandoJam

This post never dies
Thank God for small miracles
I always love it

----------


## billkilpatrick

> In Spring, a young man's
> thoughts turn toward the fairer sex.
> Mando sings by night.
> 
> Her window, open
> to the April breeze, sends notes
> to her dozing ear.
> 
> She listens, then goes
> ...


... twang!

----------


## Dan Margolis

Collings MT-1
Strings are old but stay in tune
Time to make music!

----------


## Dan Margolis

A ukulele?
No, it is a mandolin.
It sure is little!

----------


## Dan Margolis

Need to hurry home
Cannot play my mandolin
While she is sleeping.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I see the problem
The solution is simple
I need an Ellis!

----------


## Ed Goist

Welcome Mandolin!
New stringed Friend: Graceful, clear, loud.
What sweet, vernal sound!

----------


## hank

Hear the pick ticking   Tick tick tick tick tick tick tick   Tick tick tick tick tick

----------


## Mark Walker

Outdoor temps get warm
Play mandolin on my deck
Sunshine sure feels good

Spring robins hop by
Confused by my mandolin
Worms sound good to them

No bugs around yet
Mosquitoes soon to bite me
Practice back indoors

Michigan is great
If state bird not mosquito
Still life here is grand

----------


## hank

Can you fix my axe      Yes sir you no worry now       Work good last long time

----------


## hank

Baby baby please     No more cold and misery   Only shorts and tee’s


Cool breeze and cold beer   Porch pickin and hanging swings   I’m in love with spring

----------


## B. T. Walker

We've four seasons here:
Summer, football, basketball
Then summer again.

One wintery day
Fifteen fat flakes of snow fell...
My students freaked out!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Baseball is summer
Or the other way around...
Summer *is* baseball.

Opening Day soon...
God Bless the Texas Rangers
And the other teams.

 :Grin:

----------


## B. T. Walker

The waking birds sing
As the morning sky lightens...
Happy Easter Day.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

A fine cool morning,
Beagle sitting on the deck,
Blue Jay on feeder.

----------


## Mark Walker

Tigers play today
On the road - K.C Royals
Spring is really here.

T.V. will be on
Mando will be in my lap
For commercial breaks.

----------


## mandopete

Tax day approaches,
Are you getting a refund?
It's M - A - S time!

----------


## fatt-dad

Let's fix old Gibson.
Planes, files, clamps, glue and desire.
Should be good enough.

----------


## hank

EU president publishes Haiku poetry book

http://apnews.myway.com//article/201...D9F3LT882.html

----------


## RobP

Traded my Breedlove
for a Weber Yellowstone
Im happier now

----------


## B. T. Walker

Watching the light show
While picking my mandolin
On the glassed-in porch.

Evening thunderstorms
Lightning, thunder, sheets of rain...
I'm glad I'm inside!

It seems so surreal...
The storm raging around you
As you play and play.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Grades and keys turned in...
More time for mandolin since
School's out for summer.

Kick back on the porch
Pick my mandolin and drink
An ice-cold brewski.

----------


## Mark Walker

Returned from wedding;
(Daughter lives in Ecuador)
Wedding went quite well

Did some sight-seeing
Ecuador has some cool things
Saw NO mandolins

Guitars seen plenty
No mandolins in Cuenca
Glad to be back home!

Love new son-in-law
Love our daugther's choice in men
Though no mandolins!

Back home on my deck
Silver Angel ringing out
Good to be back home!

----------


## JeffD

Charleytown Two Step
My goodness what a tune
Moderate tempo

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Hear my mando box
play the tunes of Bill Monroe
they sparkle and shine

----------


## mandopete

Mandolin Haiku....
It's always a treat to read
When I come back here

----------


## Ed Goist

Mandolin Cafe:
Danger lurks in trolling threads...
"Who's this Bill Monroe?"

----------


## tofutti

Earworms in my head
compulsively over and over
I hate you don't leave me

----------


## B. T. Walker

Embarassingly,
I don't write my mom this much...
My one thousandth post.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Summer picking time:
Poison ivy, mosquitos,
"Dawning of the Day" 

I find that the joy
Of music far outweighs all
The aggravations.

----------


## mandopete

Summertime  picking?
That means time to play outside
With friends and cocktails!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Y'all know the reason
Gin and Tonics are perfect
Summer pickin' drinks?

Limes prevent scurvy,
Quinine stops malaria,
Gin makes you happy.

----------


## mandopete

> Y'all know the reason
> Gin and Tonics are perfect
> Summer pickin' drinks?
> 
> Limes prevent scurvy,
> Quinine stops malaria,
> Gin makes you happy.


Yes, but can it stop
A case of poison ivy?
Still makes ME happy!

----------


## B. T. Walker

> Yes, but can it stop
> A case of poison ivy?
> Still makes ME happy!


Poison ivy sucks!
Don't scratch when it itches or
It'll never heal.

Doctors recommend
Calamine lotion and gin --
One outside, one in.

----------


## PhilGE

Summertime playing
With children, with mandolins.
Command performance.

Peapod or Guittern,
Technique is still my concern,
But the kids don't care.

Timeless lullaby.
Practicing my signature:
3/4 in my heart.

----------


## PhilGE

revisiting one of my faves:

Haiku! Gesundheit!
Silly man, I'm not sneezing.
This is poetry.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

FIFA World Cup blues:
US ousted by Ghana
¡Viva México!

----------


## bratsche

"Speed neck's slick as snot!"
"Mutilated mandolin!"
Round and round we go...

----------


## B. T. Walker

¡España gana!
Campeones del mundo --
¡Felicidades!

----------


## mandopete

Up to Darrington,
grand-daddy of all festers
Here in the Northwest!

http://www.glacierview.net/bluegrass/

----------


## dragonrAy

Sad in the corner
broken strings and damaged wood
sit alone no more

===

Sliding down your neck
I had so much healthy fun
then the tailpiece cracked

----------


## B. T. Walker

Happy Bastille Day...
Liberté, Egalité,
Et Fraternité.

----------


## billkilpatrick

it's too hot to sleep
too tired to even think
mandolin silent

----------


## B. T. Walker

Cool Siena morn
Warms up as the day passes...
Hot in Celsius.

A handy haiku
If you're used to Fahrenheit
And not Celsius.

Zero is freezing,
Ten is not, twenty is warm,
And thirty is hot.

billkillpatrick's cool
Melting in the Tuscan sun,
Temps in mid-thirties.

----------


## billkilpatrick

morning revival
hello caffine, my old friend
humming john dowland

"... love doth now invite"
one small step for mandolin
"... sweetest sympathy"

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## dragonrAy

My strange monster boy
sits waiting without his strings
I should buy new ones

===

Eating lunch at work
leaves me thinking I'd like to strum
albeit, poorly.

===

The first luthier choked
in telling me poor method;
now tailpiece broken
I won't go again
to haunt the stoop of his shop
but find better roads.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Cool Siena morn
> Warms up as the day passes...
> Hot in Celsius.
> 
> A handy haiku
> If you're used to Fahrenheit
> And not Celsius.
> 
> Zero is freezing,
> ...



20,68
Forty below is the same
30,86

----------


## B. T. Walker

> 20,68
> Forty below is the same
> 30,86


Two lucky numbers:
Thirty-eight is one hundred;
Twenty-three ideal.

----------


## manwithnoname

Mandolin haiku
are cool and sometimes random.
Refridgerator.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## fatt-dad

a mosquito bite
a swat across the forehead
can't play with headache

f-d

----------


## bratsche

*"Refridgerator?"*
Was that misspelled just for some
mandolin content?



bratsche

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## man dough nollij

Extra consonants
Sometimes fool the spell checker
But the meaning's there

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## manwithnoname

Wish I was that clever- unfortunately, I just misspelled it.  Love the haiku response, very nice!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Back to the Three R's...
Readin', Ritin', Rithmatic
Hickory not spared.

The first day of school
I was too busy to play
"In the Jailhouse Now".

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## mandopete

Early start for school,
Down there in the lone star state.
Summer ain't done yet!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Early start for school
Later than it used to be...
First week of August!   :Disbelief: 

Sea World and Six Flags
Lost their summer hires to school...
Austin pushed to change.   :Smile:

----------


## Mandoviol

Yes!  Can it be that
I now have mando lessons?
Too good to be true.

Tuesday afternoons,
No longer for Moody Blues,
Rather mando song.

Wait, the Moody Blues?
I wasn't even around 
Back in the Sixties....

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Ed Goist

Blackface Two Point, You
Exist in My Dreams Only.
So, Who will build you?

----------


## B. T. Walker

Children want MacBooks,
Daddy wants a mandolin...
Dropping Christmas hints.

----------


## billkilpatrick

remembrance day
just like it never happened
daddy's home again

----------


## Mandoviol

I've been at it over
two years now. Can I have a
Tone-Gard for X-mas?

----------


## Randi Gormley

Layoffs at work. I
survive again. Mandolin
helps deaden the pain

----------


## mandopete

X-Mas is comming,
The mando is sounding flat.
New strings can cure that!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Pawn shop mandolin
Unwanted and leveraged
Or a dream deferred?

----------


## billkilpatrick

work, chores - lots to do
string buzzing on the 8th fret
nose far from grindstone

----------


## Mandoviol

Bust a string, oh joy.
Now to wait for the mail-truck
to bring me new sets.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Rick Turner workshop
Yields Army/Navy cannon
Surprise gift from wife  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

playing in the park,
the neighbor was listening,
"I like your music"

----------


## Tina MBee

no mandolin content, but I know you'll share my joy  :Smile: 

just a happy day 
1952 Kay bass
it is now all mine!!

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Now that is Haiku!
Some of the rest, not so much!
Nice Kilpatrick!

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Billkilpatrick wrote:
work, chores - lots to do
string buzzing on the 8th fret
nose far from grindstone

Now that is Haiku!
Some of the others, not so much.
Nice Kilpatrick

----------


## Ed Goist

It's May, Spring is here
The time all things come to life,
Like my custom build!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Billkilpatrick wrote:
> work, chores - lots to do
> string buzzing on the 8th fret
> nose far from grindstone
> 
> Now that is Haiku!
> Some of the others, not so much.
> Nice Kilpatrick


fort jackson, s.c. 
basic training, years ago
nose to ground, red clay

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

our home's Fripp Island
pick and sing, maybe fish some.
salt sea breeze. hot sun

----------


## billkilpatrick

> our home's Fripp Island
> pick and sing, maybe fish some.
> salt sea breeze. hot sun


sandy mandolins
GDAE by the sea
drill sergeant-less

----------


## Popeye39

Old Joe Clark walks in
Observes my double stop woes
Bids me to play on

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

No MC, but here is my entry in BikeNashbar's "Tell us your best biking story to win a free fixie" contest...

_Why I think I prefer road bikes, a Haiku:

Technical descent
Gnarly unseen Redwood root
Faceplant in pinecones_

----------


## mandopete

Chris Pandolfi's blog....
What is bluegrass anyway?
Time for more Haiku!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

New Taylor Swift vid;
Needless banjitar drama:
It isn't Bluegrass

----------


## B. T. Walker

Out playing first gig
Missed chance for Cafe ball cap...
Doesn't that just suck?

Mandolin music
Goes to the dogs second gig...
ASPCA.

----------


## B. T. Walker

The students are gone,
Classroom cleared, and keys turned in...
Summer mandolin.

 :Smile: 
 :Grin: 
 :Laughing: 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Four letter words shock
Reaction gives them power
Relax, they're just words

----------


## Ed Goist

B.T.: Excellent... Q: What are the three best reasons to become a teacher? Answer: June, July, & August.
Jim: Love it! A very insightful "cross-thread" Haiku, right?

----------


## B. T. Walker

New school calendars
Use second half of August...
Still a good reason.

Jim echoes Carlin
"The Seven Words You Can't Say
On Television."

----------


## mandopete

A four letter word
For that bad note in your break?
Some just call it "jazz"!

 :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

lol

----------


## fatt-dad

"These are getting bad."
"Phrases with too much measure?"
"The haiku", he said.

----------


## mandopete

The Papa Gordo,
He ain't no Madre Flaca...
He's a haiku fan!

@Jim - not enough syllables, I think you meant to say

lol lol lol lol lol
lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
lol lol lol lol lol

 :Smile:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

What's with "LOL"?
Can't you think of something else,
Like, "LMAO"?

 :Laughing:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

dmpmp
lmfao
tntl

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Mandolin again

I return to your sweet tone

Let’s make music

----------


## AnneFlies

Warm summer morning,
Birdsong against the blue sky,
Soft mandolin breeze.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Correction:

dnpmp
lmfao
tntl

----------


## Randi Gormley

Hot night. My mando
slips off my lap. Makes practice
A double challenge.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Some day, some way, I'll
Get an "F" to join my "A",
Scroll envy, no more!

----------


## Ed Goist

Marty do not fret,
Why not join the 2-Point Club?
Best of both worlds!

----------


## mandopete

L M A O ? - Hey!
This is a family site.
Dont want "thread lock down".

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Thread lock down should not
Be an issue, we'll just stay
Away from those words!

...and back to mandolin-related verse:

Smoothed f-holes or not,
My mandolin sounds as sweet
As my skills allow.

----------


## fatt-dad

seventeen sylla
Bells do not make a haiku
Line content matters!

----------


## man dough nollij

Ring sylla bells, ring!
Need to break some words apart
It's cheating, I know.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## B. T. Walker

Must be the weather...
Breezy mandolin music,
Showers of haiku.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## fatt-dad

Where's the "like" button?
Things are getting back on track!
More 8-string haiku!

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Fatt-Dad's clever post
Intentional irony
LOL

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Working on new tune
While my mando gently weeps
Need to practice more

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Searing southern heat
Drives me to the cooling shade
On the porch swing, strum

----------


## mandopete

The "Haiku Police"
Are now loose on the Cafe
Watch your syllables!

----------


## mandopete

And one's kinda odd (like the others weren't?)

Got this from a car......
A / D / Bm / C / F#m / D / E
On the license plate

I was following a car the other day when I looked at the license plate and then substituted the chord names for numbers I came up with this chord sequence.

----------


## B. T. Walker

It's okay to go
Over the posted limit...
Just do not get caught.

The Haiku Police
Count eleven syllables
In the chord sequence.

Look out, mandopete!
Officers Malloy and Reed
Don't issue warnings.

----------


## fatt-dad

(topical)

Mandolin tweaking.
Extraordinary tone!
More hyperbole.

f-d

----------


## Mike Bromley

Columbia Gorge
Four Top Mandolin Experts
One Happy Picker!

River of the West
Discovered by Explorers
Of Mandolin Ilk.

----------


## mandopete

Columbia Gorge,
With all of the windsurfers
And mandolins too!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Much indecision
Black top versus black body
Then finish finish

----------


## AnneFlies

Spruce seedling grows large,
Carved into small shapes that sing.
My little Sweet Pea.

----------


## Michael-W.

Since I read some of your fantastic haikus I was tempted to try one myself.

Mando or Mazda
The decision was easy.
I ain't gonna WALK!!!

Cold German winter.
Mandolins in abundance....
A warm cozy home.

They were soooo negative, here is one for the real mandolin lovers.

Mandolin alone,
beautiful and bright shining,
a pleasure to see.

----------


## fatt-dad

mandolin haiku
likes welcoming new poets
it's a way of life.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Seventh inning stretch...
"Take Me Out To The Ballgame"
Played by Don Stiernberg.

I'd rather hear that...
Talking heads drone endlessly
Rangers are losing.

----------


## billkilpatrick

never got the blues
i never believed in it
mandolin instead

----------


## Ed Goist

I do get the Blues
But these Blues Swing the joint! Yea...
The Yank Rachell Blues.

----------


## AnneFlies

Mandolin summer,
Warm skies and wood, singing strings,
In flowered garden.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Mandolin summer,
> Warm skies and wood, singing strings,
> In flowered garden.


excellent.

----------


## mandopete

The blues ain't nothing,
but a good man feeling bad.
(and a cheap mando).

----------


## man dough nollij

Laying on the grass
Oooh! and Ahhhh!, and BOOM! and POP!
A wonderful fourth.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

gorge bound picking through
michigan-california 
crazy mandolin

----------


## Jesse Harmon

wind surf mandolin
columbia gorge gusting
cafe hurricanes!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Djembe gift from wife
Impacts my mandolin time.
To fret, or fret not?

----------


## man dough nollij

Saw Sierra Hull
With Ralph Stanley and the gang
In Boulder last night

Great show. Sierra was more of a showman (showperson?) than I had expected. Hot pickin', and not so much Alison-Krauss-clonish as I had expected. Ralph's band is HOT! I wasn't really expecting smokin' bluegrass from them, but they delivered. Wait. That too many syllables...

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin murmurs
cicadas crick and birds tweet
busy busy ants

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Big Mon and Baker
Pickin' at the Pearly Gates
Lonesome Moonlight Waltz

----------


## B. T. Walker

Mandolin Cafe
Gives away another cap...
Rats!  Missed it again.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Big Mon and Baker
> Pickin' at the Pearly Gates
> Lonesome Moonlight Waltz


*Very classy and well done.*

----------


## Treblemaker

Most folks have no clue
I get this question alot:
Is that a banjo?

----------


## LastMohican

Thirty five dollars
For plastic with beveled edge?
Blue Chippers smoke pot!

(Now...don't flip out! I'm buying a BC myself.)

----------


## Dan Margolis

Down and up and down
And up and down and up and
Up and...arrgghh!  Practice!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> Originally Posted by Marty Henrickson  
> Big Mon and Baker
> Pickin' at the Pearly Gates
> Lonesome Moonlight Waltz
> *Very classy and well done.*


Thanks, Ed.  I was inspired while browsing through some of Kenny's music I have in my collection.  I was also inspired to start learning to pick "Lonesome Moonlight Waltz" myself.  So I now have another tab pulled up on my browser with the Song-A-Week thread about LMW, and I have really been enjoying hearing some of the versions posted there, as well as trying it myself.  A beautiful tune.

PS - I have enjoyed your contributions here on the haiku thread, as well!

----------


## AnneFlies

Early morning notes,
Yet so much more than just notes.
Universal soul.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Heat waves rippling...
My mandolin's sound ripples
Blown on by the fan.

----------


## fatt-dad

my mandolin fund. . .
It's tanked with the stock market!
I had such high hopes. . .

f-d

----------


## Mike Snyder

Winfield. Going soon.
New strings, camper is well stocked.
Surely, sore fingers.

----------


## Ed Goist

Played through a tube amp
Warmth, Power, Richness and Class
E-Mando: "More Please!"

----------


## mrmando

What do you call a
Hundred banjos in one room?
Target practice! (Ha!)

----------


## mandopete

My 401-K?
Looks like I'll never retire.
Play mando instead!

----------


## fatt-dad

(ode to Irene - yes, we're still without power. . .)

fiddle tunes in A
generator hums in B
no part of nothin'

f-d

----------

JLewis, 

Marty Henrickson

----------


## AnneFlies

Too hot, too humid,
To hold my pick and twiddle.
Lonely mandolin.

----------


## AnneFlies

Courses and seasons,
Four of each, in their own time.
Our song continues.

----------


## JEStanek

A change of season
A different set of tunes
calls in the harvest.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Ed Goist

Mandolin Nature,
Has a course for each season.
Which course is Autumn?

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## JEStanek

Not a haiku but I liked Ed's question.  G - Rich and full sounding, could be Autumn, D - Spring - Thing seem to take off anew from the D course.  A- Tempermental like summer weather. E - can be harsh and brittle like winter air.  All played together is years and years of joys and sorrows.

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

There is also a school of thought regarding the general emotional resonance of each key. This is somewhat archaic by modern standards (perhaps - there may well be many who still feel this way), but I believe this was all the rage in the Baroque era. We had a lot of fun on this thread a couple years ago: Emotional content of various keys

Meanwhile, ruminations on another subject have led me to (I can scarcely believe it) my first contribution to this long-lived thread:

new philosophy:
my strings are not out of tune
they are just tuned wet

----------


## Tina MBee

that is a lovely haiku AnneFlies. Love your avatar. I considered something similar for a tatoo  :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

Today in hist'ry.
The world lost two great icons.
Jansch and Jobs are gone.

----------


## mandopete

Seems like hist'ry
Keeps comming faster, faster...
I'm afraid to blink

----------


## B. T. Walker

Better ninty-one
Than one hundred eleven
Degrees in the shade.

Thirty-three degrees
And forty-four degrees C
For you metric types.

These haiku composed
Utilizing a MacBook...
RIP Steve Jobs.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Steve Jobs' legacy:
Merged computing, phones, music;
And mandolin apps :mandosmiley

----------


## fatt-dad

I don't like Mondays.
Columbus Day Holiday.
I like exceptions!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Steve Jobs' legacy:
> Merged computing, phones, music;
> And mandolin apps


(forgot to close the mandosmiley)

----------


## AnneFlies

Like butterfly wings
Moving air, a storm gathers,
The music begins.

And, thank you TinaBee!

----------


## AnneFlies

Last leaf on the branch
Tremolos down to the ground.
Winter approaches.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Last leaf on the branch
> Tremolos down to the ground.
> Winter approaches.


excellent - perfect, in fact.  if i have this right, by definition, traditional haiku should contain a reference to nature.

----------


## AnneFlies

Thank you, Bill, and you're right about haiku and nature references.  Combining music (especially mandolins) with nature is challenging but rewarding when it comes together.

----------


## Ed Goist

Listen, what is that?
New e-mando on its way,
and thunder will roar.

----------


## AnneFlies

Bare trees standing straight,
Each a note in a measure.
Fall's last symphony.

*Just a note on the recent discussion on haiku:  traditional haiku does include a mention of nature, specifically seasons, but modern haiku does not require that.  For me, personally, I enjoy including nature and the seasons in these short poems because it's a challenge to me, and most of my inspiration comes when I'm walking my dog through the park.  Meshing music with nature has added a special dimension to me.  So, thank you to mad dawg for starting this thread!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Full moon, bare branches
"There's no light in the window"
Vision blurred with tears

----------


## billkilpatrick

beautiful - no mandolin content, but beautiful ... poignant

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## mandopete

Electric mando,
MAS has stricken me again.
What's next, Marshall stack?

 :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Electric mando,
> MAS has stricken me again.
> What's next, Marshall stack?


Oh no Mandopete,
Gear acquisition syndrome.
GAS makes MAS look tame!

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin challenge
"here, there and ev-er-y-where"
song at harvest time

----------


## B. T. Walker

Gentle rain falling
Inspiring mando haiku...
Maintenance disrupts.

Advent tomorrow...
Hints of Christmas in the air
Blown by cold north winds.

----------


## fatt-dad

the Thanksgiving host
lots to do and much to serve
thankful for music

----------


## mandopete

When Black Friday comes
I'll fly down to Muswellbrook
Feed the kangaroos

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## billkilpatrick

> When Black Friday comes
> I'll fly down to Muswellbrook
> Feed the kangaroos


stealy friday dawns 
two-dan elbows to the fore
mando-bargains ne'er

----------


## Barefoot Bud

The tall sitka spruce
Slumbers sound while dreaming he
Is a mandolin


Time to go to sleep
Visions of Gibsons, a few
More of Loars- sweet dreams


 :Sleepy: 

I just saw this thread and wanted to give it a try. Though it's 2:25 am and I think it shows. ha

----------


## bd_nashville

As the morning breaks
I strum my eight-stringed delight
G, D, A, and E

----------


## mandopete

'Twas the night before...
A merry mando Christmas,
To all a good night!

----------


## B. T. Walker

New Year's Eve is here
Two Thousand Twelve tomorrow...
Where has the time flown?

----------


## sjf

nevermind  :Redface:

----------


## mandopete

New Year's Eve is here
Two Thousand Twelve tomorrow...
The end of mankind?

(Dang Mayans!)

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## AnneFlies

G'day, he calls out.
GDAE, she sweetly responds.
Shall we?  My pleasure!

----------


## Mandoviol

Early one morning
At the St. James Hospital...
Can't fit rest of song.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## B. T. Walker

On the mandolin
I'll play her a well-known tune...
Happy Birthday, Mom.

Assassination
Or "Beware the Ides of March"
Julius Caesar

Glad Julius wrote
Salad dressing recipe...
It is delicious.

----------


## AnneFlies

New strings, like roses,
Brighten a summer morning.
Hidden thorns draw blood.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Randi Gormley

Thanks, Anne ... I love your haikus!

----------


## AnneFlies

Thanks, Randi - I enjoy writing them, and the mandolin is a great subject.

----------


## AnneFlies

Dancing through the woods,
Muddy boots and wind-blown hair.
Music on the breeze.

----------


## mandopete

Just heard about Earl....
Never got to see him play
So glad I heard him!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Foggy mountains sleep
Down the road, a robin weeps
Earl Scruggs' farewell blues

----------


## Marty Henrickson

*or*

Foggy mountains ring
Lonesome Ruben made them sing
Who will sing for me?

----------


## Ed Goist

No MC, but offered here for some weekend humor  :Smile:  ...

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Ed Goist

Today is National Haiku Poetry Day.
So, I'm expecting to see some gems posted here today!

----------


## billkilpatrick

haiku poetry
with seventeen syllables
mandolin macht frei

----------


## billkilpatrick

violin been binned
the vièle can go to hell
mandolin again

----------


## Randi Gormley

Across the room, sun
makes dust nets across windows.
Need a mando break.

----------


## fatt-dad

Pickin' on the porch
I'm freed from winter's confine
Summer's blast? Not yet. . .

f-d

p.s., happy Haiku Day!

----------


## mandopete

The tax man cometh,
The tax man taketh away.
No new mando now!

----------


## AnneFlies

Red tulips blooming,
Bright windy day, breezy strings.
Spring picks a sweet song.

Thanks, Ed, for the heads-up on National Haiku Poetry Day.  BTW, where's yours?  I love what's been posted so far!

----------


## fatt-dad

First tune, open mic. . .
Keep tempo, no clams, stay calm.
It's done!  Applause!  Yea!

f-d

----------


## Ed Goist

Drums, voice, mandolin,
Levon Helm could do it all,
May he find the Way.

----------


## AnneFlies

Piano, largo.
Summer elves singing in trees.
Forte, allegro.

----------


## mandopete

Last night's jam session,
There was too many eighth notes!
Just played bass instead.

----------


## RoyO

Tickety, tic, buzz
Plink, plinkity, buzz, tic, tic
My left hand needs work


Mando is waiting,
Plenty of picks nearby, too
Wait! Just one more post!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Doc Watson was a 
Guitar pickin' man - Lord, Lord,
Pickin' now - with Merle.

----------


## hank

Merle Haggard?  He's 
A alive and pickin
This month in Greenwood

----------


## AnneFlies

Hot wind shakes dry trees,
Leaves falling like broken notes.
Earth in A minor.

----------

billkilpatrick, 

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Astro

Cramped calloused fingers

Create hollow woody thunks

That cut through the mix.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Class during the day,
Jamming 'til dawn's early light.
Where was time for sleep?

Camp Bluegrass was great!
Dedicated to Monroe
In his hundredth year.

----------


## bluegrasshack

17 total syllables in a haiku: 5 in the first line, 7 in the second, and 5 in the last. No caps or punctuation required.

mandolin now still
master in eternal rest
angel band sweeter

Pick away!
Bluegrasshack

----------


## AnneFlies

Broken strings, worn picks,
Pieces of my recent life,
Jigs and reels past played.

----------

Astro

----------


## billkilpatrick

excellent

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## mandopete

Mando Olympics.
There's one thing to make sure of.....
You stick the landing!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Summer oozing past,
A quiet ritardando
The last few measures.

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## bones12

Sweet tones from F-4
Compete with distant thunder,
Dry spell at an end


    Doug in Vermont

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## OldSausage

> 17 total syllables in a haiku: 5 in the first line, 7 in the second, and 5 in the last. No caps or punctuation required.


Should also have a season reference and a juxtaposition of two images or ideas. Just sayin'.

----------

billkilpatrick, 

hank

----------


## Astro

> Should also have a season reference and a juxtaposition of two images or ideas. Just sayin'.



summertime is here
old sausage smokes on the grill
and on mandolin

 :Smile:

----------

AnneFlies, 

billkilpatrick, 

JLewis, 

mandopete, 

Marty Henrickson, 

Rick Jones

----------


## B. T. Walker

cool breezes playing
the waning days of summer
hot mando pickin'

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## AnneFlies

Lightly on a branch,
Gently, softly, stroke the air.
Butterfly warm-up.

----------


## AnneFlies

Dry cottonwood leaves,
Rough edges, pointed noses.
Old mandolin picks.

----------


## AnneFlies

Following the path,
Hear the music, see the void.
Mystical music.

----------


## mandopete

> Should also have a season reference and a juxtaposition of two images or ideas. Just sayin'.


Summer is over....
Learn new songs for next season.
Juxtaposition?

----------


## JEStanek

vienna sausage
falls through juxtaposed strings
summer's heat declines

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## jerrymartin

Tobacco-brown spruce
Gold and bronze quilt of maple
“Autumn Leaves” refrain

----------


## Axeman

A season reference
And a juxtaposition
And a mandolin

Playing mandolin
With the mosquitoes biting
Makes me go inside

----------


## Randi Gormley

Bug spray on my arm ...
Summer's heat made me careless.
Will my finish hold?

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## fatt-dad

It's dusk.  I'm playing.
It's the waning autumn hours.
And, my mandolin.

f-d

----------

AnneFlies, 

billkilpatrick

----------


## Axeman

Rapid arpeggios
Slow down to melodic chords
Like Summer to Fall

----------

AnneFlies, 

Marty Henrickson

----------


## mandopete

Fall will soon be here
You set the clocks back an hour...
And play mando more!

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## AnneFlies

Pages, leaves, turning.
Golden dance and windblown trees.
Autumn's passing song.

I started to "Thank you" for all the haikus, but I like them all!  Love this thread, thanks for keeping it going!

----------


## AnneFlies

The waltz of the wind,
Soft and gentle through my strings.
Dancing into Fall.

----------


## Astro

Strumming mandolin,

like walking through autumn leaves,

makes crunchy rhythms.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

30K Nugget
Poetry in wood and strings
Price... my fiscal cliff

----------


## Astro

Mandolin Cafe
The ultimate enabler
You should get it Scott

----------


## Jesse Harmon

snowflakes in the blue
jesus in a mando back
coffee and cafe

----------


## mandopete

> 30K Nugget
> Poetry in wood and strings
> Price... my fiscal cliff



Price... my fiscal cliff ?
Easier than having to 
Explain to my wife!

----------


## Django Fret

Mando fiscal cliff
came at end of World War One
Best years still to come!

----------


## GTO

Too good a stream to drop...

   Wisely tuned in fifths
   Short enough to make it work
   Left and right brain meld

Happy Holidays all you mando poets out there!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Pity the poor Brits
Case covers for good mandos
Can't figure it out

Part of the problem?
Lousy UK mandolins
Really don't need one

Why protect beater?
No need for a Small Dog there
Duct tape works just fine

Here's why I need one:
Mandolin worth more than car
Duh. Now you get it?

A great mandolin
With a great case deserves one
Protect investment

Please, please, no whining
Prove your _case_ now by haiku
Why to not own one.

 :Grin:

----------


## Astro

Mayan Calendars
Old solstice superstitions
Yet here we all are

----------


## hank

Thundering silence...
One pointed, focused, intent
This perfect moment

----------


## Pete Jenner

Empty case say they
Strung bridge hums all day and night
Case for hand? NO glove!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Overcast skies loom
As wind carries smell of snow;
Time to get the Strad ...

----------


## hank

Inspirational
sights, sounds, scent and sensation
enlightenment songs

----------


## hank

Cases and covers
Chest thumping and conceited
Money and music

----------


## Mandoak

Winter afternnon I fall sleep in my chair
with my mandolin in my hand
I dreamed "was I a man playing mandolin?"
"Or a mandolin playing a man?"

Copyright and left 2012 by Mandoak  :Smile:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

No, just common sense
Some people refuse to see
And some just complain

----------


## Pete Jenner

You, red mando cap
Sense is not in bag or strap
Common is a time

----------


## hank

Not a side implied
Cover use moot to poor man
Let go to reset

----------


## Astro

Rising With Bird Song
Natures Soothing Tremelo
Spring Has Come Again

----------


## mandopete

Dormant Haiku thread -
Awakens in Spring today.
Sunny Seattle!

----------


## JEStanek

Raindrops keep falling
On the beds with new bulbs in
Pick a tune sweetly

----------


## shortymack

A happy Easter 
With ham and bunnies alike
Shared with strings and song

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

Here's a deep haiku
Revealing a hidden truth
Mandolins rock! darn....

I am a drummer
Rob, your haiku insults me
We too are smarts enough

Ineffable speed
Cascading arpeggios
Thile, you inspire me

----------


## Richard J

Eight new strings in tune
A song has been selected
I play for pleasure

----------


## mandopete

Like the old joke says...
Why does mando have eight strings?
One might be in tune!

----------

hank

----------


## Tom Coletti

Chop chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop chop.


Take off the capo,
Try E flat and discover
Advanced frustration.


Please do not attempt
To use your pointy headstock
As a blade weapon...


A "banjo slayer"?
Does it kill stuff, or is it
Just loud and grating?

--Tom

----------


## mandopete

When this thread appears
I seek a mando Haiku
That is up to date

----------


## bookmn

Tune trapped in marble
Awaiting its sweet release
Chip away false notes

----------


## Snickers

I'm new around here
Seems right to make first post in
Mandolin Haiku

----------

Jstring

----------


## Jstring

Sweet bell-like trebles
Great volume and a strong chop
Mandolin cliches

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## Ben Cooper

practice and practice
keep playing to get better
prep for a Girouard

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## AnneFlies

Butterflies singing
Nature's exquisite song,
I listen softly.

----------

hank, 

lorrainehornig

----------


## AnneFlies

Dancing on the air
To songs unheard by others,
Spirit of the fifths.

----------

hank, 

lorrainehornig

----------


## mandopete

Christmas time is here
Mandolin Cafe is near
Haiku thread appears

----------

lorrainehornig, 

padawan

----------


## padawan

Playing mandolin 
Plinky plink deedle deedle
Joyful distraction

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## B. T. Walker

Spring weather has sprung
Forward along with the clocks
Arriving early

Perfect time to play
The winter of discontent
Melts into warm days

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## fatt-dad

Alone on the porch
Playing my mandolin loud
The smell of mown grass

f-d

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## Django Fret

Ovation death knell.
U.S. factory died in
a Fender bender.

----------

Cue Zephyr, 

lorrainehornig, 

mandolinlee

----------


## pheffernan

A Guild of craftsmen
Hamered by Fender execs
To no Ovation

----------

Cue Zephyr, 

lorrainehornig, 

mandolinlee, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## fatt-dad

fireflies are back.
The drone of crickets chirping.
Eight strings to amuse.

f-d

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## jerrymartin

Like bells new strings ring
Even wrong notes sound better
Big dumb happy grin

----------

billkilpatrick, 

lorrainehornig

----------


## lorrainehornig

Mandolin Madness
Fills my heart infinitely
Time to play once more

----------


## lorrainehornig

With trembling fingers
I contemplate the open mic
Damn this awful fear

----------


## billkilpatrick

> With trembling fingers
> I contemplate the open mic
> Damn is awful fear


smiling and relaxed 
pumpkins in their underwear
waiting for my song

----------


## fatt-dad

the humidity?
sound travels through the pea soup.
thankful for tin ears.

f-d

----------


## Cal

Speaking of Haiku, love the Kennedy Rose album "Hai Ku " from a few years back. 

Check out the cut: "Love Like This".   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anVHw3YWL3M

----------


## Rob Zamites

Not a mandolin
The CBOM is Lazarus
Dead parts live again

----------


## billkilpatrick

new from big muddy
m-7 ovankol wood
MAS - my ol' buddy

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Rob Zamites

I finished my first
Instruments are fun to build
When your playing sucks

----------


## Astro

Quiet of winter
Embrace its melancholy
Fire side mandolin

----------


## fatt-dad

International!
Folk traditions from the past. . .
Lots of fiddle tunes!

----------


## Steve VandeWater

Wife cries "too many!"
This one plays like butter
Buy a mando, Sir?

The dogs stopped howling
My wife took out her earplugs
Wow, I must be GOOD!

----------

Rob Zamites, 

rubydubyr

----------


## Rob Zamites

CBOM with new strings
intonation is way off
the cats do not care

twelfth fret sounds so flat
felines yowl for more dry food
the human cares not

compromise is reached
kitties run as strumming starts
then I step in vomit

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

Ode to a felled tree.
It was a very good life.
And a mortal flu.

----------


## M.Marmot

Old strings hushed, smothered,
plastic keys tap alibis;
You're implicated!

----------


## jerrymartin

Powerball winner:
all the Loar Gibsons are mine!
alarm clock says no

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## fatt-dad

thread resurrection
there's a poet in us all
waiting to come out!

----------


## Br1ck

Gently curving top
Vibrates in the sunshine
Caressing eardrums

----------

AMandolin

----------


## chris.burcher

Eight strings, four courses
That's just ridiculousness
Never be in tune

----------


## JEStanek

What number of twists
to tune a mandolin string
The world will never (know).

----------


## bratsche

Life with a luthier?
Endless source of instruments!
(Ah, but lemons, all...)

bratsche, inspired by another thread  :Smile:

----------


## Br1ck

Fumbling fingers here
Searching for fine perfection
Never to find it

----------


## JeffD

A wise man once said
 Right now is a good time to
 Play the mandolin.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

#mandolinfridays
Can't wait another three days
#mandolinmondays

Mandolin case open
A cat assumes ownership
Homeless mandolin

Don't feel like working
Mandolin haiku thread calls
Wasted time is good

----------

NursingDaBlues

----------


## MikeEdgerton

<Comment Removed by>
<Moderator just kidding>
<Crazy guy he is>

Forum software says
What I have written above
Cannot be posted

----------


## JeffD

Cowboy jam tonight.
Farmers from three counties come.
Expensive guitars!

----------


## bratsche

Mandola's jealous -
Player's having too much fun
with baritone uke!

----------


## dhergert

eight strings one pick sounds
body curves of figured wood short neck
banjos quiet

----------


## Gary Leonard

mandolin time spent
is good for the scattered mind
eighty-two pages of this

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . to pay off the house. . .
dries up the mandolin fund.
temporarily. . .

f-d

----------


## soliver

Children are in bed
Wayfairing Stranger beckons 
Cabinets come first

I only own one
MAS is calling to me now
Please buy an armrest

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Joseph Brent music
Dean mandolin symphony
Mandolin Mondays

Nugget mandolin
Soul mate for eternity
You make me complete

Madonna, Monroe
Sam Bush running for Senate
April 1 comes soon

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## MediumMando5722

Began with Primetone
Next came Wegen, it was great
BlueChip is the best

----------


## MediumMando5722

O'Brien, Thile
Grisman, Steffey, Monroe, Burns
Marshall, Bush, and Hull

----------


## Randi Gormley

Blizzard on the coast.
I watch the flakes, like notes,
Pouring through the air.

----------

Carl Robin, 

fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

I have a pinky
I don't often use it though. . .
But for playing Bach!

----------


## Stevo75

Mandolin haikus!
Didn’t think it possible
This site got better!

----------


## Ken

Baby is asleep
I want to play mandolin.
Softly softly now.

----------


## AMandolin

Mandolin Wood wife.
Sweetest sound I’ve ever heard.
Your neck excites me.

----------


## fatt-dad

How well do I sound?
to the audience beyond. . .
Unicorn rainbows!

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

I need that Heiden!
Collings/Gibson; just one more!
Will it ever end?

I want that Ellis!
You say it plays like butter?
Trade for my Gilchrist? 

Plays like butter huh?
I only eat margarine.
I'll keep the Eastman

----------

Jerusalem Ridge

----------


## Jerusalem Ridge

get rid of that flute.
                                            You can throw away that drum.
                                             Eight strings is for me.

----------


## ollaimh

> South of equator,
> do the scrolls on mandolins
> go counter-clockwise?
> 
> 
> Wary family cat
> sniffs the mando cautiously.
> "Are those strings of gut?"


ha ha ha, both are very funny

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Bought first mandolin
15 minutes of practice
Instagram video

His old guitar sits
Longing to make a G run
Rest in peace, Tony

Hocked the mandolin
Lost mortgage on mobile home
Ticket to Springer

----------

David Lewis, 

Frankdolin, 

tree

----------


## Dave Bradford

Curiosity.
Is that a Ukulele?
No, a mandolin.

----------

David Lewis, 

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

This has been sitting there, all these years ...   :Whistling: 

That Mandolin Wind
Couldn't change a thing, couldn't
change a thing at all

----------


## fatt-dad

2020-won
plenty to practice last year
Happy New Year, though. . .

f-d

----------


## Randi Gormley

Snow through my window
Mandolin sits on crossed knee
Which hornpipe is next?

----------


## David Lewis

Sam bush. Chris Thile 
The dawg and jethro burns
No peers on mando

----------


## David Lewis

Monroe had the chop 
And with earl scruggs on banjo
Changed the whole wide world.

----------


## David Lewis

Eight strings and two hands
Unlimited range and style 
Unless you like bass

----------


## David Lewis

A Gibson Lloyd loaf 
Costs more than we can afford
PAC rim will be fine.

----------

